# KOMANDIRSKIE lets see them.



## Stone Hill

Not as sleek and cool as it's younger sister the Amphibian. I would like to hear some of your thoughts on the new ones and see some of your photos. There are a couple things that has me thinking about one over another amphibian and that is price and this one has a very clean easy to read face. What do you all have to say?


----------



## jopex

Great watches considering price and what you get. Here is mine (I dechromed it and swaped bezel with the one from Amphibia):


----------



## D1JBS

I've got a couple of the newer 'dirskies and they are good value for money. They don't feel as chunky as the Amphibian, like you could use them for banging a nail in, but still pretty solid.

Best of the new ones are the K-34s, but you are paying four times the price. My pic:


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Komandirskies = absolute WIN! I don't see another watch that could compete them within the same price range, very accurate and solid, you have tenths of options to chose from... the newer K series look great but the price has increased a lot or some are just not available.


----------



## Stone Hill

D1JBS said:


> I've got a couple of the newer 'dirskies and they are good value for money. They don't feel as chunky as the Amphibian, like you could use them for banging a nail in, but still pretty solid.
> 
> Best of the new ones are the K-34s, but you are paying four times the price. My pic:
> 
> View attachment 909307


That face and that band really pop! I like it a bunch.

I guess there is not much love for the Komandirskie LOL


----------



## Sodiac

I put this one on the Mumford timer and got it percolatin' within about 4 seconds per day. Nice, cheap and sturdy!


----------



## maxroach

jopex said:


> Great watches considering price and what you get. Here is mine (I dechromed it and swaped bezel with the one from Amphibia):
> View attachment 909219
> 
> View attachment 909220


I have seen that dial...
but what color is the dial exactly? Blue-black?

Dark blue -> light green blue?


----------



## Blue Lantern

Here's a Komandirskie on my wife's wrist. Perfect watch for the beach--so lightweight. I would've worn it if she didn't keep wearing it!


----------



## quercusile

My komandirskie in my wrist. Just arrived


----------



## jose-CostaRica

my first love... my Tankist!


----------



## arktika1148

Only got the one. Spce Forces (ground crew)
Sort of 'Thunderbirds are go' .....fab


----------



## alfredhitchcock

jopex said:


> Great watches considering price and what you get. Here is mine (I dechromed it and swaped bezel with the one from Amphibia):
> View attachment 909219
> 
> View attachment 909220


That's really cool


----------



## Colin63

I love my one.:-!


----------



## OhDark30

Yes, I know you said 'new ones' - the problem for me is the ugly bezels on many of them

Dirskies *have* been sleek and cool, and sodiac's 86 points the way ahead imo. Will also be interested to see the round gold 54 case when I get the chance


----------



## Redcrow

Here's all four of mine. (and counting...)


----------



## Reno

My one and only K :





































Rubber :










Bunds :

Black









Dark brown :









Lighter brown :


----------



## Dapper

My little collection...


----------



## Goh2499

OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 911928
> 
> 
> View attachment 911930
> 
> Yes, I know you said 'new ones' - the problem for me is the ugly bezels on many of them
> 
> Dirskies *have* been sleek and cool, and sodiac's 86 points the way ahead imo. Will also be interested to see the round gold 54 case when I get the chance


The Red dial design and case is so classic that it would work with almost any thing. It is a nice timepiece. :-!


----------



## Oliverb

Recent addition to my collection. Shown with a Timex Expedition band that is 22 mm wide at lugs but notched to 20 mm to fit. The wider band helps offset the bulky look of the case with the smaller original band. There are blue edges on the band (don't show we'll in the pic) to complement blue on dial. Beautiful case back as seen on Reno's Komandirskie. This has become one of my favorites and gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## jopex

alfredhitchcock said:


> That's really cool


Thanks mate!


----------



## merl

My only K is a K-34


----------



## OhDark30

Goh2499 said:


> The Red dial design and case is so classic that it would work with almost any thing. It is a nice timepiece. :-!


Thanks, Goh2499!
Yes, it does go with practically everything and is becoming one of my faves


----------



## OhDark30

merl said:


> My only K is a K-34
> View attachment 913278


merl, thanks for sharing your K-34. I really like these - great dial graphics, that full lume & the military simplicity of the whole package. 
Guess I'll just have to get saving! :-(


----------



## arktika1148

Mine has a different rotor.
Great watch. Solid last forever feel about it


----------



## merl

OhDark30 said:


> merl, thanks for sharing your K-34. I really like these - great dial graphics, that full lume & the military simplicity of the whole package.
> Guess I'll just have to get saving! :-(


You're welcome! Like arktika says it is a great watch. The gmt function is also a nice bonus.
It seems that the watch won't be produced anymore but hopefully for you they will again sometime.


----------



## grgmini

I got this recently from my cousin. It was given to him by family of a friend visiting from Russia years ago. It keeps good time but I haven't worn it yet, want to replace the strap first and clean it up.


----------



## Stone Hill

Wow thanks guys, I am glad to see a few more out there. I did break down and buy Amphibia in a ministry case..


----------



## wostokfan

mine
b-)


----------



## cestommek

My K


----------



## docbp87

So are the lugs on these 18mm or 20mm? I have been considering getting a Komandirskie from Zenitar, but want to get a ZULU strap to put it on since the straps they come with seem pretty poor.

Some real beauties in this thread.


----------



## chris.ph

i won this yesterday for £17 its a bit scruffy but i will hopefully polish it up a bit + ive never seen one with a missle launcher on it before


----------



## Lampoc

Alcohol + eBay = this purchase from good old Zenitar:





































It's a hefty old thing measuring 46mm wide. The dial alone is about 33mm. Quality wise, it's a step above your average Vostok: It has an excellent, comfy bracelet with solid links and endpieces, a nicely made 1 piece caseback with a viewing window and nice 60 click uni-directional bezel. Lume is a bit crap and the bezel doesn't line up bang on 12 which is a bit annoying, but I'll live with it. The bracelet was a complete sod to resize too. I was also quite surprised the crown wasn't screw down but the watch is still rated to 100m so happy with that too


----------



## Byron2701

now, as I see the pics of the old watches in large on the screen, I think some polishing of the acrylic glasses would be necessary


----------



## chris.ph

i like your kgb komradski here is mine, ive got a generalski kgb as well but this one is going for a service in the new year


----------



## yellofins




----------



## Lachrymosa

Blue Lantern said:


> Here's a Komandirskie on my wife's wrist. Perfect watch for the beach--so lightweight. I would've worn it if she didn't keep wearing it!


May I ask what your wife's wrist size is? I've been lusting for a Komandirskie but I'm not sure my 5.5 in. wrist can pull it off...


----------



## ronnypudding

I would be remiss if I didn't add my Paratrooper to this thread:

















Joe


----------



## JonS1967

Bought this new in 1989 or so. It still has the original leather strap (shown in photo). I've worn it sparingly over the years but I love the Tankist dial. It's fairly accurate. The quality is good. I paid around $180 back then. Pricey i know but it was right after the wall came down and I think it was the first time these watches were available in the US.


----------



## jopex

maxroach said:


> I have seen that dial...
> but what color is the dial exactly? Blue-black?
> 
> Dark blue -> light green blue?


Sorry, I missed your post. Dial is blue/turquoise/black depending on how light hits it.


----------



## MR Diver

Here is mine:









I bought it on eBay 2 weeks ago for 9€. It looked like this...









As you can see it is difficult to read a watch with a golden dial and yellow lume hands. That is why I had to modify it a bit:









And here it is once again under gloomy light:


----------



## chris.ph

did you change the hands or very carefully paint them. also what colour red did you use to repaint the bezel, i was going to get a pot or two of revel enamel paint for repainting the red and black on the bezel of a couple of komandirskies ive got that need a little(loads) of work


----------



## MR Diver

For the bezel and the second hand, I went for red nail varnish. I painted the two other hands carefully with a black marker, so I could use the old lume. But it looked very stupid, so I polished them and relumed them with a mixture of flour and black watercolour. Rule number one is to keep it as simple as Russians would do it


----------



## chris.ph

red nail varnish thatll work lol, was it yours or the mrs'?


----------



## D1JBS

Some more from the vaults...


----------



## neatlittlefellow

Here are some of mine :


----------



## 3xtra

nice collections!


----------



## chris.ph

bloody hell, im going to be searching for the helicopter one now lol


----------



## Aliojin

My contribution:

View attachment 924576


----------



## stovey

I have two - one is an older (~1992) gold-ish paratrooper on a brown strap, and then there is this which was new last year:










I had changed out the bezel for the common Amphbia-with-dots one, and for a while had it on a stainless steel bracelet, but have recently restored both the stock bezel and strap. The black leather isn't so interesting to look at but is comfortable enough. I'm thinking of some kind of Bund strap for it.


----------



## DM71

My only K. Love it!


----------



## Stone Hill

Aliojin said:


> My contribution:
> 
> View attachment 924576


That sure pops! The gold and the black is very nice.


----------



## chris.ph

just won this for a song on the bay,its not my photo but mine would probably be worse


----------



## liahim




----------



## Silvertouran

Here's mine, I love the colour of the dial.


----------



## marc.collin

just found this on ebay

KOMANDIRSKIE HERRENUHR RUSSLAND CA. 1980 NOSDouble 1980er Jahre Datum​
































no mark on the movement, don't know if it's a fake?


----------



## Slow*Jim

DM71 said:


> My only K. Love it!


Where can I get one of these?


----------



## azura123

Slow*Jim said:


> Where can I get one of these?


Ebay seller zenitar
Chistopolcity dot com
Meranom dot com
And some other site


----------



## Blue Lantern

Lachrymosa said:


> May I ask what your wife's wrist size is? I've been lusting for a Komandirskie but I'm not sure my 5.5 in. wrist can pull it off...


Sure, I measured her wrist once and I believe it was between 5.5 and 6 inches. She loved the fit, so I think it'll be fine on you.


----------



## Slow*Jim

azura123 said:


> Ebay seller zenitar
> Chistopolcity dot com
> Meranom dot com
> And some other site


Already checked all of the above, all are sold out


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Slow*Jim said:


> Already checked all of the above, all are sold out


send Smirs an email... it says available http://www.smirs.com/en/russian-watches/vostok-watches/voctok-new-komandirskie-watches/2426350007/

good luck!


----------



## CAG_1337

Three of a kind...


----------



## CAG_1337

Variations on a theme...


----------



## Unikagen

D1JBS said:


> Some more from the vaults...
> 
> View attachment 923558


I LOVE how that green nato looks in combination with the brown leather bund pad on the watch all the way on the right. Do you perhaps have any shots of this watch/strap combo?


----------



## constantin-o-politan

One of my favourite dials in komandirskies, I upgraded the bezel with a first generation amphibian bezel cause the original bezel makes the watch a cheapo looking stuff IMO.


----------



## Dapper

Dapper said:


> My little collection...


Nearly forgot this one....


----------



## chris.ph

my desert sheild komaderski turned out to be a kadet, so i gave it to my mrs she wasnt impressed so ive pinched it back and hidden it with my watches lol


----------



## D1JBS

Here you go...


----------



## Rygen

constantin-o-politan said:


> One of my favourite dials in komandirskies, I upgraded the bezel with a first generation amphibian bezel cause the original bezel makes the watch a cheapo looking stuff IMO.
> View attachment 929513


Many thanks. I have the same watch and plan to change the bezel on mine as well.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fcafca

Komandirskie fever...


----------



## Horologic

Sodiac said:


>


Such a cool looking watch. I love that case back with the 2 headed eagle coat of arms.


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Here is the c.1991 Para K that started my whole Russian collection off. It was NOS and I found it in an army surplus store in Cardigan, Wales.


----------



## jackrobinson




----------



## soviet

I like this 3AKA3 MO CCCP Komandirskie dial. One of the most beautiful IMHO.|>


----------



## samael_6978

cestommek said:


> My K


I have few questions regarding this model.

Is the bezel unidirectional, and is it loose or tight to rotate? And what's the lug width? Thanks for your input.


----------



## soulbazz

jackrobinson said:


>


Does that leather nato have gold hardware? If so, where did you get it? It looks great.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

My humble addition


----------



## Zilladon

I'll play along! I got this many years ago at the local army surplus:


----------



## soulbazz

Here's mine. I have a couple of natos on the way, so I might change it up a bit.


----------



## chris.ph

new toy arrived from bolek on the bay, blinkin bargain as well


----------



## Rygen

New to Russian watches, but already addicted. Got two more on the way, here is my first one...









Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jackrobinson

thanks. I love it too. actually the hardware is silver tone s/s. Notice the case is also silver tone, only the bezel is gold tone. bought it from cheapestnatostraps. It is labelled (correctly) as chocolate brown. Very comfy too. soft leather and not too thick. re matching hardware - sometimes it is not necessary. if you look at the top watch with gold case and bezel the hardware is silver and IMO the combo looks very good. Good luck and have fun while you can.


----------



## jackrobinson

Actually, if you ask me IMO yours will look good on a fabric nato much more than a leather one. It will emphasize the watch and brighten it up. I suggest to try a regimental strap (i.e. colored stripes). Take a look:


----------



## sq100

Building up my own set of komandirskies, they're just like pokemon collect them all with those different dials :roll: . This is one of my favorites, I really like the blue dial.


----------



## soviet

I don't see this dial very often these days. I bought it a few years ago.b-)


----------



## Horologic

soviet said:


> I don't see this dial very often these days. I bought it a few years ago.b-)


I love your watch. You're right they don' t seem to make them new like that anymore. There is a vintage model I want which is very similar to yours, made in CCCP except with a submarine. It's got the white dial with red star. I was looking for one on ebay but my options were a couple priced well over $150, and one for only $25 but it wasn't running. I'm keeping my eye out.


----------



## soviet

Horologic said:


> I love your watch. You're right they don' t seem to make them new like that anymore. There is a vintage model I want which is very similar to yours, made in CCCP except with a submarine. It's got the white dial with red star. I was looking for one on ebay but my options were a couple priced well over $150, and one for only $25 but it wasn't running. I'm keeping my eye out.


Thanks. Perhaps I have the model you are looking for? But sorry, I don't want to let it go at the moment yet. Those white clean dials with a red star are my favorite.|>b-)


----------



## soviet

Another now not often seen model.


----------



## pyjujiop

A classic 3AKA3 that I picked up a few years ago. Originally on a regular leather strap but I think it looks better on the bund.








Komandirskie with an automatic movement. I actually received this three years ago from Smirs as a replacement for an ordinary 2414A Komandirskie of the same dial that had a bad movement. It's not only a better watch, it's also accurate to within +5 sec/day.








I'm apparently not the only fan of this style on here. This one runs at +12/day out of the box. Acquired two years ago from Zenitar.








A partial "family portrait" from a few years back, with a classic 2409 Amphibia and a modern 2416 model (before I modded it with a new bezel) thrown in.


----------



## amil

from me


----------



## hokavan

Komandirskie with nice leather strap, I'm going to find her a military bundle strap, could anyone point me a good dealer, please


----------



## chris.ph

just look on the bay there are plenty of bund straps on there matey


----------



## Alaska

Questo e' il mio


----------



## soviet

Two more nice ones.b-)|>


----------



## chriscentro

I've marked this watch under my ebay watch list. Does anyone here have this, any comments on the watch?


----------



## GenkiSushi

I would like to apologize in advance for the horrible pictures.

My babies:






























My 3aka3 models:


----------



## jose-CostaRica

GenkiSushi said:


> View attachment 951723


loving those!!!


----------



## GenkiSushi

Thanks. The one on the right was my first Vostok watch. Or simply put, the Watch that got me hooked on Russian Watches


----------



## soulbazz

I'm looking to trade mine for a simpler dial design. See here if interested: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f31/wtt-vostok-komandirskie-another-komandirskie-809758.html#post5912743


----------



## soviet

Automatic Komandirshie.|>


----------



## MR Diver

soviet said:


> Automatic Komandirshie.|>


I thinks yours is an Amphibia, because of the crown.


----------



## chris.ph

it could be a generalski, the automatic komanderskis

but im probably wrong as my generalski has a different type of case


----------



## soviet

MR Diver said:


> I thinks yours is an Amphibia, because of the crown.


Thanks. Yes, I mistaken it for another automatic Vostok with a smaller crown, and a chrome-plated case.


----------



## DolleDolf

> There is a vintage model I want ......with a submarine. It's got the white dial with red star. .... a couple priced well over $150, and one for only $25 ... I'm keeping my eye out.


These show up fairly often from good sellers like tdn74-2008, sovietrarities, sovieterawatch, romantic_time, sulfejo. Usually between $20 at sulfejo to about $40 at the other guys. Good luck, these are nice watches.


----------



## DolleDolf

It's a Kurse. a Komandirskie Kurse.














































mini or cadet komandirskies make great gifts for children and ladies of the manor ....










this one for a kid










wot's not to like (except for the broken spring)?



















Not all dirskies in this naval theme ....










a fave

would life be worth living without a gold dialed vdv paratrooper? Who needs to know .....



















I have seen thiss watch referred to as as civil komandirskie ...



















komandir bondov likes his submariner russian but his vehicle english ....










family ....


















































































Quite why anyone would want one of these is beyond me .................................... ;-)


----------



## amphibic




----------



## soviet

WW II commemorative


----------



## widespot

New to the board mostly lurk.

I was looking around in here and remembered I had this watch.

My brother gave me this watch, maybe 15 years ago. It was pretty new then, the hands and lume hasn't held up well. Still runs well though.



















Tappin' on the Kingphone.


----------



## skywatch

I'm a bit late to the party here, with yet another K-34 lume dial GMT from Zenitar. Up above I saw some discussion of alternate straps, and I have this one on a very comfy gray zulu. The original thick brown leather didn't curve to my wrist quite right. This watch is solid - one of my favorites.


----------



## admiralStojakovic




----------



## chris.ph

new toy arrived today from lampocs hoard plus a dude as well, chuffed to bits, its a stock photo but the same face


----------



## stovey

admiralStojakovic said:


> View attachment 962997


This really appeals to me. If the new Komandirskies or Amphibias were available with such a tasteful white (or whitish) dial, I believe I would snap one up.


----------



## Horologic

My first Komandirskie arrived today from Chistopol.







I love it.


----------



## wood

I have only old dirskies! here is some of my favorite old ones!

View attachment 966219
View attachment 966220
View attachment 966221
View attachment 966222
View attachment 966224
View attachment 966225
View attachment 966227
View attachment 966228
View attachment 966229


wood


----------



## GenkiSushi

Received a zakaz paratrooper today with an olympic-themed bracelet.

View attachment 967061
View attachment 967062


----------



## imran1979

My one and only...

View attachment 969127


View attachment 969150


----------



## P415B

My addition given to me by a coworker that was in the Russian military.
View attachment 969350


Today's problems are tomorrows jokes.


----------



## yellofins

View attachment 969626


----------



## hafeedz

hi all... received my first 2 russian watches on 7th feb 2013...

View attachment 969720


----------



## jose-CostaRica

really nice Komandirskies!! the model is the best!


----------



## Michael79

My only Komandirskie:

View attachment 975568


----------



## chris.ph

my latest, kindly supplied by lampoc, its got a royal navy nato on now tho.


----------



## admiralStojakovic

That looks like a very nice strap, chris.ph! Any more info about it? Thanks.


----------



## chris.ph

it was on it when lampoc sent it to me, its a canvas and leather strap with metal ringlets surrounding the wholes, its a very strong strap but sadly to small for my massive wrists hence why i tend to put natos on watches as i know they will fit me


----------



## jelliottz

Here is mine. Still on the stock rubber. I bought it at a flea market for cheap because the guy said it didn't work. He was right. It didn't work... Until I wound it.


----------



## azura123

jelliottz said:


> Here is mine. Still on the stock rubber. I bought it at a flea market for cheap because the guy said it didn't work. He was right. It didn't work... Until I wound it.


How much is cheap? Indeed its a nice model


----------



## jelliottz

azura123 said:


> How much is cheap? Indeed its a nice model


$20.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

yellofins said:


> View attachment 969626


killer combo!!! could you please tell me about that strap?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

my newly arrived _Space Forces_ Komandirskie... I waited a long time for this one to arrive but finally did today!, thank you Meranom! excellent service as always, you sent me all the extra things I asked for, you are a man(people) of word!.

It's on a cool blue Bomber-Jacket leather strap from Strappedfortime, they ALWAYS send their straps with the respective spring bars! nice detail, very few businesses do that...

View attachment 983075
View attachment 983077


I love it!!!


----------



## CAG_1337

My absolute favorite 3aka3 Komandirskies. It isn't very apparent in the photo, but one is yellow around the hour markers and the other is orange.

View attachment 983322


----------



## chris.ph

i had this one drop on the door step this morning, had it for an absolute song as well, the seller said it wasnt keeping time but its been on my wrist for 2 hrs and is keeping time very well indeed lol, its a stock photo but its the exactly the same watch


----------



## mp34me

With black bezel. Do not know if this is historically accurate, but the combination sure looks good..

View attachment 984326


----------



## DolleDolf

Postie dropped one off just the other day.



















to keep this guy company. Both are non-hacking "transitional" (?) komandirskies.










It seemed wrong to deny such a reasonable request ..... ;-)


----------



## CAG_1337

A couple of plastic case Komandirskies. Anyone have any other dial variations for this case? I think I've seen orange instead of yellow for the one on the right, but I could be misremembering.

View attachment 988448


----------



## amil

Order fantastic condition......................заказ фантастическое состояние


----------



## Triplex

Here is my Vostok Komandirskie 431289. I changed the stock bezel with the one from an Amphibia (they're interchangeble!). Bought the watch + bezel from Meranom a month ago. Excellent service! And replaced the standard band with an orange NATO. Hope you like it! 

View attachment 988621


(iPhone 4 picture)


----------



## chris.ph

just won this on the bay, just got to wait for the arrival now, i did win two yesterday as well but the ebay shots were rubbish so i am taking a little gamble on them lol


----------



## Mr. Panerai

My Moldovan Communist Party 10th anniversary Komandirski.

View attachment 994289


Thanks to you guys on here for helping me ID it!


----------



## Topi

This is a Komandirskie too, isn't it?

View attachment 995082


Topi


----------



## randb

Don't know if it's original as I have never seen one before, but I like it a lot.

Cheers


----------



## AMRAFA

Hello!
I just won a bid on ebay but i need to verify whats going on.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=111020640762&cmd=VIDESC

Says its a amphibian but 100m waterproof? Not a auto.
One negative feedback claims 'no auto, not waterproof?'
I goofled up, a paratrooper, or a fake. 
Please could anyone verify..
Im gunna start freaking out.
Still looks nice but what my kids gunna say? i spend $50. Bargain?


----------



## Perdendosi

It's real, just not an amphibian. It's a vostok "cadet," (or sometimes "mini" or "junior")
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/help-vostok-amphibian-shiller-handled-4671.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-vostok-cadet-610494.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-first-russian-vostok-376258.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-do-i-have-vostok-amphibian-506065.html


----------



## AMRAFA

So it is, so it is. Thats ok. My 2 year old aint got a watch yet. Im sure he would love it but maybe not if they are rare? Whats a watch for?
Whew!
I aint even had my morning coffee, already 11...


----------



## Unikagen

Took a wrist shot at work today.

View attachment 1016677


----------



## admiralStojakovic

Negakinu said:


> Took a wrist shot at work today.
> 
> View attachment 1016677


Beautiful strap, i love it. The watch too, off course . Can you say more about the strap? 
Cheers!


----------



## admiralStojakovic

Right now on my wrist, yesterdays photo:
View attachment 1016826


----------



## Unikagen

admiralStojakovic said:


> Beautiful strap, i love it. The watch too, off course . Can you say more about the strap?
> Cheers!


Thanks!  It's a 22mm light brown bund from USSR_Watch. Since the Komandirskie is only 18mm you get a pretty tight fit though. Doesn't bother me. Check it out here: Brand New 22 mm Russian Military Pilot Watch Genuine Leather Band 4 Color Top | eBay

View attachment 1016941


EDIT: don't buy their 18mm bund. they're really bad. the 22mm is different.


----------



## mp34me

My latest and first 3AKA3!. Watch and new strap for under $40.

View attachment 1020128

View attachment 1020130


----------



## chris.ph

been playing with this one


----------



## Sudhakar

Here is my Komandirskie 2414A with central second hand and Date calendar. I started my Russian watch collection with this

View attachment 1022400


----------



## chris.ph

this just arrived in the post and im v pleased with it


----------



## CAG_1337

Blue 3aka3 Komandirskies:


----------



## masterdelgado

My green 3aka3


----------



## CAG_1337

masterdelgado said:


> My green 3aka3


Cool photo. What's the band?


----------



## masterdelgado

CAG_1337 said:


> Cool photo. What's the band?


Thank you. It´s a Morellato strap.


----------



## Arizone

Received my first Komandirskie today from Amil off Ebay after 32 days shipping. Ordering a NATO strap soon.


----------



## Moztoz

My first KOMANDIRSKIE which i bought on ebay. It took a long time to arive, nearly a month.. well.. it was from russia, and woth it! It came in an old fashioned brown paper parcel wrapped with string. 















I got the nato strap from ebay.


----------



## AMRAFA

The russians i got over the last few weeks, one on right is amphibian. The bunds came with an offer i made in the bay, nato is one of a lot of 4, also got lot of three gotta find watches to strap them to. Still waiting on a bunch more to arrive and saving for a zlatoust whoo! yee! tee! hee!

Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CAG_1337

Pair of black dialed 3aka3 Komandirskies:


----------



## Communist

*Hi everyone...*


----------



## Communist




----------



## CAG_1337

New arrival...a silver-dialed red star rising:









I'd never seen one before I bought this, except in a catalog:


----------



## AMRAFA

Two more commanders.
One has crown guards that make the watch feel oddly elliptic, 
The other, has no date window, similar to my '80's phib...


----------



## Mil6161

Bought this quartz model a week ago


----------



## chris.ph

new toy on its way


----------



## mp34me

Rodina "Motherland"...


----------



## svorkoetter

View attachment 1050551


I plan to swap out the dial for a cavalry one, but thought I'd wear it for a few days first to see how accurate it is.


----------



## theinterchange

Here's my new Командирские courtesy of WUS member H3RRINGTON via an /f71 giveaway. 







I've had my eye on one for quite a while, and now that I own one, I know it won't be my last!

I'm curious what do the dial graphics represent?

Randy

Randy


----------



## chris.ph

its a submarine and an anchor randy lol


----------



## theinterchange

chris.ph said:


> its a submarine and an anchor randy lol


I know that!  Just wondered if it had significance as the representation of a real life sub. One would assume dial decoration has some meaning, maybe they just stick on what they think looks nice. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DolleDolf

> . One would assume dial decoration has some meaning....,


Just like the "tankist" was not given to a brave select few tank men that fought the germans to a standstill, just like the airplane decorated dirskie probably never set foot inside a Sukhoi fighter jet, and just like my strela never saw the back side of the moon, yes, it was designed just to look nice. Hell, as a wannabe yachtsman I have collected a small number of naval-themed dirskies/fibbies. And why not? they are solid watches and nobody has one. Am pretty sure that when I finally join sailing school this summer, I will be the only one with a dirskie/fibby. Ship ahoy!!!


----------



## chris.ph

yet another new toy on the way, this was very very cheap as well, its got a submarine and an anchor on it as well randy lol, sorry matey it tickled me for some reason


----------



## sq100

New arrival today. Just needs a crystal polishing and bezel clicked onto it


----------



## Olaa

and...almost a komandirskie 

Bestreg
Ola


----------



## bp6270

Got these two recently.


----------



## theinterchange

chris.ph said:


> yet another new toy on the way, this was very very cheap as well, its got a submarine and an anchor on it as well randy lol, sorry matey it tickled me for some reason


No worries! I just knew that some dials held significance, I didn't know if I was daft in not recognizing the profile of some famous sub. All I was coming up with was the one from _The Russians Are Coming! The Russians Are Coming!_.


----------



## svorkoetter

My Komandirskie after I swapped the paratrooper dial with the cavalry dial. The dial is actually for a 21-jewel 2416 automatic movement, but the watch has the standard 17-jewel 2414 manual wind movement. The band is home made, but I plan to replace it with a black, blue, or grey nylon or rubber one.











Both watch and dial were purchased from Amil.


----------



## amil

here's a fantastically beautiful watch commander


----------



## GuessWho

Just got a new mesh strap for the tanker


----------



## Vodalex

My NOS Wostok Komandirskie 2234 with new lume an bracelet...


----------



## amil

TANK


----------



## mp34me

Black 3AKA3...


----------



## Vodalex

*mp34me,* great watch, but the bezel is wrong. Should look like this..


----------



## sq100

Vodalex said:


> *mp34me,* great watch, but the bezel is wrong. Should look like this..


What makes you think that? The bezel you're showing is usually found on amphibians (older types like the tonneau).


----------



## Vodalex

I know this for sure. This bezel is on amphibians and this Komandirskie. This topic was discussed on russian watch forum as well.


----------



## mp34me

Vodalex said:


> I know this for sure. This bezel is on amphibians and this Komandirskie. This topic was discussed on russian watch forum as well.


Both bezels - your watch and mine are correct for this style dial. Unless what you are saying is that the 3aka3 version of this dial only came with the amphibian bezel?


----------



## Vodalex

that's wrong. Only the amphibian bezel is correct with this type of dial.


----------



## CAG_1337

Vodalex said:


> that's wrong. Only the amphibian bezel is correct with this type of dial.


I disagree. The older 3aka3s came with the "amphibian" type bezel--there are also some subtle differences in the older 034 cases too (see this post of sloped backs https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-caseback-748640.html )--Later 3aka3s came with the bezel of the type MP34me has. I have one of the older varieties like yours Vodalex, and two like MP34me, one of which is an absolutely pristine-in-the-box example with an impeccable provenance...no doubts as to its correctness.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

This is my Russian 

Roberto


----------



## mp34me

Vodalex said:


> that's wrong. Only the amphibian bezel is correct with this type of dial.


Well if that is so, then I feel sorry for the person who recently bought this for $385. I paid $35 for mine.

KOMANDIRSKIE 3AKA3 from 1990 with Papers and Box Soviet Military | eBay


----------



## CAG_1337

mp34me said:


> Well if that is so, then I feel sorry for the person who recently bought this for $385. I paid $35 for mine.


I feel sorry for him anyway; that's worse than Levenberg prices. Your watch is fine! I'm curious about the back, though. See the link to the other discussion.


----------



## kyeba




----------



## mp34me

CAG_1337 said:


> I feel sorry for him anyway; that's worse than Levenberg prices. Your watch is fine! I'm curious about the back, though. See the link to the other discussion.


Mine has the lip. Thanks for this interesting bit of information. I've been looking for a 034 Komandirskie 3aka3 with the "amphibian" bezel. Now I know to check for the sloped back.


----------



## Vodalex

*CAG_1337, mp34me, 
*you both are absolutely right. The version with the amphibian bezel is an earlier issue and has an amphibian second hand as well..

Here is my another relumed Komandirskie ..


----------



## mp34me

Vodalex said:


> *CAG_1337, mp34me,
> *you both are absolutely right. The version with the amphibian bezel is an earlier issue and has an amphibian second hand as well..
> 
> Here is my another relumed Komandirskie ..


LOL I also have this one... I thought the lower part of my dial had faded. But it looks like the dial is a gradiant green.


----------



## vp70m

CAG_1337 said:


> I disagree. The older 3aka3s came with the "amphibian" type bezel--there are also some subtle differences in the older 034 cases too (see this post of sloped backs https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-caseback-748640.html )--Later 3aka3s came with the bezel of the type MP34me has. I have one of the older varieties like yours Vodalex, and two like MP34me, one of which is an absolutely pristine-in-the-box example with an impeccable provenance...no doubts as to its correctness.


I wonder if the difference is linked to the 'meatball' sweep hand. My 3aka3 has the non-numeric bezel, but also the stick-type sweep hand with no lume area on it, as in the example posted above.


----------



## heimdalg

Only two are mine.


----------



## Huntergreene

Here's mine. Showed up today from Amil, was purchased April 13th. Hope this gives an idea what current shipping times are from Russia.


----------



## amil

Very beautiful watch


----------



## Tsarli

Arrived yesterday. Shipped by Zenitar on the 8th, arrived in the Bay Area CA on the 17th. My Blue Scuba Dude took just 2 weeks, this time it's even faster.



It is now my new favorite thing.


----------



## hammertime

Mine arrived in this mornings post - 12 days Ukraine to New Zealand! I'm very happy with it, watch is in near mint condition, looks great, feels great. My first 'Russian' but won't be my last (actually I've got a nice 1970's Molnija Molnia pocket watch inbound too).

40bucks for this (1960's?) Komandirskie Submarine. Incredible bang for buck I think. I love it.
I'm new to forum so not sure If I can list the ebay seller, but pm me if you want to know as I 'm very happy with his service.


----------



## frantsous

Look nice! But the Dial is not a current one as I think there is no more 17 jewels written on the dial. hands except second one are from amphibian watch. Second hand paint is not from Vostok. Old movement refurbished?
Tiger_antiques is an artist: so he cannot guarantee the authenticity of his work. But it looks nice and it was not expensive.

You paid $40 + $15 for this modern russian (ukrainian's way) komandirskie.

The price from a authorized reseller like Meranom is $46 (in special now for $41) + $8 shipping

So around the same price.


----------



## OCDood

I've got an older black tankist and this 3aka3 inbound that will arrive next week. These are the sellers pix, and not very clear, but from what I can tell it has the sloped back discussed earlier in the thread. I'll post better pix when it arrives to make sure:


















Here are the sellers pix of the tankist, I don't think I've seen that back before...


----------



## c0sin

Mine... bought 22 years back or so...
200m wr, shock resistant, does about +25s/day after a service 15 years ago, yada-yada


----------



## junkman




----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## n0ferz

All these watches are very good looking, I am trying to decide which one to buy first lol.

I have a question: The watches that meranom sells are brand new? I ask because I have seen a few posted here used and meranom carry the same model brand new according to the pictures posted!

Thanks


----------



## sq100

Yes Meranom sells new


----------



## Malakim

This NOS piece arrived today (thanks Amil):

















The pretty horrible Vostok rubber strap will need replacing, and I'll obtain a spare bezel to polish the chrome off of to spice up the appearance a bit.


----------



## Tsarli

Arrived in the mail today.

Took just *8 days* from Zenitar to me here in Northern CA. A new personal best, which is sure to guarantee future purchases from yours truly. |>



I think I'll need to get used to that SAM launch vehicle at 2:00. Kinda confusing to tell time at around 2:00 :-d he he.


----------



## OCDood

Mine arrived this week.  Both of them have the sloped edge that was discussed earlier in the thread.


----------



## Zzarkoo

Here's mine, with brand new bracelet...


----------



## meranom

Chistopol. 07 June 2013.

350006 titanium


----------



## Mister Mike

New strap on an old 3AKA3 MO CCCP Komandirskie


----------



## amil

for Misha


----------



## amil

again for Misha


----------



## REDSWAN13

Amil what does it say on the bezel ? Is it Tatarstan & ministry or minister ? For what ? Tatarstan ministry for internal ...... ?


----------



## amil

REDSWAN13 said:


> Amil what does it say on the bezel ? Is it Tatarstan & ministry or minister ? For what ? Tatarstan ministry for internal ...... ?


Ministry of the Interior. police


----------



## REDSWAN13

Thanks amil.


----------



## mp34me

Type 33X Desert Shield....


----------



## GlenRoiland

Today's choice (and yesterday too!)


----------



## mp34me

Type 34x with white dial....


----------



## tylehman

This WWII commemoration komandirskie is new to me. I love the original soviet band, but think I like it on this blue and grey nato even more. I think the nato draws more attention to the watch. I think the older one did not look right with the more modern style bezel. I'll use that original band on other watches.


----------



## OhDark30

Interesting original bracelet, tylehman - and I agree it would look better on a watch with a simpler dial
How about a fairly chunky leather strap to go with that bezel?
Here's my vintage dude (from JRMTactical's collection) on leather:


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Vostok Komandirskie #431186

Im thinking a NATO strap would do it some justice as it does have a distinct military look to it, just wishing more to get one retail instead of over the net.
































Not only a new Watch enthusiast, an Audio Enthusiast as well!


----------



## svorkoetter

That's one of the nicest Komandirksies I've ever seen.

I haven't had much luck finding NATO straps retail, but I bought three from natostrapco.com, and was very happy with them (and their service). This one would probably work well with that watch: The Raptor NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware


----------



## wood

Two dirskie helicopters!














wood


----------



## REDSWAN13

I think the badge reads HERO SHIP.


----------



## drbobguy

REDSWAN13 said:


> I think the badge reads HERO SHIP.


I'm pretty sure it's plural: "hero ships"


----------



## REDSWAN13

drbobguy said:


> I'm pretty sure it's plural: "hero ships"


Thanks drbobguy i wasnt to sure on what it meant.


----------



## Cheekeh Munkeh

Here's my tankist. A gift from a friend who traveled to Moscow many years ago. That's purportedly Yuri Gagari's likeness on the strap.


----------



## Seamaster73

Tank on Russian NATO:


----------



## Tsarli

Seamaster73 said:


> Tank on Russian NATO


Sounds like a contradiction in terms he he 

Which is why tempting as it may be, I try to avoid using NATO straps on a WARSAW PACT watch no matter how good it looks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svorkoetter

So what does a WARSAW strap look like?


----------



## whetrock

Here's my newly acquired Komandirskie, I've got a black NATO on the way from Nato Strap Co. so hopefully I can swap out this, serviceable, but lackluster strap.


----------



## Tsarli

svorkoetter said:


> So what does a WARSAW strap look like?


They must have used something similar, maybe Zulu looking? Makes me wish that the Warsaw Pact had their own look-alike version of the NATO strap.

A quick Google search seems to show *Bund-looking straps* to be the preferred (more authentic?) choice for Russian military watches. But in the end, to each his own I guess.


----------



## starman69

with crown at 2 hours ;-)


----------



## mp34me

Is it Rising Star or Rising Sun or both?


----------



## frantsous

1941-1945 Disco dial:


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Seamaster73 said:


> Tank on Russian NATO:


How do you find a NATO Strap in a "Russian Flag" style? I would think a NATO Strap in the style of the russian flag would look cool on Russian watches!


----------



## PinoyPogiman

As it seems, a NATO Strap has done justice into making my lovely #431186 Komandirskie look and feel much better.

Sure the affiliation of origins of the strap and watch seems ludicrous to pair together.

but Differences aside, doesnt the pair look so compatible?








^On black.








On Brown, This combo looks good depending on what im really wearing actually, Green polo shirt and khaki makes this watch/strap combo seem fitting.

Had the dial be white, then it would possibly make a big style difference, i like donning the Brown strap more than the black, it looks different and eye-catching, and i like Different (and eye catching).


----------



## svorkoetter

My cavalry Komandirskie with a new modified NATO:


----------



## OhDark30

Nice job on that strap, Stefan!
It wouldn't have occurred to me to do it like that, and it looks good. Did you glue/ heat seal it as well as the stitching?


----------



## svorkoetter

Yeah, I heat sealed it, but wasn't too happy with how it turned out, so I added the stitching just in case. This is my third attempt at a NATO-to-normal strap conversion, and so far, the first one turned out best. The second one I accidentally nicked the side of the strap with the soldering gun, and this one I didn't heat seal the joints well enough (because I was afraid of nicking the strap again).

I took a lot of pictures, and plan to write up how I made the strap though.


----------



## OhDark30

Thanks, s, look forward to seeing that
Here's my NATO mod, on a sub Dirskie from Amil.







I just cut off the 'spare' bit that normally goes under the watch, and heat sealed the cut end with a match (low tech for me!  )







Then I sized the long end for my wrist, gripping the strap between 2 coins as others have suggested and using sharp scissors. Heat sealed with another match


----------



## Dave2012

My 2nd Russian watch, any info on it would be much appreciated


----------



## vdr74

My only komandirskie on two piece nylon strap.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

vdr74 said:


> View attachment 1143622
> 
> My only komandirskie on two piece nylon strap.


Nice, Komandirskie 811172


----------



## mp34me

Desert Shield Generalskie - 09x...


----------



## jose-CostaRica




----------



## PinoyPogiman

mp34me said:


> Desert Shield Generalskie - 09x...
> View attachment 1144943
> View attachment 1144944


Im sorry but hold on...

"Made in USSR" and the Desert Shield...?

I know the USSR(which does not exist anymore) and the US were enemies.

but doesnt it seem ironic for the former USSR actually commemorating former-Enemy "soldiers" or counter-productive.

But anyways, nice Zulu to match the watch, it has a great military look to it.


----------



## OhDark30

Some history. The watch dates from the brief period at the end of the Soviet Union when the US and USSR were allies
http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22022


----------



## mp34me

PinoyPogiman said:


> Im sorry but hold on...
> 
> "Made in USSR" and the Desert Shield...?
> 
> I know the USSR(which does not exist anymore) and the US were enemies.
> 
> but doesnt it seem ironic for the former USSR actually commemorating former-Enemy "soldiers" or counter-productive.
> 
> But anyways, nice Zulu to match the watch, it has a great military look to it.


I grew up in the "Cold War" era. But that was a long time ago. Back then (when this watch was made) and now it was/is all about commercialism and marketing. Please read on...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-acquisition-541794.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-desert-shield-question-630768.html


----------



## emoscambio

OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, s, look forward to seeing that
> Here's my NATO mod, on a sub Dirskie from Amil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cut off the 'spare' bit that normally goes under the watch, and heat sealed the cut end with a match (low tech for me!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I sized the long end for my wrist, gripping the strap between 2 coins as others have suggested and using sharp scissors. Heat sealed with another match


If you optimize the manufacturing method and hurry quite a bit, you might even spare one match. You might have to use one of those extra long matches for igniting fireplaces, though.


----------



## OhDark30

Thanks, emoscambio! Cheers for your suggestion to improve the efficiency of my NATO modding. Who knows how many forests of matchsticks we will save globally as watch fans flock to try this out ;-)


----------



## mgee

These are mine.

I don't like the newer dearer ones because the main thing that makes these watches so amazing is their price.





The next one is my favourite case shape


----------



## svorkoetter

svorkoetter said:


> Yeah, I heat sealed it, but wasn't too happy with how it turned out, so I added the stitching just in case...
> 
> I took a lot of pictures, and plan to write up how I made the strap though.


I just finished the article:

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/turn-a-nato-strap-into-a-two-piece-watch-strap.html


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## zigzi

arrived yesterday , haven't wind up for correct date & time yet


----------



## Tsarli

Surprised how well (IMO anyway) a mesh strap complements an ashtray bezel Dirskie. Not a big fan of the ashtray but after trying this, I may reconsider.


----------



## Towat

I notice some watches have a brass finish, have these been de-chromed? and if so is that hard to do?


----------



## OhDark30

Yes, and pretty easy
Jopex led the way:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/i-skinned-my-komandirskie-754025-4-print.html


----------



## mp34me

Commemorative on mesh...


----------



## duffhessian1776

Here is one of about 80 watches I have with me in Afghanistan. Funny, I am on an old Soviet border now!!!


----------



## OCDood

duffhessian1776 said:


> Here is one of about 80 watches I have with me in Afghanistan. Funny, I am on an old Soviet border now!!!


I believe that's a Frontier Forces emblem, so that seems most appropriate. :-!

I'm looking at one for sale like it now and that's what they claim it to be anyway.


----------



## Towat

In the process of modding this one.


----------



## Николай71

Komandir and friend...


----------



## Mecano

tankist in 'bia case!


----------



## OCDood

Mine says hello


----------



## REDSWAN13

Paratrooper in the backyard.


----------



## 104RS

REDSWAN13 said:


> Paratrooper in the backyard.


I have the exact same watch although I only rarely wear it
But yours does look a lot less ´used´ then mine. 
What´s with the little differences between your dial and mine? Mine says 17 kamher, and the logo just under the middle of the watch is different than yours?
Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Dave2012

Could anybody please tell me the age of this watch?

What is the symbol just above the anchor?





Thanks

Dave


----------



## emoscambio

Ostwok, a Swiss brand of export watches, which went bankrupt in the mid 90's. Search Ostwok in google or in this here forum.


----------



## REDSWAN13

104RS said:


> I have the exact same watch although I only rarely wear it
> But yours does look a lot less ´used´ then mine.
> What´s with the little differences between your dial and mine? Mine says 17 kamher, and the logo just under the middle of the watch is different than yours?
> Can anyone explain this?


104RS i cant explain the slight differences in the dials there seem to be many different versions 
of the same dials on lots of Vostoks, they do seem to be about the same age though probably just after
the USSR had collapsed which might be why they dont state made in USSR/Russia on the dial,perhaps 
someone more knowledgeable could explain.

I


----------



## Dave2012

Thanks for the information, really interesting things these Russian watches, getting quite addicted to them


----------



## OCDood

104RS said:


> I have the exact same watch although I only rarely wear it
> But yours does look a lot less ´used´ then mine.
> What´s with the little differences between your dial and mine? Mine says 17 kamher, and the logo just under the middle of the watch is different than yours?
> Can anyone explain this?


Isn't that the same Ostwok symbol as on this one?










I believe the plane and parachute design is from the Russian Airborne Troops flag:


----------



## Mecano

Another one of my tankists.Strap is di modell anfibio polo-costs more than the watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mine

Komandirskie Tank on NATO strap


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

My 1980s Russian 



Roberto


----------



## imachucas

After 3 months finally arrived


----------



## Arizone

My second Komandirskie arrived today from Amil after a much shorter 18 days. What better way to complement a paratrooper than paracord?
There is a soft gradient from the olive green to a tan color between 4 and 8 on the dial, and one strip of red missing on the bezel between 10 and 11.


----------



## schnurrp

Roberto Jaksic said:


> My 1980s Russian
> 
> Roberto


Nice watch in very nice condition but probably should be posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-amphibias-491664.html


----------



## OCDood

I had 2 new ones arrive today. 









It's supposed to be a gilt case, I don't know if it's really TiN or not, I don't see a AU number on it anywhere.



























There's a version of the one with the chopper on a white dial too.


----------



## Ham2

A very recent find on E-Bay that turned up in the mail today - the dial intrigued me (Mao Zedong or Deng Xiaoping?) and likely immediately post-Soviet due to the lack of made in USSR/CCCP or Russia on the dial.


----------



## Lampoc

Possibly a world first!

My Vostok "Black Bay"


----------



## soulbazz

That is awesome! Details?


----------



## Lampoc

soulbazz said:


> That is awesome! Details?


It's just a normal Vostok with a Murphy bezel and an insert from Dagaz.


----------



## jolurove




----------



## OCDood

Komandirskie with Frontier Force emblem









Komandirskie Frontier Force case back









Komandirskie dedicated to the city of Elabuga in the Republic of Tatarstan









Komandirskie Night Aviation with gilt case


----------



## Mecano

.


----------



## Scarface3133

I has Komandirskie Tank too


----------



## JRMTactical

Heck, I'll just throw all of mine in here..... From the old to the new.... AND I have 1 more not even in the pic that I completely forgot about. LOL :-d


----------



## soulbazz

JRMTactical said:


> Heck, I'll just throw all of mine in here..... From the old to the new.... AND I have 1 more not even in the pic that I completely forgot about. LOL :-d


Well done!
Can you tell me more about the blue (?) one on the bottom row (2nd from the left) ? Which model is this?


----------



## JRMTactical

Well, from my understanding, these were produced late 60's into the 70's (historically I'm thinking they fell between the models we see currently from the 80's and the older/smaller cased watches). The one you see, while it is relatively a larger sized case on par with the newer models, it has the small 2234 movement in it. The best I can explain is that people started wanting larger scale watches, but they still had a glut of smaller movements....so they built a big watch with a big spacer, put it in a big case and used in internal 'bezel' with seconds indices to fill the gap. It's an elegant looking watch, and a really nice design. Most that I have ever seen are ЗАКАЗ stamped. I've seen them in blue, black and maroon (I think). I noticed a couple on eBay the other day, btw.


----------



## sq100

Tankadirskie frenzy! Nice collection :-!


----------



## JRMTactical

sq100 said:


> Tankadirskie frenzy! Nice collection :-!


Yeah..LOL! I think everybody thought I was insane for a while because every time I posted a new watch it was a Komandirskie Tank! I had a few more than what you see, but I decided to sell the ones not stamped Сделано в СССР or ЗАКАЗ МО СССР. I always check for them when I'm looking at auctions, and if I see one really cheap, I buy it.


----------



## soulbazz

JRMTactical said:


> Well, from my understanding, these were produced late 60's into the 70's (historically I'm thinking they fell between the models we see currently from the 80's and the older/smaller cased watches). The one you see, while it is relatively a larger sized case on par with the newer models, it has the small 2234 movement in it. The best I can explain is that people started wanting larger scale watches, but they still had a glut of smaller movements....so they built a big watch with a big spacer, put it in a big case and used in internal 'bezel' with seconds indices to fill the gap. It's an elegant looking watch, and a really nice design. Most that I have ever seen are ЗАКАЗ stamped. I've seen them in blue, black and maroon (I think). I noticed a couple on eBay the other day, btw.


Awesome! Thanks for the info


----------



## OCDood

JRMTactical said:


> Yeah..LOL! I think everybody thought I was insane for a while because every time I posted a new watch it was a Komandirskie Tank! I had a few more than what you see, but I decided to sell the ones not stamped Сделано в СССР. I always check for them when I'm looking at auctions, and if I see one really cheap, I buy it.


Mine says hello. Do any of yours have a case back like mine? It's the only one I've seen in this whole thread. I don't know what it could possibly come of of beside a Komandirskie, but I can't read the Cyrillic at the bottom of the case:


















I need one of those older MO CCCP 3AKA3. b-)


----------



## JRMTactical

OCDood said:


> Mine says hello. Do any of yours have a case back like mine? It's the only one I've seen in this whole thread. I don't know what it could possibly come of of beside a Komandirskie, but I can't read the Cyrillic at the bottom of the case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need one of those older MO CCCP 3AKA3. b-)


That is the first K'skie case back I have seen like that. VERY interesting. The "Водонепроницаемый" means "WATERPROOF". It looks like a plain case back that maybe someone has 'tooled' for decorative purposes....you ALWAYS see new stuff and I'm constantly surprised by what pops up!


----------



## Arizone

OCDood said:


> Mine says hello. Do any of yours have a case back like mine? It's the only one I've seen in this whole thread. I don't know what it could possibly come of of beside a Komandirskie, but I can't read the Cyrillic at the bottom of the case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need one of those older MO CCCP 3AKA3. b-)


Is that a recent purchase? I know I've seen one before, unless it was yours.


----------



## sq100

These are most of mine. I have some more, but they're considered spares or need a bit of work.

My first Vostok was the topright black tankadirskie. My first step down the spiral ;-)










The 2 top blue 3AKA3 are great lookers. The bottom submarines were very cheap and though some people wouldn't like them because of their damaged dials I think it adds to the charm of the watch (esp since they only cost like $10)










Love the black space komandirskie, but it has a broken mainspring, so it has limited runtime (about 9 hours) after a wind. The blue ribbed submarine dials are stunning.










Flightdecks with tiny differences on the dial.










Last but not least, my bling bling golden dirskies b-)










I have a few "old style" komandirskies too, but they're not in the best shape.


----------



## OCDood

Arizone said:


> Is that a recent purchase? I know I've seen one before, unless it was yours.


No, I've had that one for several months and it may have been the first Komandirskie I bought.

I've posted pix of this one before but just put in a new 2414A movement today and a Classic Komandirskie leather strap I ordered with it. All the others I've seen have a Hammer & Sickle on the shield:










































It took _forevah_ to get the second hand to stay on, it's spring loaded and kept popping off every time I got the case closed.


----------



## JRMTactical

OCDood said:


> It took _forevah_ to get the second hand to stay on, it's spring loaded and kept popping off every time I got the case closed.


The little trick to that is making sure it's on a hard flat surface or placing something directly centered on the back of the movement. Otherwise, the problem you have there will continue to happen. It might still pop out if you rap the watch fairly heavy in you hand. Or it may jus start flopping around willy nilly!


----------



## OCDood

JRMTactical said:


> The little trick to that is making sure it's on a hard flat surface or placing something directly centered on the back of the movement.


That's how I was doing it. I had the movement out of the case laying flat on my work desk with a thin sheet of something under it to protect it.

It kept springing back up every time I pushed it down and took about 2 hours to get it to stay on. Sometime it would pop off when I was putting the crown back on.

I had done it on a Vostok where the second hand had come off during shipping and didn't have near that much trouble, I was ready to post to ask if there was a trick to it when I finally got it to stay on. :-d I've been wearing it and it hasn't come off since then, thank goodness...

I was about ready to take a pin and poke a tiny bit of rubbery glue down the hole on the hand and stick it on. o|


----------



## haydennedyah

heres my 2 komandirskies  I have swapped the wraps though as the rubber one is more practical for me and gives both a modern/go everywhere look to the army green tank  i have worn the tank everyday shower everywhere! best watch ive had and my fav! Next im wanting a ZAZ komandirskie


----------



## REDSWAN13

Modern Komandirskie with a Soviet movement, off forum member amil.
I think its quite bling with this bezel.


----------



## Nucas

how common are vostoks with the crown at the 2 o'clock position? vintage or new, i have seen few, which sucks because they look a lot more comfortable to me.

i just acquired this komandirskie after going on a rampage this week that saw me acquire two shturmanskies and an okean. i had to MOST DISHONORABLY snipe it on the bay:


----------



## Arizone

Nucas said:


> how common are vostoks with the crown at the 2 o'clock position? vintage or new, i have seen few, which sucks because they look a lot more comfortable to me.


Vintage ones seem to be fairly common, ones with the elongated case that is. A few others like the mini-Vostoks I believe have some moved crowns as well.


----------



## REDSWAN13

Vostoks with the 2 o'clock crown definitely look better but if like me you have skinny wrists
then their not as comfortable to wear for long periods, the crown tends to dig in.


----------



## Scarface3133

Johnny Depp shows his
















its Tank


----------



## Scarface3133

And Gorby







Bezel gives him away


----------



## Ham2

Scarface3133 said:


> Johnny Depp shows his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its Tank


Hey .... I am almost as cool as Johnny Depp!


----------



## WFH

My first Vostok !

I was actually supposed to get it 2 weeks ago but my post office decided it would be funnier not to leave a notice and let me contact the seller for details... French post is a jerk.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I really like that dial! cool Komandirskie WFH!


----------



## howardvu

My latest catch. Can't tell from the picture but the one on the right has a gold colored case and bezel.


----------



## Arizone

OCDood said:


> Mine says hello. Do any of yours have a case back like mine? It's the only one I've seen in this whole thread. I don't know what it could possibly come of of beside a Komandirskie, but I can't read the Cyrillic at the bottom of the case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need one of those older MO CCCP 3AKA3. b-)


I just noticed this listing on Ebay of a nonworking beaten Paratrooper, so surely yours is not unique!


----------



## JRMTactical

Arizone said:


> I just noticed this listing on Ebay of a nonworking beaten Paratrooper, so surely yours is not unique!
> 
> View attachment 1216931


That's cool to see....now we know its not just a one time thing. Good catch Arizone!


----------



## amil

very beautiful watches


----------



## starman69




----------



## jolurove

starman69 said:


> View attachment 1224211


Hey! Here's your tank's little brother!










Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## REDSWAN13

Paratrooper.


----------



## G.Zgidnick




----------



## jolurove

G.Zgidnick said:


> View attachment 1224422


I love this dial. I think is no longer in production. i didn't find it in any of the usual dealers stores. enjoy it!


----------



## hokavan

Surprisingly ton sur ton. Red is for weekend. Black is for working. 
Photo of working weekend


----------



## mp34me

An unexpected find on the bay last week - $40. Upon arrival to my surprise the original box with matching papers were included. The watch was NOS.


----------



## 104RS

My only Komandirskie which has the crown at 2 o'clock:


----------



## starman69

error ,sorry.


----------



## G.Zgidnick

White-on-white


----------



## wildpack

Scarface3133 said:


> Johnny Depp shows his
> its Tank


Is that from a movie? or his daily beater?


----------



## SteamJ

Does this count? I call it a Frankendirskie since the case is but the dial isn't.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I really enjoy this one! Viva Komandirskie!!

sent from my Huawei P6 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SteamJ

New arrival. I don't typically do gold but this was in such good condition from another WUS member.


----------



## JRMTactical

SteamJ said:


> New arrival. I don't typically do gold but this was in such good condition from another WUS member.
> 
> View attachment 1237802
> 
> 
> View attachment 1237803
> 
> 
> View attachment 1237804


That's a good purchase there! There are a lot of counterfeit dials like that one out there, your dial has the rolled down edges.... I bought one that was a fake very early on. I still have the dial, it's aluminum and flat as a board. Wish I had a good example like that! Good going!


----------



## IamtheToph

Holy moly that's beautiful!


Lampoc said:


> Possibly a world first!
> 
> My Vostok "Black Bay"


----------



## lucky watch

New today.


----------



## amil

I thought it was impossible to


----------



## amil

real ZAKAZ MO


----------



## n0ferz

amil said:


> I thought it was impossible to


Hey, is this one for sale or something? It really looks nice and unique!!


----------



## Arizone

n0ferz said:


> Hey, is this one for sale or something? It really looks nice and unique!!


Yeah, but he added a whopping $300 price tag. I'd think with something so special he'd keep it for himself. Hopefully it finds a good home.
VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE WOSTOK


----------



## amil

ALL THE KING'S MEN......вся королевская рать


----------



## RamambaHaruMamburu

Magnificent is the word...))))


----------



## n0ferz

Oh wow, too rich for my blood at the moment


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Are those babies for you Amil?

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 usando Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

Just as real. The Sergeant.


----------



## NinthSphere

Cadet I picked up from amil last month(ish). Got a crushed navy strap for it, but the springbars don't like me. Is there some trick to taking out this type?


----------



## mrwomble

Try the trick with dental floss: wrap it around the springbar near the lug once or twice and pull. Worth a shot.


----------



## Vodalex




----------



## Guest

Vodalex said:


>


that gold color is sexy


----------



## MattRuss

I've pulled enough data from this forum that I thought it'd be a good idea to register, say hello, be part of the community, and show what I've got laying around. I've made a few modifications to my watches, but that's what I love about these things. There is very slim possibility that the gent next to me will be wearing what I have. Can't say enough about these watches.

I love the 2nd crown config but I couldn't find a watch like this on ebay, well right now I couldn't. I'm impatient. So I borrowed a movement from another watch to make it so.









This one is all right. A newer face with the older movement. The face is aligned off normal slightly for easier reading. Can't remember where the second hand came from. 









Being a nuclear professional myself I was happy to get this one. The face says "Kursk nuclear power plant".









I'm not a fan of gold but I had a gold colored deployant laying around so I did this. Newer face with the older movement. Face is aligned way off normal for easier reading (or to drive you nuts, depending on your POV).









Same as above but more my style.









Nothing different about this guy. But still cool.









And nothing different about this guy, aside from being my favorite and my go-to watch.









I have a few on bracelet but this is the only komandirskie. Not really a fan of bracelet.


----------



## amil

new home


----------



## sebastienb

The nuclear komandirskie is fun (well at least for me being a radioactive hobbyist)


----------



## danilko1

*This is the third time I have tried posting this...*

In '92, my in-laws gave me my (Командирские) as a wedding gift. When I had visited the Soviet Union, as an exchange student I wanted one of these, but never got around to getting one. To my surprise my wife handed it to me, the day after our wedding. So, quite a unique and special experience. I have tried to keep it in good shape, however my early years of wearing it a lot has put a few scars on the crystal, which I guess is plastic.

I played around with my camera, taking different exposures, 15 second, and 2 second. Then I tried to get a clear image of the back to show the detail of the engraving, which I found to be difficult with specular lighting.
















My new Avatar.


----------



## sebastienb

*Re: This is the third time I have tried posting this...*

some polywatch should solve the "crystal" problem


----------



## 104RS

*Re: This is the third time I have tried posting this...*










The straps (especially the Nato's) rotate around the different Vostoks relatively often.
And yes, there are two Amphibia's there as well... ;-)


----------



## amil

*Re: This is the third time I have tried posting this...*

2234


----------



## Mortenmann

Arrived yesterday. Love it!


----------



## S.H.

Finally had the courage and took five minutes to add some red paint on the bezel (some flaked off at one place)... Does not look new, but still darn good. This one is perhaps the best looking colored bezel in the serie IMHO; the black bezel looks gorgeous, I'd like one one day.







​


----------



## amil

the very first ZAKAZ


----------



## lucky watch

My new friend.


----------



## Ctuccio

Here's my two new komandirskies.

1st up my new to me paratrooper









2nd my new to me Zakaz MO CCCP









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MACHENE.Tech




----------



## d.b.cooper1

Now let me put it in the right post:


----------



## G.Zgidnick

My Komandirskie on 20mm strap:


----------



## pacorolex

My new paratrooper....loving it









Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djeucalyptus

Just put mine on a new Crown & Buckle leather nato in 'moss' to give it some new legs.


----------



## amil

Merry Christmas


----------



## amil

old


----------



## DMCBanshee

Tank


----------



## Horologic

G.Zgidnick said:


> My Komandirskie on 20mm strap:
> 
> View attachment 1315666


Is that a vintage watch ? I noticed the chevron logo is exactly like mine. That dial is nice. I've never seen one like it.


----------



## G.Zgidnick

Horologic said:


> Is that a vintage watch ? I noticed the chevron logo is exactly like mine. That dial is nice. I've never seen one like it.


Nope. Brand new. You can easily source it on Ebay. I believe will pop up as a top search.


----------



## Tovarisch

Vostok Komandirskie 921306 "black tank", with Meyhofer bund leather strap:














​


----------



## Tovarisch

Instagram'd:






​


----------



## Tsarli

Arrived last week. Got it for $30 (incl. shipping) from someone in Colorado. :-d

I prefer these old Komandirskie cases with the crown guard.


----------



## rageandcage

This just came in the mail today. I'm not exactly sure why I ordered it, but its growing on me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex

F****ing vostoks...they have the BEST bang for the buck ratio...love them! !!!!...mine's accuracy is in cosc paremeters...

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex

The "kommy" is a MUST in any watch collection. ...they are built like a tank (in spite of wobbly crown) and have been in the space station....

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rygen

Here is my Dirskie. My first Vostok and what got me hooked on them. I however am not a fan of the bezel, so I ordered a different one from Zenitar and am very happy with the new bezel. Changes the whole look of the watch.


----------



## klaus357

G.Zgidnick said:


> My Komandirskie on 20mm strap:
> 
> View attachment 1315666


Love the Kom and love the strap!

Where have you bought that 20mm strap if i can? :thumbup:

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI U8825-1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucky watch

My Rising Sun model with thanks to Amil


----------



## amil

real komandirskie


----------



## amil

couple


----------



## MacRipper




----------



## rageandcage

This silicone strap is ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## amil

I'll just show


----------



## pacorolex

Cosc accuracy for peanuts...Love my paratrooper! !!

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

Got this yesterday from Amil. My Cossack officers watch. Cheers to Amil.


----------



## d.b.cooper1

My vostok with new strap:


----------



## Geoff Adams

With thanks to SteamJ for allowing me to take custodianship of this very pretty 3aka3 - what a beautiful pristine watch&#8230;


----------



## franco60

I know I've read about the "dechrome" process, but can you tell me in a nutshell how to do it or point me to thread. Have a newer subadude amphibia and think that would look pretty cool. Thanks.


----------



## Perdendosi

franco60 said:


> I know I've read about the "dechrome" process, but can you tell me in a nutshell how to do it or point me to thread. Have a newer subadude amphibia and think that would look pretty cool. Thanks.


Do you mean the bezel? The most common method is just to use a scotch-brite pad.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/evolution-my-amphibia-980021.html

Note that amphibians have stainless steel cases but most come with chrome plated brass bezels that you can remove.

Komandirskies, like the ones discussed in this thread, have plated brass cases as well as bezels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacRipper




----------



## Seamaster73

Seamaster73 said:


> Tank on Russian NATO:


Rarely a week goes by that I don't get a PM asking for the source of this strap!

Here's where to get one:
G10 NATO WATCH STRAP


----------



## Ejekutor

One of my favourites vintage Komandirskies. The comrade "Artillery". Thanks to Amil


----------



## amil

Ejekutor said:


> One of my favourites vintage Komandirskies. The comrade "Artillery". Thanks to Amil


do not thank me. liked the strap?


----------



## ffritz

Here is mine:


----------



## pacorolex

ffritz said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 1395368


Beautiful! !!!

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ejekutor

amil said:


> do not thank me. liked the strap?


Yes, beautiful strap. It's interesting combine different komandirskies with different classic straps (different colors).


----------



## Seamaster73

Swapped my manual wind Tank for an automatic.


----------



## Tovarisch

​


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

I'm cheating. I just posted this on the WRUW thread. Kill me, I'm lazy


----------



## Ejekutor

Today I show 2 3AKA3 Komandirskies, black and white. The two are in excelent condition! thanks to Amil)














































The white is dedicated (60th birthday?)


----------



## richuk

Here is my first, it only arrived yesterday and despite hardly ever wearing a watch I haven't taken it off yet!


----------



## sq100

Welcome to the club, lots more will follow?


----------



## richuk

sq100 said:


> Welcome to the club, lots more will follow?


Funny you should say that, just bought this one!


----------



## bwbass

My first Vostok!


----------



## Tovarisch

​


----------



## Karsten

Tovarisch said:


> View attachment 1412831​


Nice "tank" Kommandirskie - a classic.
My Kommandirskie's came in red card boxes. (Meranom)
Where did you buy it?


----------



## Ejekutor

Now it's time to show my Komandirskies Tanks, both in NOS condition, with crown at 2 and a ZAKAZ :

Safe and sound in their boxes:




































































































With papers:


----------



## Tovarisch

Karsten said:


> My Kommandirskie's came in red card boxes. (Meranom)
> Where did you buy it?


Russische Uhren - Verkauf von Poljot, Vostok und Moscow Classic mechanischen Armbanduhren run by a woman going by the lovely name of Tetyana Borysenko


----------



## Kev1984

Hello All 
Need your opinion As the metal bracelet that came with my komandriskie was rubbish.
I have changed it to a nato strap, but am thinking of putting a metal one on it.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Tovarisch

Kev1984 said:


> Need your opinion As the metal bracelet that came with my komandriskie was rubbish.


I keep reading that here. What's rubbish about it? I'm asking because I was considering buying a model with the stainless steel bracelet instead of the synthetic strap (which is also rubbish, no idea what it is made of).


----------



## Letchy

Ejekutor said:


> Now it's time to show my Komandirskies Tanks, both in NOS condition, with crown at 2 and a ZAKAZ :


*Drools*

I would absolutely love a Zakaz Tankist... May I ask where/who you bought it from? It looks impeccable!


----------



## rocketman 333

Just Received, 2214 movement, love the black dial








hope it can handle this









These boys are coming along for the ride also


----------



## engin_ba

This just came in  gift from a friend.


----------



## Ejekutor

Letchy said:


> *Drools*
> 
> I would absolutely love a Zakaz Tankist... May I ask where/who you bought it from? It looks impeccable!


I bought it in the bay a few months ago from an Austrian seller, he get it in Russia in 1989 (through a military relative) and since then, the watch kept in his box, for almost 24 years.


----------



## Letchy

Ejekutor said:


> I bought it in the bay a few months ago from an Austrian seller, he get it in Russia in 1989 (through a military relative) and since then, the watch kept in his box, for almost 24 years.


That is humbling. Makes you wonder what it has been through, though not much I imagine - given the amazing quality.


----------



## DolleDolf

the later dirskies with the screw down crowns definitely can. Not sure about the earlier "red star" dirskies, i have a couple also and they just feel a bit flimsier. My screw down crown dirskies have actually held up better to the rigours of the local water park and wavepool than my amphibians, two of which got water in them during those escapades (and an even more recent "Reef" could not handle the beach...)

YMMV and all that .....


----------



## DolleDolf

bwbass said:


> My first Vostok!
> View attachment 1412828


Great choice. This particular dial is probably the best of all dirskies. It was my first one too.


----------



## Kev1984

I dont have very bigh wrists, and could not remove any of the links (also no clue if it was possible/and how to do it) there are 7 positions on the buckle even then it was to big.
Therefore I decided to change it to a nato strap, also found a normal metal strap.

And would like the opinion of the people here which they think would suit better.



Tovarisch said:


> I keep reading that here. What's rubbish about it? I'm asking because I was considering buying a model with the stainless steel bracelet instead of the synthetic strap (which is also rubbish, no idea what it is made of).


----------



## lucky watch

This is my KGB model I just switched to this one piece leather strap from the Ukraine today. I think they really suit the Komandirskie model and at £6.18 for two delivered you will have a smile on your face.


----------



## Kev1984

Wauw that is very cheap indeed and looks great!



lucky watch said:


> This is my KGB model I just switched to this one piece leather strap from the Ukraine today. I think they really suit the Komandirskie model and at £6.18 for two delivered you will have a smile on your face.
> 
> View attachment 1417991
> 
> 
> View attachment 1417995
> 
> 
> View attachment 1417997
> 
> 
> View attachment 1417998
> 
> 
> View attachment 1417999
> 
> 
> View attachment 1418000


----------



## Tovarisch




----------



## amil

here are


----------



## Letchy

Courtesy of Amil and Marina - my first Komandirskie.






Obligatory wrist shot:


The watch came in much better condition than could be depicted in the images. Thanks!

Also, I have another (a ZAKAZ) on the way which should be arriving soon :-!


----------



## khd

Nice! I like the strap as well, it would suit the komandirskie I've got coming... where did you get it from?



Letchy said:


> Courtesy of Amil and Marina - my first Komandirskie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot:
> 
> 
> The watch came in much better condition than could be depicted in the images. Thanks!
> 
> Also, I have another (a ZAKAZ) on the way which should be arriving soon :-!


----------



## Letchy

khd said:


> Nice! I like the strap as well, it would suit the komandirskie I've got coming... where did you get it from?


Thanks! I really love this little thing!

The strap, I bought from eBay user 'musthavelooks2go'.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Letchy said:


> Courtesy of Amil and Marina - my first Komandirskie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot:
> 
> 
> The watch came in much better condition than could be depicted in the images. Thanks!
> 
> Also, I have another (a ZAKAZ) on the way which should be arriving soon :-!


I have the little brother of that watch.










What is the logo on the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic

My first Komandirskie. Going to use this for a mod job. I want a dateless one next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy

93EXCivic said:


> I have the little brother of that watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the logo on the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe, nice!

IT looks like some religious-esque building, and the wording says "Russia" in Cyrillic if I'm not mistaken. (Used Google translate, hehe).


----------



## Le Chiffre

Bought this one today from Zenitar, a birthday present to my brother.

Can anyone translate the watch back? Thanks!


----------



## valter-g

Up: Vodonepronicaemyje = will not let the water to leak in (a rough translation); less than "water resistant", i.e. it will stand some splashes, but not swimming/diving.
Down: Rossija (it doesn't need translation, I hope ;-)


----------



## valter-g

Yesterday another komandir arrived, this time zakaz:




















And here, my small but growing family of vostoks - any comments appreciated (especially about condition, originality etc.)!







sorry for bad picture, the light is down already and taking pics of these shiny objects is a real pain in the xxxx for me.


----------



## Le Chiffre

valter-g said:


> Up: Vodonepronicaemyje = will not let the water to leak in (a rough translation); less than "water resistant", i.e. it will stand some splashes, but not swimming/diving. Down: Rossija (it doesn't need translation, I hope ;-)


Thank you! The big word was the main question... ;-)


----------



## khd

Letchy said:


> Hehe, nice!
> 
> IT looks like some religious-esque building, and the wording says "Russia" in Cyrillic if I'm not mistaken. (Used Google translate, hehe).


I think the building looks a bit like the Dormition Cathedral near the Kremlin in Moscow - Dormition Cathedral, Moscow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## c0sin

Le Chiffre said:


> Thank you! The big word was the main question... ;-)


Literally "Vodonepronicaemyje" means " impenetrable to water"


----------



## 120

Just picked this up from the post office, got here MUCH quicker than I expected. I'm liking it!

In the truck after hastily opening the package:









On the wrist with an inexpensive "test" strap:









Outside in the California sun:









Have another on the way, these are really neat!


----------



## Ejekutor

Letchy said:


> Courtesy of Amil and Marina - my first Komandirskie.
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot:
> 
> 
> The watch came in much better condition than could be depicted in the images. Thanks!
> 
> Also, I have another (a ZAKAZ) on the way which should be arriving soon :-!


Beautiful Komandirskie comrade. It arrived fastest! Congratulations for your 1st Komandirskie, I can assure you it will be the first of many. Enjoy!


----------



## jmreynolds

My daily wear Komandirskie.


----------



## jurgensonovic

Komandirski on my DIY strap


----------



## Karsten

My first was the star shaped, with crown at 13:30 Komandirskie 531124 with a Mig-29 on the dial.
On Meranom's hompage the dial looks dark blue, but in fact it is dark green.
It is on a Vostok 18 mm mesh bracelet.

The next was the Komandirskie 811066 with Su-27s from The Russian Knights (Russian: Русские Витязи, Russkiye Vityazi) Kubinka Air Base on the dial.
It is on a "notched" 20 mm Genoa red colour contrast leather strap. The red matches the dial perfectly, and i am MAN enough to wear it colourwise ;-)









The picture was taken on one of the first spring days in Denmark, and the 1/72 scale model in the background is a Mig-29


----------



## pacorolex

Tovarisch said:


> View attachment 1422675
> 
> 
> View attachment 1422676
> 
> 
> View attachment 1422677
> 
> 
> View attachment 1422680
> 
> 
> View attachment 1422743


 Be careful not to magnetize your watch near the computer and speakers you are using for background of the pics

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## theinterchange

New vintage arrival. Unfortunately, when I took it out of the box and turned the watch over, the crystal popped right out! I don't think it's a case of the seller not disclosing the fact, it seems to have loosened in transit because it didn't immediately fall when I turned it over. 







Am I correct in assuming that I can just glue it back in with epoxy? (if so, what brand/type would you suggest?) The crystal has a pretty deep scratch in it and is the only flaw I can see cosmetically! I might just buy a new one... but should I keep it "original"?! Decisions!

Randy

P.S I also had a NEW Komandirskie arrive yesterday, but my camera died just after I snapped the above photo, so no pics at the moment.


----------



## starman69




----------



## Letchy

Received my second Komandirskie from Amil/Marina today!

A lovely ZAKAZ:


















My two Komandirskies together:









Also, it came with a strap (which was not indicated by the auction!), which is very nice. The one in the photo is the one which came with it... It has some cyrillic on the back, but is faded and hard to read. Could anyone tell me what it could be? (I don't think it is a Boctok strap?)


----------



## sq100

Letchy said:


> Received my second Komandirskie from Amil/Marina today!
> 
> A lovely ZAKAZ:
> 
> Also, it came with a strap (which was not indicated by the auction!), which is very nice. The one in the photo is the one which came with it... It has some cyrillic on the back, but is faded and hard to read. Could anyone tell me what it could be? (I don't think it is a Boctok strap?)


Love that black zakaz model, yours has a small problem though, the tail is missing from the seconds hand.


----------



## Letchy

sq100 said:


> Love that black zakaz model, yours has a small problem though, the tail is missing from the seconds hand.


On close inspection, there is no break point indicating there ever was a tail... Possibly a different kind of model maybe?


----------



## yev

Letchy said:


> Also, it came with a strap (which was not indicated by the auction!), which is very nice. The one in the photo is the one which came with it... It has some cyrillic on the back, but is faded and hard to read. Could anyone tell me what it could be? (I don't think it is a Boctok strap?)


Top: Made in USSR
Bottom: Waterproof


----------



## Letchy

yev said:


> Top: Made in USSR
> Bottom: Waterproof


I already knew this 

I meant the strap... I've seen them around but haven't seen what the wording on the back could mean. Geniune leather in Cyrillic maybe?


----------



## sq100

Letchy said:


> On close inspection, there is no break point indicating there ever was a tail... Possibly a different kind of model maybe?


I doubt that, the same type of hand was used on most komandirskies and amphibians. Maybe yours was modified because it was damaged.


----------



## Letchy

sq100 said:


> I doubt that, the same type of hand was used on most komandirskies and amphibians. Maybe yours was modified because it was damaged.


Ah. 
Not too big a deal though, at least to me. I still love it! It's also considerably bigger than my first - which I found mildly surprising.

(Though, it was probably pretty obvious it wasn't going to be the same size).

Edit: Would you have any idea about the strap? I managed to work out that the side with the buckle has "ВОЛЯ" printed on the underside - which to my knowledge (Google translate) means "Will"...?


----------



## khd

I just recieved my first Komandirskie in the post, so it's great to finally be able to post on this thread after enviously reading Letchy's posts! We bought about the same time but I had to wait much longer... as John Cleese said recently, "the only problem with Australia is that there are planets that are closer!" :-d

Anyways, this is actually my first Russian watch, and I couldn't be happier... I got it for an absolute song and the condition was much better than I expected, especially compared to the seller's pictures which showed every little blemish in high resolution to ensure buyers were well informed before bidding (by the way I highly recommend Amil, he was a pleasure to deal with).

It's kind of hard to see in photos, but the dial has a really nice and very subtle two-tone brown effect, where the outer circle is matt and the inner portion is glossy. I've got a tan leather band in the post, but it also came with a pretty nice black leather band as well which was a nice surprise as it wasnt listed in the ad.

I've also found that it is much slimmer and smaller compared to the watch I generally wear on a daily basis (Seiko SKX007), so it fits really nicely under a shirt cuff which is great for the office.

I've even been impressed by the accuracy - it is keeping within 20sec of my Seiko each day which is as much as I really need, plus I forgot to wind it one morning but it kept going for well over 48 hours. The only problem is that there is no way I will be able to stop at one... it was just too good value!


----------



## GuessWho

First dirskie I have bought in a looong time, features a Kashin-class destroyer on the dial


----------



## 120

120 said:


> Just picked this up from the post office, got here MUCH quicker than I expected. I'm liking it!
> 
> In the truck after hastily opening the package:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the wrist with an inexpensive "test" strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside in the California sun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have another on the way, these are really neat!


Here's the new arrival:









Another post office parking lot pic...









NATO strap hasn't shown up yet but I had this.

And on the very same day this NATO arrived from Crown and Buckle for the first one.










Thanks ASAP 31!


----------



## ILW

Took Junior for a morning cup of coffee:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

Here's a pic of a new arrival, my first Soviet Dirskie:







Not bad condition, has two scuffs on the crystal I should be able to buff out. I'm not complaining for $30!


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

Received my Komandirskie this morning enjoyed the lunch together. Replaced the strap once I got it. Definitely exceeded the expectations.


----------



## pacorolex

Zenitar has brand new dirskies starting from $36 + shipping

Enviado desde mi GT-S6810L mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Letchy

I received a very, very nice NOS Tankist from Fred today:
(Click this text to go to an imgur album of it with papers + box)


----------



## Antonio Cicchella

Hi, what can be the price for this ?


----------



## Antonio Cicchella

Antonio Cicchella said:


> Hi, what can be the price for this ?


 I want to sell them...


----------



## Backstreet

Wrong section. This is a discussion forum, you must post your ads in the Sales Corner.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Oooooh, brassy!










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuron22

Hello. I am kinda new here and thought this would be a good thread to start in. I accidentally discovered this site/forum a few weeks ago and have been amazed by the number of watches, history and knowledge here. I have two Komandirskie watches that were given to me 20+ years ago; as birthday presents. I was born in Russia, but raised in the USA...and received such gifts whenever family/friends came over to visit. Both of these watches have survived a tremendous amount of abuse (got them when I was 12 years old)...and have been on my wrist in middle school, high school, college and graduate school. I proudly wear them to work and an now beginning to learn about proper care and maintenance.
*
Vostok Komandirskie Paratrooper *








*Vostok Komandirskie Coat of Arms & Flag*


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

Just a quick Instagram shoot. I gotta be honest with you, I hated the strap. This piece of leather on the lugs is loosely tied to the strap and watch will never stand firm on it. I think I need to get another cuff leather strap. Any recommendations for someone who's got very slim wrists?


----------



## khd

Neuron22 said:


> Hello. I am kinda new here and thought this would be a good thread to start in. I accidentally discovered this site/forum a few weeks ago and have been amazed by the number of watches, history and knowledge here. I have two Komandirskie watches that were given to me 20+ years ago; as birthday presents. I was born in Russia, but raised in the USA...and received such gifts whenever family/friends came over to visit. Both of these watches have survived a tremendous amount of abuse (got them when I was 12 years old)...and have been on my wrist in middle school, high school, college and graduate school. I proudly wear them to work and an now beginning to learn about proper care and maintenance.
> *
> Vostok Komandirskie Paratrooper *
> View attachment 1459097
> 
> 
> *Vostok Komandirskie Coat of Arms & Flag*
> View attachment 1459098


Very nice - I love the Paratrooper with the brown strap, that's a great looking combination! I ordered a similar strap for my "Zakaz" Komandirskie (dark brown dial) over a month ago but it hasn't arrived yet :-(


----------



## Neuron22

khd said:


> Very nice - I love the Paratrooper with the brown strap, that's a great looking combination! I ordered a similar strap for my "Zakaz" Komandirskie (dark brown dial) over a month ago but it hasn't arrived yet :-(


Thanks mate ;-) I used to have it on a NATO strap when I wore it as a daily watch. Since this paratrooper is literally the first watched I owned (as a gift at age 12)...I want to spare it from daily abuse...and thus it is now more of a dress watch. To me, that natural brown strap classes it up and also plays of the dial colors. I was lucky to find the trap in a local watch shop.


----------



## khd

Neuron22 said:


> Thanks mate ;-) I used to have it on a NATO strap when I wore it as a daily watch. Since this paratrooper is literally the first watched I owned (as a gift at age 12)...I want to spare it from daily abuse...and thus it is now more of a dress watch. To me, that natural brown strap classes it up and also plays of the dial colors. I was lucky to find the trap in a local watch shop.


I wear my Komandirskie as a dress watch as well... Because they have a really slim handwound movement they fit under a cuff much better than my dive watches


----------



## S.H.

Waited a long time to find one with a good dial... just snagged this one in Germany:









Looks good on pictures, just some rub marks from a previous strap on the back (I can live with it)


----------



## weodmonath

Ummm... I think I may have a problem. I know - I need another watch box....


----------



## sq100

S.H. said:


> Waited a long time to find one with a good dial... just snagged this one in Germany:
> 
> View attachment 1463876
> 
> 
> Looks good on pictures, just some rub marks from a previous strap on the back (I can live with it)


Yes that's an excellent looker. I was watching that myself too, but I'm not able to tell originals from franken with this model, so I let it pass. Wear it in good health :-!


----------



## S.H.

Thanks! I'd say dial/hands/case are original. Crown, not sure.


----------



## amil

special


----------



## 120

Hamburgdirskie

Lame joke, I know...


----------



## khd

Clockwork robot wearing my Komandirskie.









Given that solar flares and EMP strikes are only going to get more common (thereby making quartz watches and other electronic devices unreliable), I imagine that this is basically what the future will look like.


----------



## podunkeric

This just hit my mailbox 20 minutes ago! Thrilled with the watch...meh on the strap, although the deployant is cool. May try to find a black one with some orange or red stitching for a sportier look. Pics of the new arrival...


----------



## S.H.

I received my komandirskie, the German seller was very quick to ship it :









It does hack, even if the back is marked "2214". I wonder if something was swapped, of perhaps it is a transition model, a "factory mismatch". Anyway, I'm very happy to have found it |>


----------



## JPH

podunkeric said:


> This just hit my mailbox 20 minutes ago! Thrilled with the watch...meh on the strap, although the deployant is cool. May try to find a black one with some orange or red stitching for a sportier look. Pics of the new arrival...
> View attachment 1467865
> 
> View attachment 1467864
> 
> View attachment 1467866


Now that's one gool looking dirskie! Dial looks like it might be luminous? Could you care to enlighten me which model is this?


----------



## khd

A new brown leather strap just arrived for my Komandirskie... It was only a cheapie from Sectime but hopefully it matches the brown tones of the dial a little better than the black strap.

I seriously contemplated buying a beautiful vintage buffalo leather strap from Crown and Buckle that would have matched it perfectly, but I just couldn't justify a strap that cost more than the watch! I'm interested to hear from you guys though - do any of you have your Komandirskie on a more expensive strap?


----------



## 120

podunkeric said:


> This just hit my mailbox 20 minutes ago! Thrilled with the watch...meh on the strap, although the deployant is cool. May try to find a black one with some orange or red stitching for a sportier look. Pics of the new arrival..


Very nice! I like that bezel, too - I haven't really looked at the new Komandirskies but have been thinking about stripping the paint off the similar Amphibian bezel to tone it down a bit but wasn't sure how it would look. Now I know, thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## 120

JPH,

Just did a search on it to find the bezel so I'll chime in for podunkeric (don't mean to butt in) but i found it in zenitar's store as a 4003.

Russian VOSTOK Auto New KOMANDIRSKIE Watch 40003 | eBay


----------



## 120

khd said:


> A new brown leather strap just arrived for my Komandirskie... It was only a cheapie from Sectime but hopefully it matches the brown tones of the dial a little better than the black strap.
> 
> I seriously contemplated buying a beautiful vintage buffalo leather strap from Crown and Buckle that would have matched it perfectly, but I just couldn't justify a strap that cost more than the watch! I'm interested to hear from you guys though - do any of you have your Komandirskie on a more expensive strap?


As I recall, this strap was about $10.00 more than the watch. Took me awhile to convince myself to do it though...


----------



## Fox Covert

Spot my error with date


----------



## podunkeric

120 said:


> Very nice! I like that bezel, too - I haven't really looked at the new Komandirskies but have been thinking about stripping the paint off the similar Amphibian bezel to tone it down a bit but wasn't sure how it would look. Now I know, thanks for posting the pics!
> 
> View attachment 1471351


Yup! That's the one. Full lume on the whole dial, which is what sold me on it in the first place. *RUSSIAN VOSTOK AUTO NEW KOMANDIRSKIE WATCH #40003

*


----------



## JPH

120 said:


> JPH,
> 
> Just did a search on it to find the bezel so I'll chime in for podunkeric (don't mean to butt in) but i found it in zenitar's store as a 4003.
> 
> Russian VOSTOK Auto New KOMANDIRSKIE Watch 40003 | eBay


Thanks 120 and podunkeric! This one will be definetly on my radar especially for the lume dial. Just got an amphibia on coming in mail, so too bad I didn't know this one existed while I was placing the order..


----------



## khd

120 said:


> As I recall, this strap was about $10.00 more than the watch. Took me awhile to convince myself to do it though...


That looks really cool... I think you've convinced me not to be too stingy when buying a new strap for my Komandirskie! I mean, if you add together the cost of the watch itself, shipping from Russia or Ukraine and a nice quality strap, a vintage Vostok is still a really good value proposition compared to a lot of other watches out there :-!


----------



## Geoff Adams

120 said:


> As I recall, this strap was about $10.00 more than the watch. Took me awhile to convince myself to do it though...


I love this post - I thought it was just me who struggled with these issues, with similar outcomes!!!


----------



## Airfixer

My Vostok.








Love the look of this & it's not bad at keeping the time too.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## starman69




----------



## BizzyC

Love the black bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins.




----------



## heimdalg

My zakaz.


----------



## REDSWAN13

Old photo...










Komandirskie Banners.


----------



## Dront

Rare blue and chrome Komandirskie 2234. As blue ChChZ paint was very unstable , only a few is in good condition now-days.


----------



## Airfixer

Arrived yesterday - my new Komandirskie.

EM Military Watches Collection reviews here
"The bedside drawer never used to tick that loudly"


----------



## BizzyC

Newest member of the family.

You guys think the dial color is original or faded? It's a lovely gold/silver.


----------



## Arizone

BizzyC said:


> Newest member of the family.
> 
> You guys think the dial color is original or faded? It's a lovely gold/silver.


Like the paratroopers that are often faded it probably had a similar effect on yours over the years. It looks good though.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## podunkeric

Just put on some new shoes. LOVE this canvas strap from Crown n Buckle. Super comfortable.














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marko14




----------



## S.H.

I cannot resist them, I just won this one :









Not dirt cheap anymore, but still underrated IMHO.


----------



## armian

Hi!,
It's not the first in my collection but after few Years it's certainly nice to have one.. 



















and some radioactive


----------



## sq100

armian said:


> Hi!,
> It's not the first in my collection but after few Years it's certainly nice to have one..
> View attachment 1552930
> View attachment 1552931
> View attachment 1552932
> 
> and some radioactive
> View attachment 1552934


Very nice, but this is actually an amphibian ;-)


----------



## pepperami

Been neglecting this recently










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rain dog

I don't see a lot of 86 cases here, maybe due to the lack of a rotating bezel, or the limited dial designs. I like mine, though! These are the ones that got me started in Russian watches:


----------



## Astute-C

Newly acquired 'Peace March'.


----------



## mxm

Can somebody please identify this watch's model?









I know it's the 020 case, so it has to be 020xxx.
Does anybody know the ID number for the dial?


----------



## Arizone

mxm said:


> Can somebody please identify this watch's model?
> 
> I know it's the 020 case, so it has to be 020xxx.
> Does anybody know the ID number for the dial?


There aren't really any identifiers for the older dials. It's a common 420 case Amphibian with a Komandirskie branded dial. There are several designs of watches produced like this. You just have to stalk Ebay and elsewhere until you find one, but it's fairly common.


----------



## mxm

Arizone said:


> There aren't really any identifiers for the older dials. It's a common 420 case Amphibian with a Komandirskie branded dial. There are several designs of watches produced like this. You just have to stalk Ebay and elsewhere until you find one, but it's fairly common.


Thanks for your answer, but it's not a 420 case. It's thinner because inside there's a hand wound movement (2414 A).
Anyway, I'm following your advice and hope I'll get lucky...


----------



## Arizone

mxm said:


> Thanks for your answer, but it's not a 420 case. It's thinner because inside there's a hand wound movement (2414 A).
> Anyway, I'm following your advice and hope I'll get lucky...


The type of caseback and movement does not determine what type of case it is. Many Komandirskies and Amphibians can come both hand wound and automatic.


----------



## mxm

Arizone said:


> The type of caseback and movement does not determine what type of case it is. Many Komandirskies and Amphibians can come both hand wound and automatic.


Take a look at these pictures, borrowed from another post in this forum:

















The cases for the 2416 movement are thicker than the 2414 and the 2409 because they need more space for the winding rotor.
Also, the case back and the crystal of the Amphibia are thicker than the Komandirskie's to get the 20 ATM resistance mark.


----------



## IntendedEffect

mxm said:


> The cases for the 2416 movement are thicker than the 2414 and the 2409 because they need more space for the winding rotor.
> Also, the case back and the crystal of the Amphibia are thicker than the Komandirskie's to get the 20 ATM resistance mark.


That's interesting, I always assumed the thicker case back was the only difference needed to accommodate the auto.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami

Oops wrong thread 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## sebastienb

Currently wearing :


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Just received !!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timanthes




----------



## Richmondmike

I actually prefer Komandirskies to Amfibias.


----------



## S.H.

For some strange reason, the golden one has a 2234 hacking movement inside but a caseback engraved with "2214", the black one has a 2214 and a blank caseback (no movement designation). I think it was done at the factory, no sign of tampering/mismatched parts.

Also, both have still active lumed dials and hands, not bad for watches more than 30 years old. What did they use? Tritium would have been inactive by now. Some kind of luminova?


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

My new Kommandirskie 431323 on black nato after a bezel swap with my Amphibia 420.

Like it better this way ...


----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## LaMusette

Undergoing a minor cleanup ...

Zakaz Mo CCCP blue dial with red star.

Second hand is not quite right - it works for a while, but then starts to slip out of its seating, and remains stationary. Or worse - it gets loose and catches on the minute hand as seen here.

Lovely patina and cracking on the dial - I wont be changing that, but I will clean up the bits of broken lume scattered around the dial, and possibly re-lume all the 5 minute dots and hands with standard lume.

Will keep everything else as-is on this one, including the slightly battered bezel and crown .... I guess this watch has some stories to tell as it is 
















I did take the back off and lightly clean out the movement, and made a minor adjustment to the regulator arm. Placing the regulator arm dead-on to the centre, and this little watch measures +22sec/day. Pretty impressed with that performance !


----------



## marathonna

Love yours...where did you buy that one...???


----------



## chris.ph

new toy delivered today


----------



## LaMusette

@marathonna :

Hiya,

I am assuming you are talking about ASaldivar's minty example ....(and I dont know where he got his from), but for what its worth, my Zakaz Mo beater above was a lucky win at a decent price from one of the many Ukranian sellers on fleabay. Plenty more where that came from, with varying degrees of reliability.

I suspect that if you find an older beater that "works", you are getting a good reliable example, since its one of the survivors. 

I am having similar luck with old soviet cameras at the moment - the many remaining Russian cameras with serial numbers from the 50s and early 60s are a little rough around the edges cosmetically, but are extremely reliable, and produce exceptional photos after a quick and simple CLA.


----------



## soviet

A beautiful rising sun dial.


----------



## soviet

Another beautiful dial. One of my favorite Vostoks.


----------



## mp34me

I've posted this one on this thread before...


----------



## soviet

One more with an uncommon case.


----------



## marathonna

my Dirskies....

















But this one is my Fav...


----------



## Airfixer

Nice collection. Would you tell me where you got the strap on the right (light coloured with blue/red stitch)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokavan

Nice weather in Hanoi


----------



## marathonna

Airfixer said:


> Nice collection. Would you tell me where you got the strap on the right (light coloured with blue/red stitch)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## MattBrace

My Pair!! Enjoy


----------



## soviet

Two more with uncommon dials.b-)


----------



## soviet

March for peace!


----------



## marathonna

Today's Komandirski...


----------



## Asaldivar




----------



## timelord99




----------



## timanthes




----------



## Boxer




----------



## starman69




----------



## kre8tive




----------



## AndriyS

Deleted by moderator. please follow our rules & guidelines.


----------



## Mr. Perry

My 2nd Vostok, found on eBay a few days ago:









Is it a legit Komandirskie?
Anyway, I like it a lot, so much that I was almost tempted to go for a Tank too.
I will replace the strap with one of a better quality. I was thinking about a SS bracelet (as usual) but when I got the watch in my hands I realized it looks pretty cool with a strap so I changed my mind, it will be a black NATO (my first ever).
Btw, what movement is it? I can't figure how to change the date.


----------



## heimdalg

My zakaz. A very nice watch.


----------



## Ham2

First generation, Заказ


----------



## sebastienb

My 3 komandirskies


----------



## Ham2

Ham2 said:


> First generation, Заказ


And it's sibling


----------



## quercusile

Mine, not too seen










Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lothianjavert

Love seeing all these! I keep trying to pick a favorite, but I can't. I understand why so many have multiples.


----------



## starman69




----------



## jose-CostaRica

new arrival! NOS 92' Tank!

Vostok Komandirskie Tank by josmo506, on Flickr
Vostok Komandirskie Tank by josmo506, on Flickr
Vostok Komandirskie Tank by josmo506, on Flickr
Vostok Komandirskie Tank by josmo506, on Flickr
Vostok Komandirskie Tank by josmo506, on Flickr
Vostok Komandirskie Tank by josmo506, on Flickr
Vostok Komandirskie Tank by josmo506, on Flickr
Vostok Komandirskie Tank by josmo506, on Flickr

my green Tank got a friend!

vostok komandirskie tank by josmo506, on Flickr


----------



## sebastienb

Here is my Komandirskie. I think I finaly found the right strap color for this dial


----------



## ED209

I have no idea what this is, not seen one like it, but it does (barely) say Komandirskie on the dial . The back is engraved "1918 1968" but I doubt it dates back to 1968. It has a 2214 movement in it. I will have a go at re-luming the hands, I have to take them off anyway because it changes date at 8:45, other than that, it is working fine


----------



## pepperami

Quite pleased with this 'lume in the light' shot 










Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Culturby

heimdalg said:


> My zakaz. A very nice watch.


Can someone please tell me what the band/strap width is on this watch?

Bjoern


----------



## Culturby

And with the photo... (Borrowed from heimdalg )

Can someone please tell me what the band/strap width is on this watch?

Bjoern


----------



## mxm

Culturby said:


> And with the photo... (Borrowed from heimdalg )
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the band/strap width is on this watch?
> 
> Bjoern


All Komandirskies are supposed to have 18mm straps/bracelets.


----------



## heimdalg

18 mm indeed


----------



## stylish.accountant

mxm said:


> All Komandirskies are supposed to have 18mm straps/bracelets.


Except for the 86 case.


----------



## crc32

I know the green/blue 3AKA3 has the wrong bezel, but I did not manage to find a reasonable priced replacement so far....


----------



## emoscambio




----------



## Scarface3133

Star shaped 'Dirskie

















Current version 2414 A









Komandirskie 2414 A Manual wind - my blog entry on it


----------



## DChamp

Here's my brand new one, from Zenitar!


----------



## heimdalg

Komandirskie K-34


----------



## BizzyC

Really like this dial. No fancy graphics with a lovely grayish bronze color.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

christian said:


> ....


May I ask you about that leather strap???

using Tapatalk!


----------



## fhp

Hi comrades,

Here's the Komandirskie I wear today !

Not NOS but in perfect condition...


----------



## Scuderia Rosso

Just got my first Vostok, Komandirskie with 2146 b


----------



## Space Noodle

My 3AKA3 Komandirskie I wore today.


----------



## starman69




----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## stylish.accountant

Anyone got a wrist shot of the 35 series? Saw these at meranom website, and currently considering whether it is too "modern" for me.

http://www.meranom.com/komandirskie-classic/35/


----------



## Arizone

stylish.accountant said:


> Anyone got a wrist shot of the 35 series? Saw these at meranom website, and currently considering whether it is too "modern" for me.
> 
> http://www.meranom.com/komandirskie-classic/35/


----------



## mxm

stylish.accountant said:


> Except for the 86 case.


Well, according to Meranom, they also use the 18mm strap.

Komandirskie 869917 Meranom.com


----------



## stylish.accountant

mxm said:


> Well, according to Meranom, the also use the 18mm strap.
> 
> Komandirskie 869917 Meranom.com


I also thought the same until mine arrived.


----------



## frantsous

The green dial is my favorite!

Unfortunately, less choices with green that with black or white


----------



## mxm

stylish.accountant said:


> I also thought the same until mine arrived.


So they're selling 18mm straps for 20mm cases?
And by your picture it seems like even a 22mm one would fit.


----------



## IntendedEffect

frantsous said:


> The green dial is my favorite!
> 
> Unfortunately, less choices with green that with black or white
> 
> View attachment 2296514


Wow, I must have missed this, but it's very exciting to see new 24hr Russian mechanicals being made again! 42mm is a little too big for my taste (and small wrist), but I'm sure that size would put the Kommandirskie on a lot more people's radar. Very cool.


----------



## stylish.accountant

mxm said:


> So they're selling 18mm straps for 20mm cases?
> And by your picture it seems like even a 22mm one would fit.


Yup. And I learned it the hard way (ordered 18mm mesh along with the watch).


----------



## smuggled_sheep

How are the lume on these new Komandirskies? Are the numbers lumed or same as regular Amphibia classic that only has lume dots? I'm looking at the 24 hour dial models, looks interesting... :think:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mxm

stylish.accountant said:


> Yup. And I learned it the hard way (ordered 18mm mesh along with the watch).


Oh, I know the feeling.
Hope you could return it.


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## Ian Monroe

Here is my latest one straight from Zenitar b-)


----------



## fofofomin

Love the old school strap!


----------



## mugwump867

Here's my first Komandirskie that just arrived. So far I'm really liking it as it wears bigger than the size would indicate due to the bezel. Still haven't settled on a strap for it but I'm currently trying a blue kevlar-style nylon band.


----------



## rocketman 333

Two of my favorite komanders: Black dial domestic has such a sweet wind and bezel. Loses <30 secs daily. The silver dial is an Ministry model, love the very plain unadorned dial, no fancy stuff but a very reliable watch that oozes history.


----------



## Ham2




----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Does anybody know if this case style can still be bought new (and where)

Thanks for your help, would really like to find one with similar case



jurgensonovic;1105
1593 said:


>


----------



## Arizone

Clockworkblueorange said:


> Does anybody know if this case style can still be bought new (and where)
> 
> Thanks for your help, would reply like to find one with similar case


I don't believe so, although the Komandirskie K-34's are similar in shape only slightly larger. You'd have to purchase a vintage one for that exact case although it should be swappable with any other parts if there is something particular you have in mind.


----------



## nitroproof

My Komandirskie Automatic:


----------



## Culturby

Love this dial!


----------



## slowprop

I have just received my first Russian watch in the post earlier today. I am really pleased with it and am finding them very interesting. I've got another Komandirskie on order. I can't fault the quality - Even the leather strap it came with is better than I had been lead to believe from what I'd read. It's just as well these are not too expensive I am finding them quite addictive already.


----------



## kev80e

I have 2. Sure more will follow.


----------



## Lill-Erik

My first Komandirskie. Put it on a steel bracelet since i dont like leather band, even though it was the best leather band i have tryed.


----------



## vejarmr2

Some of mine:


----------



## stylish.accountant

Lill-Erik said:


> My first Komandirskie. Put it on a steel bracelet since i dont like leather band, even though it was the best leather band i have tryed.
> 
> View attachment 2598266


Looks good. What steel bracelet are you using? The end links seems to match perfectly.


----------



## vejarmr2

vejarmr2 said:


> Some of mine:


Thaats 4 3aka3's..a plastic case ....


----------



## claradead

Am I one of the first lucky assholes to get this from Meranom
Better pics after I resize the bracelet!


----------



## dutchassasin

Vejarmr2 really like those paracord straps, ive been thinking of making a couple myself. Do they wear nice and comfy?


----------



## Lill-Erik

stylish.accountant said:


> Looks good. What steel bracelet are you using? The end links seems to match perfectly.


It is just a band i bought on ebay that i thought would fit, and boy does it fit!  It is perfect. Got if from a seller called Bandfever, realy nice guy can recommend buying from him.


----------



## fofofomin

claradead said:


> Am I one of the first lucky assholes to get this from Meranom
> Better pics after I resize the bracelet!
> View attachment 2615178
> 
> View attachment 2615194


Haven't really Considered the new komandirskie over the classic design, now I am


----------



## sebastienb

Easily customized Komandirskie : I changed the bezel and added a Perlon NATO :


----------



## slowprop

sebastienb said:


> Easily customized Komandirskie : I changed the bezel and added a Perlon NATO :


Nice !


----------



## sebastienb

And a space Komandirskie :


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Here is mine (43) on Black Nato with "dotted" bezel


----------



## slowprop

This one just arrived today. Pleased with it.


----------



## TysonJones

Wearing my fathers hand me down CCCP Tank Commander today for my bday.


----------



## marathonna

Just for today..


----------



## C-Gee




----------



## AUSL




----------



## starman69




----------



## tincob

C-Gee said:


> View attachment 2797554


Is that a Murphy bezel?


----------



## C-Gee

tincob said:


> Is that a Murphy bezel?


It is! K35 is an Amphibian 100 with brushed case.


----------



## Culturby

I modified a 22 mm rubber strap, to fit my "Tank Commander"... I think it suits the watch well.

Bjoern


----------



## DMCBanshee

*"Siberian" weather this morning -28C, I wear my old Komandirskie **Tank

*


----------



## vejarmr2

Culturby:

That strap looks like it was made for it!!


----------



## Arizone

C-Gee said:


> It is! K35 is an Amphibian 100 with brushed case.


I didn't notice it was an Amphibian case. I'm wondering about the water resistance rating being lower. Is the crystal not the same as Amphibians? Does it have a retention ring?
Last, where did you get the bezel insert? It looks very nice.


----------



## C-Gee

Arizone said:


> I didn't notice it was an Amphibian case. I'm wondering about the water resistance rating being lower. Is the crystal not the same as Amphibians? Does it have a retention ring?
> Last, where did you get the bezel insert? It looks very nice.


I only noticed when I started taking it apart&#8230; and it has all the same features as an Amphibian.

Brushed finish, new bezel type and Komandirskie caseback are the only differences&#8230; I'm guessing that the dials for the K's are all printed with 100m?

Yobokies sells these inserts. I prefer his inserts to any other out there, they are thicker and of better quality. The numbers are carved deeply and you can choose to repaint them easily with a different color.


----------



## mxm

Arizone said:


> I didn't notice it was an Amphibian case. I'm wondering about the water resistance rating being lower. Is the crystal not the same as Amphibians? Does it have a retention ring?
> Last, where did you get the bezel insert? It looks very nice.


Komandirskies and Amphibias have some differences: Komandirskie cases are thinner (if I remember correctly), they only have one indentation to hold the (only) tab of the case back in place (while screwing the ring) between the lugs at 12 o'clock (Amphibias have two, one at 12 and one at 6) and the case back of the Komandirskie has only one circular rail to press the rubber ring instead of the two present on the Amphibia case back. Hence the higher WR rating of the Amphibia.
The plexiglass on both is the same, as far as I know.


----------



## vejarmr2

AUSL said:


>


Shiny!!!


----------



## slowprop




----------



## heimdalg

Komandirskie 2234.


----------



## fofofomin

Keeping it vintage today.


----------



## Torbjorn

Clean bezel, mesh. Turned out quite nice,didn't it?
Torbjorn


----------



## nachodaddy




----------



## C-Gee

mxm said:


> Komandirskies and Amphibias have some differences: Komandirskie cases are thinner (if I remember correctly), they only have one indentation to hold the (only) tab of the case back in place (while screwing the ring) between the lugs at 12 o'clock (Amphibias have two, one at 12 and one at 6) and the case back of the Komandirskie has only one circular rail to press the rubber ring instead of the two present on the Amphibia case back. Hence the higher WR rating of the Amphibia.
> The plexiglass on both is the same, as far as I know.


I guess some people need to have things shoved in their face to believe them...


----------



## Arizone

Yeah really, if they're so similar why is one rated less? Same case, same caseback, same crown, and same crystal too?

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

This is my third Komandirskie, finally had a chance to find a tank commander one !

















Not easy to get a decent lume shot with the dirskies....









Might try it on Perlon very soon


----------



## kev80e

Torbjorn said:


> View attachment 2874929
> View attachment 2874937
> 
> Clean bezel, mesh. Turned out quite nice,didn't it?
> Torbjorn


Like it a lot, mine says Hi.


----------



## mxm

C-Gee said:


> I guess some people need to have things shoved in their face to believe them...
> 
> View attachment 2875345
> View attachment 2875353
> View attachment 2875361


Yes, well, I was talking about the original Komandirskies, not the new ones, which are pretty much Amphibia cases with new bezels. The Komandirskie you show has obviously a brushed 100 Amphibia case, not a Komandirskie case. I'll still need to see one opened and confirm the case back is the same as an Amphibia, or the one with only one rail. I'd like to have that shoved in my face, for confirmation.


----------



## vejarmr2

Clockworkblueorange said:


> This is my third Komandirskie, finally had a chance to find a tank commander one !
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2931338&d=1423688191"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2931346&d=1423688224"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Not easy to get a decent lume shot with the dirskies....
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2931426&d=1423688345"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Might try it on Perlon very soon


Looks great on that nato...i havent worn mine in soo long, after seeing this pic I might need to dust it off


----------



## sebastienb

What is this komandirskie with triangle indexes at 3, 6, 9 and 12 ? A special edition, a mod ? Love the dial and the bezel 



C-Gee said:


> I guess some people need to have things shoved in their face to believe them...
> 
> View attachment 2875353


----------



## Culturby

This belongs here as well...


----------



## Pym




----------



## C-Gee

sebastienb said:


> What is this komandirskie with triangle indexes at 3, 6, 9 and 12 ? A special edition, a mod ? Love the dial and the bezel


Thanks.

Just an Amphibian 100 Mod to serve as comparison to the K35. Dial & movement from a Limited Edition 420 and the Insert from Yobokies.


----------



## elsoldemayo

My 'new' old Komanderskie.


----------



## geezerbutler




----------



## Ham2




----------



## Clockworkblueorange

New shoe for the dirskie: swedish army leather nato...


----------



## tylehman

got this today along with another that i was actually bidding on, it has just a few scratches, but overall looks good. 







i never had the yuri gagarin strap before, but see i it all the time. i didn't think i would like it, but with the white dial on the watch and the chrome rivets on the strap... i kind of like it.


----------



## vejarmr2

tylehman said:


> got this today along with another that i was actually bidding on, it has just a few scratches, but overall looks good.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3025578&d=1424401982"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> i never had the yuri gagarin strap before, but see i it all the time. i didn't think i would like it, but with the white dial on the watch and the chrome rivets on the strap... i kind of like it.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3025562&d=1424401963"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Very nice!! Ebay was flooded withose straps years ago


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## joshu

very nice. Like the gear bezel more than the ash tray style. Did it come on the watch?


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

joshu said:


> very nice. Like the gear bezel more than the ash tray style. Did it come on the watch?


No , I bought it with the watch as an extra item .


----------



## Arizone

Got a good deal on these interesting brothers. They're both automatic with matching unusual English casebacks. The left one seems newer with the dial and hands, and the back and rotor are highly polished compared to the usual milled steel look of the other. Sadly, the left one needs a replacement rotor (it's loose regardless of tightening), and the right one's movement beats weakly then stops. If anyone would have a better use for them PM me.


----------



## Vodalex




----------



## sebastienb

Gorgeous !


----------



## 51m0nn

This is probably a silly question but I found this Vostok komandirskie on ebay for a total of $36. It is brand new and I just want to know if it is a genuine Vostok and not some knockoff, because for the price and the look of the watch it almost seems too good to be true!




























There is 2 hours 50 minutes left so I want to act quickly!


----------



## joshu

i purchase a similar one recently. I would say it is totaly legitimate especialy if bought from the legitimate sellers mentioned here often, ie zenitar, meranom several others. You will like it.


----------



## Marx78

Hi first time post. This is one I bought a few months ago. Very accurate and my daily wearer.


----------



## Torbjorn

My first Komandirskie automatic. A bit more sleek than it's amphibian sibling. I like it s lot. 
Torb


----------



## claradead

The best travelling companion.


----------



## Malakim

This one landed today.


----------



## SnookDawgg

I picked this up in Moscow in 2006 and finally replaced the cheap black leather band with a DeLuca 2-piece NATO. I really wanted the tanker watch (being a former U.S. Army myself) but the gold seemed so garish in the shop next to the silver airborne that I couldn't handle it.


----------



## RufusG

On a hike this morning, "killer whale" automatic:


----------



## Galeocerdoshark




----------



## peter-g

Used incoming. My first Komandirskie in ok condition.


----------



## psco78

Galeocerdoshark said:


>


The strap combines nicely with the watch, from where did you get it?
Coincidentally I'm wearing mine today, but on a black/white stitched strap; our youngest son seems to have taken a liking to it ;-). (My apologies for the pic quality; low lighting conditions & cell phone pic).
May I ask what part of Belgium you're from? Don't see too many of us around here.
Cheers, Peter.


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

Done some gardening at my grandma's place with the 'dirskie on my wrist. 


@ my fellow countryman: the strap came from eBay, the seller is named islander-us, and it was an 'americano' style 18mm strap from his offerings. Just received another (broader) one for my Orient mako from the same seller. I'm very pleased with it. And of course you may ask, I live in the southern part of Antwerp province.


----------



## fofofomin

Vintage Dirskie sub on my new gold bracelet, loving the look more than ever!


----------



## psco78

Galeocerdoshark said:


> Done some gardening at my grandma's place with the 'dirskie on my wrist.
> @ my fellow countryman: the strap came from eBay, the seller is named islander-us, and it was an 'americano' style 18mm strap from his offerings. Just received another (broader) one for my Orient mako from the same seller. I'm very pleased with it. And of course you may ask, I live in the southern part of Antwerp province.


Thanks, I just had a look at his listing and I think I've found some interesting ones. Vree wijs ;-).
About time I did some gardening at my place too, with all this fine weather lately you can literally watch the grass (and weeds) grow.


----------



## watchik

here is a newer model


----------



## peter-g

Received today.


----------



## irishj

Just got this one in the mail yesterday!
I'll be putting a black NATO strap on it today.


----------



## rain dog

This one came to me a couple of days ago. I really thought my Vostok collection was complete, but then I realized that by adding another inexpensive watch ($55.90!), I lowered the average cost of my watches, which somehow makes this obsession easier to justify to myself. I really couldn't afford not to buy it! Hanging around this forum helps too--as obsessed as I am, there are plenty here who have it worse. Or better, depending on point of view.

I very much like the watch, but I'm unsure about the bezel.









Now, of course, I have my eye on yet another Vostok. If this watch ever becomes available with an olive green dial and a date window, I'll have my eye on two more. Does it ever stop?


----------



## lightly

rain dog said:


> I really thought my Vostok collection was complete, but then I realized that by adding another inexpensive watch ($55.90!), I lowered the average cost of my watches, which somehow makes this obsession easier to justify to myself


Haha! That's just brillant logic. Buy another watch to ease down on the obsession. Love it!


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

A whole week since a Komandirskie post?

Here's an older one. The seller seems to have brushed/sanded the case, maybe repainted some stuff here and there. I also suspect that the crown isn't original to the piece AND the bezel is véry loose. But it ticks...


----------



## CHRIS-F

I'm new'ish to the forum but have taken a liking to these Russian watches, I have enjoyed looking through some of your pics, one of my favourits is the blue dial with a parachute on and it says B II B. I was given my watch by a friend who has now sadly passed away, thinking back I was about 18/20 so it would have been around 1992/1994 the watch was probably only abut 2/4 years old then, I used it at work for many years and it got battered but it still worked fine apart from being covered in paint and a broken crystal, after Ron passed away I kept it in a drawer safely for years, I recently found the forum and Matt one of the members kindly pressed a new crystal in for me after a little cleaning it's looking good as new just needs a service now here is my before and after pics.

Chris.


----------



## Lokifish

Comrade "Desk Diver" (WIP) berating the new guy (arrived about 5 minutes ago) about the importance of correct time. (I think somebody is jealous.)


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

Been practicing some skills...


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

Just one more, since I'm at it... 



Edit: seems like the picture was removed since there was a simple Opinel pocket knife, used since the 1800s was somewhere in the picture...
Yet my previous post was not removed. Strange, weird, a bit awkward too. It's a mere peasant pocket knife, not a tacticool whateveritis. I wouldn't wanna post that either. My previous picture contained a knife, which was used for "bushcrafting", skillbuilding as portrayed in the picture. Maybe the knife in this pic doesn't have an obvious use, yet it was used 10 seconds before taking the pic in order to cut the butt of the cigar. So a classic pocket knife and a classic, vintage watch seem to combine pretty well. I've read the rules, and it even says so in the rules that they're quite arbitrary, hence I don't agree with the mod's decision. I'm sorry if others take offense too, yet I wouldn't know why.

Edit 2: you can always find the pic on my Instagram @jeeveebee. Seems like someone has cut its finger in the past with a potato peeler and is pretty traumatized. Therapy might help, you know. To this mod, please be a bit more consistent and delete the other pics picturing an Opinel as well.

Edit 3: Removed the all caps since it was annoying, and I reupped the pic, yet removed the cutting tool with a black blob for those faint of heart and child traumatized. I cry everytime :'(


----------



## fofofomin

Galeocerdoshark said:


> Been practicing some skills...


Nice! I love my opinel!


----------



## Reno

Three years later, a second one for me


----------



## psco78

This one has been sitting dead in my watch box for several months now, I won it for the round sum of 1 USD (shipping was 15 though) in non-working condition. It's a "transitional" one, produced right after the disintegration of the USSR, and it conveniently combines three of my prime interests: Russian naval aviation. After having it serviced by our good Mr Dafydd Ellis in Wales I cleaned up the case a little bit and buffed out the scratches on the crystal (could go for another round judging from the pics though). Sporting a padded Darlena strap in a dark navy hue with contrasting stitching - which is very soft and comfortable to wear - she's looking quite sharp now and keeps time very well. Like a Vostok should...


----------



## Caye

Reno said:


> Three years later, a second one for me


That's by far my favorite


----------



## Reno

Caye said:


> That's by far my favorite
> 
> View attachment 3899770
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899754


I must say, I was very impressed when I received it. Great design, really |>

Nice combo with the blue nylon strap :-!


----------



## elsoldemayo

The gang!


----------



## CHRIS-F

Galeocerdoshark said:


> Just one more, since I'm at it...
> 
> 
> Edit: seems like the picture was removed since there was a simple Opinel pocket knife, used since the 1800s was somewhere in the picture...
> Yet my previous post was not removed. Strange, weird, a bit awkward too. It's a mere peasant pocket knife, not a tacticool whateveritis. I wouldn't wanna post that either. My previous picture contained a knife, which was used for "bushcrafting", skillbuilding as portrayed in the picture. Maybe the knife in this pic doesn't have an obvious use, yet it was used 10 seconds before taking the pic in order to cut the butt of the cigar. So a classic pocket knife and a classic, vintage watch seem to combine pretty well. I've read the rules, and it even says so in the rules that they're quite arbitrary, hence I don't agree with the mod's decision. I'm sorry if others take offense too, yet I wouldn't know why.
> 
> Edit 2: you can always find the pic on my Instagram @jeeveebee. Seems like someone has cut its finger in the past with a potato peeler and is pretty traumatized. Therapy might help, you know. To this mod, please be a bit more consistent and delete the other pics picturing an Opinel as well.
> 
> Edit 3: Removed the all caps since it was annoying, and I reupped the pic, yet removed the cutting tool with a black blob for those faint of heart and child traumatized. I cry everytime :'(


Never mind here's a modified pic for you lol


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

CHRIS-F said:


> Never mind here's a modified pic for you lol


Hahaha, thanks for the laugh. Sweet Talisker flask is gone though :'(. Thanks, Photoshop master!


----------



## REDSWAN13

Banners.


----------



## Lokifish

(catching up) That is odd. There's a number of other images in the Russian forum of knives just sitting there.


----------



## dutchassasin

Where does it say that its not allowed to show knifes?


----------



## CHRIS-F

dutchassasin said:


> Where does it say that its not allowed to show knifes?


Forum rules and guidelines section 8 :-(

8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives and weapons are not permitted, although moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## willjackson

REDSWAN13 said:


> Banners.


Very nice indeed. Thanx for sharing


----------



## REDSWAN13

Thanks Will, appreciate your kind comment.


----------



## Caye

Reno said:


> I must say, I was very impressed when I received it. Great design, really |>
> 
> Nice combo with the blue nylon strap :-!


Tnx man 
I'm gonna probably strip mine to brass, I think it will look great with dark blue dial and throw it on brown leather strap :think:


----------



## Reno

Reno said:


> My one and only K :





Reno said:


> Three years later, a second one for me


Make that three :


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

You're on a roll, Reno!

I just received a bunch of 18mm natos to test out on my 'dirskies.


----------



## irishj

Have a couple, but I'd say this is my favorite.


----------



## Reno

Galeocerdoshark said:


> You're on a roll, Reno!


You have no idea&#8230; I'm currently awaiting my *FOURTH* Komandirskie o|









That will be the _third_ in a month :rodekaart



> I just received a bunch of 18mm natos to test out on my 'dirskies.


Nice ones :-!


----------



## mrwomble

Reno said:


> You have no idea&#8230; I'm currently awaiting my *FOURTH* Komandirskie o|
> 
> View attachment 3996250
> 
> 
> That will be the _third_ in a month :rodekaart
> 
> Nice ones :-!


That's the first I've seen of these new dirskies. They look really good! Does anyone know if the bezel will be unidirectional and what the strap width is?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn

mrwomble said:


> That's the first I've seen of these new dirskies. They look really good! Does anyone know if the bezel will be unidirectional and what the strap width is?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Same old bi-directional as on other Dirskies. But all SS case and 22mm lug width. Plastic crystal. 
Torb


----------



## mrwomble

Thanks Torbjorn, tempted to give that a go once the watch fund recovers.


----------



## hantms




----------



## Mat2rue

My first one !!










Am looking for a replacement strap, any ideas?


----------



## bluemaroon

Good evening everyone. A new K-35 with mesh shark and mod bezel. Regards!


----------



## MattBrace

Looks like a great combination, glad you like your bezel!

Regards Matt (aka Mattfor)


----------



## CHRIS-F

My Dad has liked my watch for a while, he recently bought these two himself.

Chris


----------



## Torbjorn

bluemaroon said:


> Good evening everyone. A new K-35 with mesh shark and mod bezel. Regards!


Source for and type of bezel please ?
Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn

hantms said:


> View attachment 4049746


New commemorative? Haven't seen that one, where did you get it?
Torbjorn


----------



## lightly

Torbjorn said:


> Source for and type of bezel please ?
> Torbjorn


I'm guessing this is the one you want: 
http://ebay.com/itm/121652517622?nav=SEARCH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluemaroon

MattBrace said:


> Looks like a great combination, glad you like your bezel!
> 
> Regards Matt (aka Mattfor)


Hi Matt, nice to see you in this Forum. I'm really happy with both bezels. The other one is on my Amphibia Gagarin, like yours showed in your advertising announcement. Please, see it in "Show your Amphibians" thread. Kind regards!


----------



## bluemaroon

Torbjorn said:


> Source for and type of bezel please ?
> Torbjorn


Hi there. This is a kind of mod bezel purchased at this excellent seller and also member of this great Forum:

mattforen ebay

(Hope I´m not infringing Forum rules)

Kind regards


----------



## Torbjorn

bluemaroon said:


> Hi there. This is a kind of mod bezel purchased at this excellent seller and also member of this great Forum:
> 
> mattforen ebay
> 
> (Hope I´m not infringing Forum rules)
> 
> Kind regards


Thanks mate!
Cheers Torb


----------



## Reno

Make that four :-d :-x

VOSTOK Komandirskie 350514 (Automatic)










That's *THREE* Komandirskie bought in less than 2 months o| :-x

https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/vostok-komandirskie-86164-a-1902722.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/vostok-komandirskie-211398-a-1859922.html

plus the one I already had :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/gold-komandirskie-510048.html

Needless to say I *love* these watches ;-)


----------



## 93EXCivic

My only working one.

Waiting on a replacement for my 70th Anniversary version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

New strap compliments this nicely.


----------



## Torbjorn

Clean bezel Dirskie for a more minimalist look. 
Torb


----------



## bluemaroon

Torbjorn said:


> View attachment 4084537
> 
> Clean bezel Dirskie for a more minimalist look.
> Torb


Congrats. It looks so smart.


----------



## Nelvin Dsouza

got one for 30 dollars of ebay  regulated within 4 seconds each day


----------



## Asaldivar

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/A...pg3h_edit_1432765932340_zpsb9oqnknh.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Lokifish

My Vostok Komandirskie Pулевой (Coxswain) mod. The intention was to make it look like a ship's clock. I did have better suited brass hands, but resizing failed due to the poor quality of the salvaged hand resulting in damage hands.

I was able to get the deviation down to +8/-6. It makes it the most accurate mechanical in my collection so far.

MODS
Brassed case (front and sides), bezel, crown
Bezel paint oven aged and partially damaged
Dial from a 3 O'Clock crown Vostok (feet moved to proper position)
White painted hands
Black painted crystal retaining ring
Flipped and brassed vintage stretch band


----------



## akguy1985

Here is mine.


----------



## RufusG

Pretty sure I have posted this one in the Amphibia thread but will repeat it here as well since it is a 'Dirskie-tune. Out hiking this morning:


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## Phil J

I bought a batch of what I think are Komanderskies. Any thoughts on this one?

Also, it has something engraved on the back. Not sure if anyone can make it out from the photo?

Thanks


----------



## Arizone

Phil J said:


> I bought a batch of what I think are Komanderskies. Any thoughts on this one?
> 
> Also, it has something engraved on the back. Not sure if anyone can make it out from the photo?
> 
> Thanks


Fake!


----------



## Coug76

Arizone said:


> Fake!


The dial is STUNNINGLY fake. I have no problem with reproduction parts as long as their not passed off as originals.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## nitroproof

*Re: KOMANDIRSKIE lets see them. INCOMING!*


----------



## Phil J

Coug76 said:


> The dial is STUNNINGLY fake. I have no problem with reproduction parts as long as their not passed off as originals.
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


Thanks both. Not a problem as they were only £3 each. They'll be good practice to learn how to take them apart etc before I have a go at anything more expensive!

Still, I'd be really grateful if anyone can decipher the engraving around the outside of the case back. This is the only one of the I bought that has this.


----------



## Arizone

Phil J said:


> Thanks both. Not a problem as they were only £3 each. They'll be good practice to learn how to take them apart etc before I have a go at anything more expensive!
> 
> Still, I'd be really grateful if anyone can decipher the engraving around the outside of the case back. This is the only one of the I bought that has this.


I'd say the picture is too poor to make out the writing other than the date. I do find that someone was probably given this fake watch as a gift a bit amusing though.


----------



## mxm

Arizone said:


> I'd say the picture is too poor to make out the writing other than the date. I do find that someone was probably given this fake watch as a gift a bit amusing though.


Actually, I wonder why somebody would go through the trouble of manufacturing a fake (that's not even a good copy) of a watch so common and cheap. Maybe the only thing worth something in this watch is that inscription on the back...
Although being so blatantly fake should have some value in itself.


----------



## emoscambio

Phil J said:


> I bought a batch of what I think are Komanderskies. Any thoughts on this one? Also, it has something engraved on the back. Not sure if anyone can make it out from the photo? Thanks


 This is a common Chinese fake, featuring:

(1) Undersized crown compared to the notch on the casing

(2) Writing in latin 'faux Russian" characters "KAMHEN" instead of Cyrillic "КАМНЕЙ"

(3) Writing in latin 'faux Russian" characters "3AKA3 MOCCCP" instead of Cyrillic "ЗАКАЗ МО СССР"

(4) Very thin hands

(5) Too small date font

(6) One part screwed case back instead of two-part screwed case back


----------



## Coug76

Phil J said:


> Thanks both. Not a problem as they were only £3 each. They'll be good practice to learn how to take them apart etc before I have a go at anything more expensive!
> 
> Still, I'd be really grateful if anyone can decipher the engraving around the outside of the case back. This is the only one of the I bought that has this.


Give us a movement shot if you have an opportunity. It would be nice to see what these guys are putting in their products.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Arizone

I'm positive it's either a quartz or a standard Tongji movement. I forget which is usually found on those.


----------



## amphibic

my lovely Green Tankist from my collection...


----------



## Danin_tu

Hi lads! Such a wonderful place this is! After wearing a superb "Рекорд" for the past ten years, I've decided to get myself something new... After a major fail with a Tank dial Chinese fake, I finally got this beauty! Still I am a bit concerned due to my previous experience... nevertheless, here it is:

IMG_20150707_013015 by Stoyan Danin, on Flickr

IMG_20150707_012540 by Stoyan Danin, on Flickr


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## messyGarage

Hi,
my latest acquisition, Komandirskie case 34 with white/cream dial.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

Mine, on a (fake) leather russian strap!


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

My commemorative family is growing. Today the postman made me happy with this duo:



Both watches are in very good condition. The one with the red flame, St. George's ribbon and '1945 - 1995' on the left is
from the Ukraine and has a cushion case.

The dirskie with the red star and 'pobeda' is from Russia (Marina/Amil). It is a type 52X automatic with comma-shaped lugs.


----------



## mxm

yellowbarleycorn said:


> My commemorative family is growing. Today the postman made me happy with this duo:
> 
> 
> 
> Both watches are in very good condition. The one with the red flame, St. George's ribbon and '1945 - 1995' on the left is
> from the Ukraine and has a cushion case.
> 
> The dirskie with the red star and 'pobeda' is from Russia (Marina/Amil). It is a type 52X automatic with comma-shaped lugs.


Love the golden one! I'd never seen that type of bezel, and now two with the same case and bezel have appeared this week! Interesting.
And you say it's an automatic. Even more interesting.


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

mxm said:


> And you say it's an automatic. Even more interesting.


Vostok movement 2416B


----------



## Galeocerdoshark




----------



## bluemaroon

Good night. Today I want to show this komandirskie "Goldie", from early 70´S 3AKA3, with 2214 movement.





































Best regards!


----------



## messyGarage

Group shot of my Komandirskies
case 34 is a new arrival


----------



## nitroproof

New as of today... had NATO strap pre-ordered in anticipation. It's VERY blue!


----------



## nitroproof

Well concealed Air Defense battery...


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

Two new members of my commemorative family:



I finally found the 2000 and the 2005 dirskies to commemorate the end of WW2. I like the dial of the 2000 with the Soviet
cenotaph at the Treptower Park in Berlin. And I like the special bezel of the 2005 with its little stars and Bocktok 'B'.

I now have commemorative Komandirskies made in 1985, 1995, 2000, 2005 and 2015.

I'm still looking for the 1990 version with lieutenant Yeremenko on the dial, but I'm sure it will surface one day.

That brings me to a question: do you Komandirskie-specialists know whether Vostok produced a commemorative watch in the year 2010?
I can't find any picture of a 1945-2010, neither on this forum nor anywhere else. It is hard to search if you don't know exactly what to
look for, so I should be very happy with a picture of the 1945-2010 posted here.


----------



## Arizone

yellowbarleycorn said:


> Two new members of my commemorative family:
> 
> I finally found the 2000 and the 2005 dirskies to commemorate the end of WW2. I like the dial of the 2000 with the Soviet
> cenotaph at the Treptower Park in Berlin. And I like the special bezel of the 2005 with its little stars and Bocktok 'B'.
> 
> I now have commemorative Komandirskies made in 1985, 1995, 2000, 2005 and 2015.
> 
> I'm still looking for the 1990 version with lieutenant Yeremenko on the dial, but I'm sure it will surface one day.
> 
> That brings me to a question: do you Komandirskie-specialists know whether Vostok produced a commemorative watch in the year 2010?
> I can't find any picture of a 1945-2010, neither on this forum nor anywhere else. It is hard to search if you don't know exactly what to
> look for, so I should be very happy with a picture of the 1945-2010 posted here.


That's pretty cool, I don't think I've seen the one on the left before. Pretty sure I haven't ever seen a 2010 model either. I don't think Vostok has done much of anything during those years other than the 1967 Amphibia, which was a few years before they went through bankruptcy restructuring in 2010.


----------



## Phoenix0A

New Komandirskie with older transition era sunray dial


----------



## CHRIS-F

yellowbarleycorn said:


> Two new members of my commemorative family:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the 2000 and the 2005 dirskies to commemorate the end of WW2. I like the dial of the 2000 with the Soviet
> cenotaph at the Treptower Park in Berlin. And I like the special bezel of the 2005 with its little stars and Bocktok 'B'.
> 
> I now have commemorative Komandirskies made in 1985, 1995, 2000, 2005 and 2015.
> 
> I'm still looking for the 1990 version with lieutenant Yeremenko on the dial, but I'm sure it will surface one day.
> 
> That brings me to a question: do you Komandirskie-specialists know whether Vostok produced a commemorative watch in the year 2010?
> I can't find any picture of a 1945-2010, neither on this forum nor anywhere else. It is hard to search if you don't know exactly what to
> look for, so I should be very happy with a picture of the 1945-2010 posted here.


As someone else mentioned Vostok Watches filed for bankruptcy early in 2010 source here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vostok_watches maybe that's why there doesn't seem to be any 65 year victory examples :-( I've searched high and low but can't find any, it would be great to see your other commemorative watches, I enjoy seeing others I haven't seen before.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

Mine Komandirskie:


----------



## elsoldemayo

My Komandirskie collection is growing.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

elsoldemayo said:


> My Komandirskie collection is growing.
> 
> View attachment 4848073


All of them are beautiful, but those two 3133s are just out of this world...

using Tapatalk!


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## MacRipper




----------



## Clockworkblueorange

My favorite out of three


----------



## Phoenix0A

Ebay pic, but my first cccp-era komandirskie is en route!


----------



## MEzz

Found a NOS Generaliskie from the 80's, lovely


----------



## KeyzerSausage

Just receives this in the mail. I was surprised at how fast I got it (8 days). Really enjoying it, although I found it a bit nerve wrecking both to wind and set it (it didn't seem to enjoy being set counter-clockwise? So I cycled 24 hours a lot of times).


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

New trio for the commemorative tray:



I'm quite happy with the two grown up dirskies. It is not very easy to find them in good nick, especially the one on the left produced in 1985. Patience has been rewarded.

The watch in the middle is my first Junior, I just bought it for fun.


----------



## arogle1stus

WUS Bros:
New. Old. Whats the difference? Like both the 2414 and 2416 movements.
Own one Kommanderiskie.An Amphibia in the post from Mother Russia.
Over the top daughter sets up a fuss for me to give her the Kommanderiskie.
So it has a new owner.
Took me a bit o time to master winding without disturbing the actual time.
What I do to wind is tip the case downward on the stem side to wind. Voila!
Time in hrs and secs unaffected. Try teaching a daughter to wind and set the
date wheel. A real challenge IMO.

Lou Snutt Malfunction Junction, Texas


----------



## arogle1stus

KeyserSausage:
I own the brother to your watch (or rather I did til daughter talked me outta it)
Ordered a Scuba Dude. On the way from Mother Russia.
I've become smitten by Russian watches. Vostok, Raketa, Poljet.

Lou Snutt


----------



## arogle1stus

K Sausage:
You too?
Rube Goldberg mustve designed our watches. Loosey Goosey tolerances.
As I said in my previous comment, setting date and winding isn't for the
weak of heart. But I mastered it. Good luck on your Vostok!

Lou Snutt


----------



## Phoenix0A

... sorry, wrong thread


----------



## Phoenix0A

KGB Generalskie just arrived!


----------



## kostependrhs

Newly acquired komandirskie. One of the most elegant komandirskie dials (there are not many!). Took and edit the second shot only to highlight some imperfections of the crystal and the dial (around the numbers). Visible only under straight, strong light and very close inspection. In reality the dial looks all black and the watch looks like the first photo. 
I 'm happy i found that strap too (original strap is a piece of junk - straight to the bin).


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Belgian beer Russian watch....


----------



## Drumguy

I love mine. It has an easy to read face, good looks and a manual wind to boot! Plus you get plenty of bang for your buck.


----------



## Phoenix0A

My first 44X big crown case... with full sunray paratrooper dial too! I think it looks lovely even without the bezel. I do have a smooth SS bezel en route.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## quercusile

Here you can see mine:


----------



## aaronmd

Just got it in the mail today...anyone have a clue who the man on the button is? lol


----------



## SteveP64

aaronmd said:


> Just got it in the mail today...anyone have a clue who the man on the button is? lol


Reminds me of Bud Abbot for some reason, but I'm pretty sure it's Yuri Gagarin.


----------



## aaronmd

That's what I was thinking but wasn't certain.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

SteveP64 said:


> Reminds me of Bud Abbot for some reason, but I'm pretty sure it's Yuri Gagarin.


That was always very ugly picture of Gagarin, I have to google who Bud Abbot was...


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

Tereshkova w






ith proper case.


----------



## C-Gee




----------



## mech3133

MonroeFromEtsy, that is one nice watch. The strap and watch combination are mint. What era so you expect the watch to be from?


----------



## Proenski




----------



## pacorolex

With amphibia bezel 
The culprit of my 20 strong Russian watch collection

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex

pacorolex said:


> With amphibia bezel
> The culprit of my 20 strong Russian watch collection
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


If you see the reflection on the computer you can see my beloved submarine clock







with an US military clock keeping company as well

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MayorM

Without Tank, Black Hawk chopper, Submarine or even a KGB insignia ,It looks like chinese counterfeit:-s


----------



## Seele

Didn't bother to set date but this is how to do the Rising Star:


----------



## aguilaba

My Komandirskie 211428 on a bund of my own design and construction.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## fofofomin

Nice work!


----------



## aguilaba

My Komandirskie 811171 on a bund of my own design and construction.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Bolum




----------



## sq100

MayorM said:


> Without Tank, Black Hawk chopper, Submarine or even a KGB insignia ,It looks like chinese counterfeit:-s


Yes, yes absolutely, send it over and I'll dispose of it in my watchbox 
That looks like an excellent NOS komandirskie, also available with yellow markers.

One of my tanks, picture from last year.


----------



## Turris

Im a newbie in this forum I hope the pic is clear.


----------



## john11t

Finally got it on the right strap and had time to take a photo.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

I've put a brown leather strap on mine, now it looks very good with luberjack shirts!


----------



## amil

I only watch


----------



## aguilaba

Three new Komandirskies on leather bund straps I constructed.


----------



## ex_levy

My favorite, daily wear 811172.The original band is surprisingly comfortable.









After 1 week of "eyeball" regulation:
(I can live with this accuracy  )


----------



## aguilaba

I saw another guy do this model on a nice brown bund so I I bought one and made a strap, specifically for this watch.


----------



## DavidUK

Space Forces dial Komandirskie


----------



## aguilaba

I served in the US Army from 1980 to 1990. We trained for the eventuality that we would most likely end up fighting Ivan, the Soviet soldier. That never happened thankfully but I came out of it with a certain amount of respect for some things Soviet: AK47s, vodka and watches. I just recently discovered Komandirskies and quickly went into a buying frenzy. These are fascinating and durable inexpensive mechanical watches. I make my own straps.


----------



## quercusile

aguilaba said:


> I served in the US Army from 1980 to 1990. We trained for the eventuality that we would most likely end up fighting Ivan, the Soviet soldier. That never happened thankfully but I came out of it with a certain amount of respect for some things Soviet: AK47s, vodka and watches. I just recently discovered Komandirskies and quickly went into a buying frenzy. These are fascinating and durable inexpensive mechanical watches. I make my own straps.
> 
> View attachment 5702210


Nice composition. And really super nice straps. I like them a lot! Congratulations!


----------



## quercusile

My modified komandirskie. A kind of rolex submariner special edition "homage".


----------



## mxm

aguilaba said:


> I served in the US Army from 1980 to 1990. We trained for the eventuality that we would most likely end up fighting Ivan, the Soviet soldier. That never happened thankfully but I came out of it with a certain amount of respect for some things Soviet: AK47s, vodka and watches. I just recently discovered Komandirskies and quickly went into a buying frenzy. These are fascinating and durable inexpensive mechanical watches. I make my own straps.
> 
> View attachment 5702210


You should sell those straps.
Best bund straps I've ever seen.


----------



## fofofomin

Very cool / unique look you achieved with those bund straps. What are you using to burnish the edges if I may ask.


----------



## mxm

fofofomin said:


> Very cool / unique look you achieved with those bund straps. What are you using to burnish the edges if I may ask.


Looks like Edge Kote.


----------



## komokino

my first komandirskie (with two more in the background). although i vowed never to get into big or military-esque watches i am quite smitten with this. dress watches will always be the closest to my heart though.


----------



## Alden

ex_levy said:


> My favorite, daily wear 811172.The original band is surprisingly comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5585481
> 
> 
> After 1 week of "eyeball" regulation:
> (I can live with this accuracy  )


I have the same design but with a white face instead of black.


----------



## Alden

Have any of you guys ever tried putting a 20mm leather strap on one of these? Can it be done?


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## ex_levy

Alden said:


> I have the same design but with a white face instead of black.
> View attachment 5746306


Yes, the white dial type is nice too, that was my another option, if the black dial type is out of the stock.(It was a difficult choice)


----------



## TheUnflushedToilet

Hello everyone,

Here is my first Vostok, which has been making a happy owner for 2 months now.
Im looking to buy a new strap, preferably leather, would someone have an advice for me ?


----------



## Alden

TheUnflushedToilet said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is my first Vostok, which has been making a happy owner for 2 months now.
> Im looking to buy a new strap, preferably leather, would someone have an advice for me ?
> View attachment 5755242
> View attachment 5755250


I almost bought that same one a couple of days ago, but decided to go for a tankist first.

These straps are pretty good, not expensive, and they come in a wide variety of colors.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_2&smid=A2RJ4YTDRR219U

Here is a honey brown one that is a little better quality, still not too expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/Watch-Genuine.../B009HCTC4C/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_sims?ie=UTF8

I have decided to leave the black Russian leather on my next one. It's a comfortable strap, and utilitarian, just not as beautiful as some others.

Yes, the next one will be left "as is" for authenticity.


----------



## TheUnflushedToilet

Thanks for the answer
the original strap, even if not very beautiful is quite confortable nevertheless.
I finally pulled the trigger on this strap :









Wasn't sure about a brown strap with a black dial. And I figured a deployant clasp would be a fun addition to this watch !


----------



## Alden

I have seen brown and black straps on all kinds of different colored watches. Sometimes I think, "Why?" when it doesn't look right to me, but it's all a matter of personal taste. I've seen a lot of brown leather on black watches, and I think it looks good, but matching black just makes more sense. 

That looks like a nice strap. Take pictures and post them when you get it.


----------



## fofofomin

Alden said:


> I have seen brown and black straps on all kinds of different colored watches. Sometimes I think, "Why?" when it doesn't look right to me, but it's all a matter of personal taste. I've seen a lot of brown leather on black watches, and I think it looks good, but matching black just makes more sense.
> 
> That looks like a nice strap. Take pictures and post them when you get it.


That's the truth, it's whatever you like! My current preference is a nice leather three ring "zulu"

I feel it worth it to invest a little more in a strap otherwise it cheapens the look.

Of course I also prefer to make my own straps by hand but hey! 

Currently wearing this


----------



## ex_levy

Nice modded vostok! I like the color tone of the strap.


----------



## TheUnflushedToilet

Thats a nice Amphibia indeed.
I also realy like zulu straps. I think it will be my next adidition.
Defenitely will post pics when the black straps gets here (3 weeks to wait :s).


----------



## aguilaba

New Komandirskie with a custom strap of my own design and construction.


----------



## aguilaba

5 dirskies. I have only been collecting these for 2 months. I make my own straps. I have a tanker and a paratrooper inbound from Russia, as well as a 420 blue scuba dude.


----------



## Alden

aguilaba said:


> 5 dirskies. I have only been collecting these for 2 months. I make my own straps. I have a tanker and a paratrooper inbound from Russia, as well as a 420 blue scuba dude.
> 
> View attachment 5821866


Those straps are frikkin' awesome.


----------



## aguilaba

Alden said:


> Those straps are frikkin' awesome.


Thanks man! These are the last of the leather from a used ladies jacket I bought from Goodwill. I laminate and layer the thin leather together with contact cement then cut out the parts, leather die them darker, hit them with Kiwi Neutral, let them dry then I stitch them together using a multi prong leather hole puncher, apply contact cement then stitch everything in place with waxed thread for leather, make a keeper, punch holes an voila! These straps are very sturdy. The bund pad and the straps are all about 3/16th in thick. So they are quite stout.

From the photos I've seen and the few discussions I've had, I think that these straps would be appropriate for the time frame of when Vostoks were used by the military. Maybe not, but all that chrome plated brass just looks good on old leather.


----------



## Alden

Do you sell these, or just make them for yourself?


----------



## aguilaba

Alden said:


> Do you sell these, or just make them for yourself?


I just make them for myself but I'm up for trading.


----------



## Alden

Just got this today.


----------



## ex_levy

Nice!  My favorite bezel. I just finished reluming the same dial.Enjoy this nice watch.


----------



## Alden

ex_levy said:


> Nice!  My favorite bezel. I just finished reluming the same dial.Enjoy this nice watch.


I will thanks! I was surprised to see that the lume on it is actually pretty good. The two pips at the top are slightly unevenly placed, but to me that just gives it more character.


----------



## ex_levy

Then you are lucky.On my all vostok the lume goes dark after 5 minutes.I use them often in dark so i needed a good lume.(nothing special: just powdered Strontium Aluminate with tamiya x22, i like the long drying time, i'm lame in luming)



Alden said:


> I will thanks! I was surprised to see that the lume on it is actually pretty good. The two pips at the top are slightly unevenly placed, but to me that just gives it more character.


----------



## Alden

ex_levy said:


> Then you are lucky.On my all vostok the lume goes dark after 5 minutes.I use them often in dark so i needed a good lume.(nothing special: just powdered Strontium Aluminate with tamiya x22, i like the long drying time, i'm lame in luming)


Not sure how long it will last yet, but it's bright enough immediately after being charged. My other dirskie has lume that will last about 5 hours. It's very faint by then, but still enough to see the hands.


----------



## galliano

Командирские танк




upload pic

free image uploader


----------



## galliano

jpg images


----------



## elsoldemayo

Komandirskie's are taking over


----------



## fofofomin

elsoldemayo said:


> Komandirskie's are taking over
> 
> View attachment 6604362


Beautiful chronos!

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Still looking for a strap that goes really well with it.


----------



## TonzMontana

Here is my Vostok Komandirskie Paratrooper with a nato strap. It was a gift from my grandparents 1990 trip to Russia and Germany. It has been stored in a box ever since with a piece of the Berlin Wall, and I had forgoten about it. Found it while moving a year ago and saw all the hype about them online, just bought a nato strap and will be adding it to my watch collection.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Still looking for a strap that goes really well with it.


I found this on Ebay and ordered it.


----------



## galliano

click image upload




upload image


----------



## igureta




----------



## nachodaddy

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Still looking for a strap that goes really well with it.


Put a black Perlon on that bad boy.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

nachodaddy said:


> Put a black Perlon on that bad boy.


I've got a royal blue perlon incoming. My NATO came in today.


----------



## Torbjorn

Well, Dirskies and perlons just go very well together 
Torb


----------



## igureta

I love all of them.


----------



## 11pennreserve

Brought this one home 25 years ago. Found him again a few weeks back and put him on a nylon strap, but I'm not convinced of the color. Need to keep looking. Runs fine by the way!


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## eggnspoons

Simple Upgrade




















I think it gives the watch a better look


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Blue perlon strap arrived today. Looks good on it.


----------



## JHogg

My new Vostok K-35 with a plain bezel and black perlon strap!









Unfortunately scratched the new bezel trying to get it on :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Seems like perlons on 'Dirskies are getting popular here.


----------



## azura123

you guys have awesome komandirskie


----------



## The dali

Damn, this is immediately on my "must have" list!!!



merl said:


> My only K is a K-34
> View attachment 913278
> 
> View attachment 913279
> 
> View attachment 913280


----------



## merl

The dali said:


> Damn, this is immediately on my "must have" list!!!


Long long gone but it is a nice watch.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## nachodaddy

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Seems like perlons on 'Dirskies are getting popular here.


They go together like eggs 'n bacon!


----------



## 11pennreserve

Found a new strap, I think this "slate green" color does it. (Watch was traded to me for smokes in Leningrad in 1990.)


----------



## Proenski

Here is one of mine


----------



## ffeingol

This guy showed up in the mail yesterday. Still all stock, but that will prob. change in the future.


----------



## cuthbert

This is my Komandirskie Russian Space Forces:









Or at least I assume it was, in the separate thread they show a different dial with metal markers.


----------



## Keithcozz

У меня есть желтый карандаш коробки!

(I have a yellow pencil box!)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

It showed up today. Tracking # never worked so it was a surprise.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Finally here, my first komandirskie. It came fast, from Shmek and I love it.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

Nobody likes Komandirskie 439499, which I call "the MIG one"?


----------



## Sowulo

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> Nobody likes Komandirskie 439499, which I call "the MIG one"?
> 
> View attachment 7690066


Looks like British Victor rather than ''Mig''


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

Well... I know absolutely nothing about planes


----------



## laff79

Post removed due to Chinese fake


----------



## gsaronni

laff79 said:


>


A strange one, never seen a so small crown in a Dirskie. Do have a picture of the back?


----------



## laff79




----------



## Arizone

It's a Chinese fake.


----------



## laff79

Wtf. I had a feeling something was bunk. Luckily I got it dirt cheap from a private US seller on eBay. Weird because it has the "quick date" adjust option like the other Vostoks. You know, the one where you roll it back to 8pm from midnight instead of winding all the way around twice. 
Also couldn't figure out why the brass case wasn't coming through after extensive sanding.


----------



## gsaronni

laff79 said:


> Wtf. I had a feeling something was bunk. Luckily I got it dirt cheap from a private US seller on eBay. Weird because it has the "quick date" adjust option like the other Vostoks. You know, the one where you roll it back to 8pm from midnight instead of winding all the way around twice.
> Also couldn't figure out why the brass case wasn't coming through after extensive sanding.


Yes I think it is a fake, see here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/fake-komandirskie-761669.html


----------



## laff79

Thanks for posting. I didn't open it up yet, but it does have the same ratcheting bezel as this one.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

So i changed the leather strap from my komandirskie, wich by the way is not that bad. I don't know if they've changed it but I really like it. It's made from two layers of leather wich is stitched together, not glued, overall a decent strap. But I like the stainless steel bracelet more


----------



## marko29

Mine K35. Love the watch. Changed the bezel and the strap.
What is the best way to strip the chorme of the bezel??


----------



## laff79

I use 400 grit w/d sandpaper then move up to 600 and 800


----------



## mattbeme

laff79 said:


> I use 400 grit w/d sandpaper then move up to 600 and 800


- Be careful if you choose to use sandpaper: it is difficult to remove the chrome evenly and you may remove the chrome from the outer and inner edges of the top face much more than from the middle of the top face.

- I prefer to use hydrochloric acid - also called Muriatic acid. It is often sold in the Plumbing section of a hardware store. The acid will remove the chrome very evenly.

- If you want to paint the numbers or indices a different color: scrape off the paint using a small sharp object such as a sewing needle. Dab some nail polish / paint into the indices. When the paint dries, scrape off the excess from the surface of the bezel or use sandpaper.


----------



## mikegoldnj

Is Meranom a reputable place to buy these watches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Meranom is highly recommended by me. And also from eBay Zenitar and Favinov just to mention few.
Vostok-inc has worked well for me also.

I have first hand experience with these sellers and I am very happy with all of them. 

Meranom and Vostok-inc has largest selections. With Favinov you can choose custom options like superluminova. And from Zenitar I have received products very fast. Whatever suits you, Sir.


----------



## GearHeadDreaming

New crystal design I guess.


----------



## mikegoldnj

Thank you!



Rimmed762 said:


> Meranom is highly recommended by me. And also from eBay Zenitar and Favinov just to mention few.
> Vostok-inc has worked well for me also.
> 
> I have first hand experience with these sellers and I am very happy with all of them.
> 
> Meranom and Vostok-inc has largest selections. With Favinov you can choose custom options like superluminova. And from Zenitar I have received products very fast. Whatever suits you, Sir.


----------



## Ravenuse

Here's mine next to his brother.


----------



## Fleetline

I acquired this watch as a gift recently. Can anyone identify if it is genuine or a fake? Thanks














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W4TcHmA5t3R42O




----------



## mrcolonist

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> Nobody likes Komandirskie 439499, which I call "the MIG one"?
> 
> View attachment 7690066


I've been looking for one for a while, I really, really like the 80s graphics - And today I bought one! I'll have to wait for Russian post though before I get to wear it.


----------



## dperhot

My Komandirskie 811783 finally arrived!


----------



## Sowulo

Recently I aquired an old Komandirskie 2234 in mint condition. It has all paperwork and a box. Actualy a seller had another one in mint condition with papers as well but it had 2214 movement. I couldn't afford both so I showed it to my brother and he happily bought it. I do not colect watches and I bought it with intention to wear. According to the papers this one left the factory on 27th of December 1979 and was sold on 22nd of January 1980. Price 40rubles.







My brothers watch left the factory on 23rd of June 1975 and was sold on 17th of July. The price was 27rubles back then. Both are AU20 gold plated.














The one on the left has a leather strap and I'm not sure if it is original or swapped. One on the right looks lika have original and it doesn't look like leather to me. It also smells badly.


----------



## LF78

Brass/bronze looking CCCP Komandirskie with matching leather strap:


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

With nato strap


----------



## jetcash

Just won an 80s K on eBay. Coming in from Ukraine. Check back in a couple weeks to see it!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevstov

First mod and first post. I'm liking my Komandirskie 35, 24 hour.


----------



## kevstov

Trying it with a picture this time. Excuse the rookie mistake. Not sure how to get it to display right side up.


----------



## mattbeme

.
Glorious !!


An excellent choice.

Where did you buy the bezel and insert?


Welcome to the forum !


----------



## kevstov

Thanks!

Bought from 2 sellers on ebay.

arkustime, from Russia

And wholesaleoutlet990 out of Texas.

Very happy with the products and decent prices. Got lucky really. Wasn't sure it would work until I had them both in hand.


----------



## mrcolonist

Export version, so not called komandirskie - But it is a komandirskie!


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Martins.




----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Funny story, yesterday I went to the local flee market hoping to find a cheap bund leather bracelet, because I can't find locally and on ebay are pretty expensive. Of course I didn't find anything, but instead this little gem appeared in front of my eyes  It's a Generalskie from the transition period, made sometimes in the 90's and its gorgeous, with its real patina. I don't have a strap for it yet so here's on a nato I had and on the original komandirskie leather strap.


----------



## BevoWatch

_I got the Monday blues. Well, not really.

I've been curious lately about this rather popular affordable brand.
I've never had one so I'm it giving a try. This one is rather special though as it checks a 
few things I've never had before. A plain old mechanical, vintage from the 70's and it's 
from Russia. My very first Vostok. So yeah, another noob to this cool forum.

70's Edition Vostok Komandirskie, 2414 cal. 17 jewels.



























I don't know much about Vostok but I've been lurking around here the past few weeks so 
I figured might as well try one of them Vostok watch.

Preaching to the choir here but ya know, it's not bad at all for an affordable minty vintage mechanical Russian watch. 
I really like it!









I'm pretty screwedskie now huh? 
b-)​_


----------



## Shai1

BevoWatch said:


> _I got the Monday blues. Well, not really.
> 
> I've been curious lately about this rather popular affordable brand.
> I've never had one so I'm it giving a try. This one is rather special though as it checks a
> few things I've never had before. A plain old mechanical, vintage from the 70's and it's
> from Russia. My very first Vostok. So yeah, another noob to this cool forum.
> 
> 70's Edition Vostok Komandirskie, 2414 cal. 17 jewels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about Vostok but I've been lurking around here the past few weeks so
> I figured might as well try one of them Vostok watch.
> 
> Preaching to the choir here but ya know, it's not bad at all for an affordable minty vintage mechanical Russian watch.
> I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty screwedskie now huh?
> b-)​_


What an amazing blue dial. I want one, where can I get one like this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

That's a beautiful watch! Votok's can be classy and dressy, not just sporty.

That really is a nice dial. The blue 'Scuba Dude' dial used to be made like this one: deeper blue with the chrome frame around the date window.

Welcome to the Russian Forum!

'Srewedskie': |> Your type of humor is a perfect fit here.


----------



## BevoWatch

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 7838682
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful watch! Votok's can be classy and dressy, not just sporty.
> 
> That really is a nice dial. The blue 'Scuba Dude' dial used to be made like this one: deeper blue with the chrome frame around the date window.
> 
> Welcome to the Russian Forum!
> 
> 'Srewedskie': |> Your type of humor is a perfect fit here.


_Screwdskie is right. It's my first vintage, first plain ole mechanical, first Vostok! So dig the blue dial, been looking around for something like that for sometime. 
Love the affordability, glad I'm a Vostok owner now. I'm sure to get another one now that I've seen the quality to price ratio, want a Scuba dude next. 
Thanks for the welcome!

It works for me!








b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

Shai1 said:


> What an amazing blue dial. I want one, where can I get one like this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was the only one from the seller and it was described as rare vintage 70's edition Vostok Komandirskie, I certainly have never seen one like this from Vostok before. I'm new to Vostok though. I just like the blue dial and took a chance, I wish there's more information on it. I bought it immediately but wasn't expecting much but it's much better in person to my surprise! Fun little mechanical watch, got to wind it every night to keep it going. It's been keeping up excellent time so far. My pictures doesn't do justice to the blue dial.


----------



## DavidUK

BevoWatch said:


> _I got the Monday blues. Well, not really.
> 
> I've been curious lately about this rather popular affordable brand.
> I've never had one so I'm it giving a try. This one is rather special though as it checks a
> few things I've never had before. A plain old mechanical, vintage from the 70's and it's
> from Russia. My very first Vostok. So yeah, another noob to this cool forum.
> 
> 70's Edition Vostok Komandirskie, 2414 cal. 17 jewels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about Vostok but I've been lurking around here the past few weeks so
> I figured might as well try one of them Vostok watch.
> 
> Preaching to the choir here but ya know, it's not bad at all for an affordable minty vintage mechanical Russian watch.
> I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty screwedskie now huh?
> b-)​_


WOW!! That is really drop dead gorgeous. If only I could find one like that!! Did it come from ebay?


----------



## elsoldemayo

Going 70's as well today.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

After 4 days another komandirskie arrives at my house, this one a little special because its from 1980 so it roughly has my age. I was a little concerned about what I will find in the box, because the seller didn't have too many reviews but he was an honest seller and gave a beautiful time piece.
Last picture is with all my komandirskies lined up after the age.


----------



## Arizone

BevoWatch said:


> _Screwdskie is right. It's my first vintage, first plain ole mechanical, first Vostok! So dig the blue dial, been looking around for something like that for sometime.
> Love the affordability, glad I'm a Vostok owner now. I'm sure to get another one now that I've seen the quality to price ratio, want a Scuba dude next.
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> It works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


It looks like they took the steel K65 case and swapped the dial and hands. Otherwise, it looks more like a civilian Vostok model than a Komandirskie. The hands are definitely brand new, not vintage. It looks incredible together though. What does the back look like?


----------



## mattbeme

_"It looks like they took the steel K65 case and swapped the dial and hands..... The hands are definitely brand new, not vintage. What does the back look like?"

_- My thoughts exactly. The case seems larger than the vintage civilian models. I think it looks so nice that it may be worth buying a K65 just to put one of these dials on it.That photo with the jacket and scarf should be an advertisement poster for Vostok. Good show old man.


----------



## Protocol7

Andrei Mihaila said:


> After 4 days another komandirskie arrives at my house, this one a little special because its from 1980 so it roughly has my age. I was a little terrified about what I will find in the box, because the seller didn't have too many reviews but he was an onest seller and gave a beautiful time piece.
> Last picture is with all my komandirskies lined up after the age.


Wow! Glad to see some other 2 o'clock crown Komandirskies. They just rub me the right way.

I have one too, but alas my post count is too little so I can't post images. Ah, well, maybe by the time I can post photos I will have more Komandirskies to show.


----------



## BevoWatch

mattbeme said:


> _"It looks like they took the steel K65 case and swapped the dial and hands..... The hands are definitely brand new, not vintage. What does the back look like?"
> 
> _- My thoughts exactly. The case seems larger than the vintage civilian models. I think it looks so nice that it may be worth buying a K65 just to put one of these dials on it.That photo with the jacket and scarf should be an advertisement poster for Vostok. Good show old man.


_So it's not a vintage? Not that it would make me return the beautiful thing but it's good to know. 
You guys would know more about this piece more than I would. 
Even if it's a modded watch it's still a beauty and it's been executed quite nicely imho. 
It's definitely a keeper! It's been keeping excellent time, gaining about 3 to 4 sec a day. 
To me that is excellent, I'd rather have a fast watch than a slow watch. 
As far as the back, it looks like this....








For those who can make sense of the numbers, please chime in.

Here is the case side profile, dig the dome.....









Anyway, still enjoying it and even got a nice compliment from a lady coworker today.
It's beautiful, can't fault her. 

















b-)​_


----------



## Arizone

Yeah, definitely a civilian model, not a true Komandirskie. It's almost alike the earliest Komandirskies, because they used a similar case design, but there's small differences in the dimensions like the wideness of the bezel. It's not the case of the modern K65 either. The construction is most likely comparable however.

The civilian models are far less documented by the community. I've looked through the old catalogs and I can't find anything quite like it either. In black and white I see perhaps the same dial in a different case, or the same case with a similar dial without the date. The replaced hands are the only definite sign because of their much newer design (smaller cutouts), the rest may or may not have been swapped/franken. The individual parts however all look original, unlike some of the fake dials appearing on some vintage Amphibians.

This is all nitpicking of course, it really does look great, so keep enjoying it.


----------



## Rocat

Bevo,

I've come to the conclusion after looking over your posts for some time that, either; A. your life is a constant photo shoot, B. you live in a photo studio, or C. either you or your wife are professional photogs.



BevoWatch said:


> _Screwdskie is right. It's my first vintage, first plain ole mechanical, first Vostok! So dig the blue dial, been looking around for something like that for sometime.
> Love the affordability, glad I'm a Vostok owner now. I'm sure to get another one now that I've seen the quality to price ratio, want a Scuba dude next.
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> It works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

Rocat said:


> Bevo,
> 
> I've come to the conclusion after looking over your posts for some time that, either; A. your life is a constant photo shoot, B. you live in a photo studio, or C. either you or your wife are professional photogs.


I have one camera, a simple point and shoot(Olympus Stylus Tough TG-3) so nothing professional. My life is not a constant shoot, I have a full time job that doesn't require any photography at all. I do like to take pictures but lately just about the watch I'm about to post here. I don't have a studio but I'm creative enough to make things work(mostly manipulating lighting). My most advance camera accessory is a tripod. My wife can't operate a camera.

Most of my pictures over the years are about my favorite hobby which is fly tying and fly fishing. I once was a collector of knives, mostly pocket knives and that's where I honed some of my photo skills. All in all, and honestly I'm just an amateur.

I've also come to the conclusion that some really appreciates the pictures and while others.....well, can't please them all. Such is the life in the internet forum.

I'll take your comment as a compliment, so thank you.


----------



## BevoWatch

Arizone said:


> Yeah, definitely a civilian model, not a true Komandirskie. It's almost alike the earliest Komandirskies, because they used a similar case design, but there's small differences in the dimensions like the wideness of the bezel. It's not the case of the modern K65 either. The construction is most likely comparable however.
> 
> The civilian models are far less documented by the community. I've looked through the old catalogs and I can't find anything quite like it either. In black and white I see perhaps the same dial in a different case, or the same case with a similar dial without the date. The replaced hands are the only definite sign because of their much newer design (smaller cutouts), the rest may or may not have been swapped/franken. The individual parts however all look original, unlike some of the fake dials appearing on some vintage Amphibians.
> 
> This is all nitpicking of course, it really does look great, so keep enjoying it.


Sincerely appreciate the input and yes, I will continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

It's a very very beautiful watch. I wish I would find something like this sometimes.


----------



## BevoWatch

Andrei Mihaila said:


> After 4 days another komandirskie arrives at my house, this one a little special because its from 1980 so it roughly has my age. I was a little concerned about what I will find in the box, because the seller didn't have too many reviews but he was an honest seller and gave a beautiful time piece.
> Last picture is with all my komandirskies lined up after the age.


Really like the 2'oclock crown position, it's like the SKX but a 4'oclock. Nice collection all around.:-!


----------



## T0dd7illa




----------



## Rocat

BevoWatch said:


> I have one camera, a simple point and shoot(Olympus Stylus Tough TG-3) so nothing professional. My life is not a constant shoot, I have a full time job that doesn't require any photography at all. I do like to take pictures but lately just about the watch I'm about to post here. I don't have a studio but I'm creative enough to make things work(mostly manipulating lighting). My most advance camera accessory is a tripod. My wife can't operate a camera.
> 
> Most of my pictures over the years are about my favorite hobby which is fly tying and fly fishing. I once was a collector of knives, mostly pocket knives and that's where I honed some of my photo skills. All in all, and honestly I'm just an amateur.
> 
> I've also come to the conclusion that some really appreciates the pictures and while others.....well, can't please them all. Such is the life in the internet forum.
> 
> I'll take your comment as a compliment, so thank you.


It was definitely meant as a compliment. I think your photo skills are very good.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## BevoWatch

_So I decided to pick this one up, a total head scratcher for the price. I've paid for straps much more than this watch. A freaking homerun! 
This one is a legit Vostok Komandirskie. I've seen a handful of you guys have one.

Vostok Auto Komandirskie 35


























So diggin it!
b-)​_


----------



## Rocat

Bevo,

That green is the best looking one in my opinion. Meranom is sold out, where did you pick this one up?


----------



## ngtung.le

BevoWatch said:


> _Screwdskie is right. It's my first vintage, first plain ole mechanical, first Vostok! So dig the blue dial, been looking around for something like that for sometime.
> Love the affordability, glad I'm a Vostok owner now. I'm sure to get another one now that I've seen the quality to price ratio, want a Scuba dude next.
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> It works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


Can I ask what model is it, sir? Love the color dial with the strap


----------



## BevoWatch

ngtung.le said:


> Can I ask what model is it, sir? Love the color dial with the strap


It's probably a "franken" around here but it's described by the seller as Rare 70's Edition Vostok Komandirskie. Please see the comments by more knowledgeable forum members. I love the blue dial also and that's what made me pull the trigger to purchase it. My very first Vostok. It's so freaking cool.


----------



## BevoWatch

Rocat said:


> Bevo,
> 
> That green is the best looking one in my opinion. Meranom is sold out, where did you pick this one up?


Another Ebay purchase sir. There are several in there right now. Paid $70 including shipping and delivery($55.00 for the watch and $15.00 shipping). Probably not the best deal out there but I'm thoroughly satisfied with the transaction. 10 days to arrive. By the way, the green Zulu strap pictured is not the original. The original looks similar but of lesser quality.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Happy International Friday everyone.

I got an early start to the weekend by just checking in at work this morning and then heading on the neighborhood riparian water.
I've never fished with a Russian before so today is as good as any to give it a try.

*Vostok Komandirskie 35*









It has a screw-down crown and rated to 100m, it should do the job. 
Russians are tough, aren't they? A slightly dingy water shouldn't hurt it.









There it is with a German.


















Back to the water you go German.









The day is not over yet, just a quick lunch break, a little house chores and then back to the creek again this evening. 
Maybe I'll take a Japanese next time.
Hey, have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## mattbeme

.
I really like that model, and it looks even better outside...... (the plastic fish that is...;-)..)

My God, you live in paradise.



BevoWatch said:


> ....Maybe I'll take a Japanese next time.....


Why don't you take along a French-Canadian ?

I like fishing....:-(


----------



## BevoWatch

mattbeme said:


> .
> I really like that model, and it looks even better outside...... (the plastic fish that is...;-)..)
> 
> My God, you live in paradise.
> 
> Why don't you take along a French-Canadian ?
> 
> I like fishing....:-(


Hey, I don't discriminate brother. I'll take just about anyone who likes to fish and knows how to relax and just have a good time. Cheers mate and have a great weekend. Oh, the Komandirskie did great! I really like it.


----------



## mattbeme

BevoWatch said:


> Hey, I don't discriminate brother. I'll take just about anyone who likes to fish and knows how to relax and just have a good time. Cheers mate and have a great weekend. Oh, the Komandirskie did great! I really like it.


Hoover once said: _ "All men are equal before fish."

_The Komandirskie was completely water-proof in your fishing environment: That's great news!

In other words, _for normal daily useage, people should not worry about the 100M rating vs. the 200M rating of the Amphibia. 
_


----------



## BevoWatch

mattbeme said:


> Hoover once said: _ "All men are equal before fish."
> 
> _The Komandirskie was completely water-proof in your fishing environment: That's great news!
> 
> In other words, _for normal daily useage, people should not worry about the 100M rating vs. the 200M rating of the Amphibia.
> _


_Honestly I don't know why so many get caught up in that stuff. 
For normal daily usage all my watches have done fine. 
My non diving watches see the sink for doing dishes regularly than the creek and if I have a sink that is 100m deep to accommodate that much dirty dishes, I'd quit. 
Hell, my non divers see water action enough and they do just fine. 




































Maybe I'll take a Vostok Amphibia just to be sure next time out.;-)
b-)​_


----------



## mattbeme

BevoWatch said:


> _Honestly I don't know why so many get caught up in that stuff.
> For normal daily usage all my watches have done fine.
> 
> Hell, my non divers see water action enough and they do just fine.​_


_
​_
Absolutely. I have to admit that I was bothered by the fact that the Komandirskie K-35 series, like the green one you have, was priced about equal to the Amphibia yet had 1/2 the water resistance rating. I guess I had fallen into that trap of being overly concerned with a 100M rating, which, as you state, is a sufficient rating for everyday use.

I suppose part of the reason for the K-35 price is the fact that the movements they use are produced in much lower quantity vs. the 2414 and especially the 2416, so presumably this would raise the price. Vostok, I believe, wanted to keep the price of the K-35 no greater than that of the Amphibia, yet presumably with the slightly higher movement cost, they were forced to reduce costs in other elements of the design.

However, I would not want Vostok to read such comments as these and begin to believe that the average buyer of an Amphibia would be just as happy if the Amphibia were re-designed to become a 100M rated watch. Yes, 100M is sufficient for the average person, but the 200M rating is one of the reasons the Amphibia has become a popular watch. I would not bother buying or endorsing new Vostoks if they began to down-grade the design of the Amphibia.

200M means more than just good water resistance, it also signifies that the crystal is stronger or thicker, as is the case with the Amphibia crystal vs. that of the Komandirskies. For me, this means that I can wear the watch when I fix the car and I don't have to worry about cracking the crystal.

So, a 200M rating design will always be important and absolutely necessary as part of the Vostok catalogue.

Also, I do believe that every Amphibia enthusiast ought to own a Komandirskie K-35 but these watches could never be a substitute for an Amphibia.
I want to direct these words not so much to Vostok fans but to the Vostok company itself.


----------



## mattbeme

This is the most beautiful Expedition I have ever seen.

You sir, ought to be the head of the advertising department for a watch dealer. 
I find myself desiring each watch in your magnificent photos.


----------



## Arizone

For the same price the K-35's will soon feature a milled steel crown. Still waiting on steel bezels though.


----------



## mattbeme

Arizone said:


> For the same price the K-35's will soon feature a milled steel crown. Still waiting on steel bezels though.


Wow! That will be great.

I hope Vostok puts a nice _Orange _dial on a K-35.


----------



## BevoWatch

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 7882026
> 
> 
> This is the most beautiful Expedition I have ever seen.
> 
> You sir, ought to be the head of the advertising department for a watch dealer.
> I find myself desiring each watch in your magnificent photos.


_I make the "affordables" desirable! Lol! That's the Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822. It comes in black also, the T49820. 


















Huge, check it out next to my blue Vostok.









Really like them though.
b-)​_


----------



## Protocol7

Argh, just bought a K35 from Meranom, should have just waited a little while. Oh well.


----------



## BevoWatch

Protocol7 said:


> Argh, just bought a K35 from Meranom, should have just waited a little while. Oh well.


Wut? What's wrong with the K-35? You don't like it? Oh, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Protocol7

BevoWatch said:


> Wut? What's wrong with the K-35? You don't like it? Oh, welcome to the forum.


Sorry I had meant to quote the post above saying they'll be coming with milled steel crowns. I am sure I will like m K-35, it will fit with my USSR era Komandirskie very well.


----------



## kkphoto

Protocol7 said:


> Sorry I had meant to quote the post above saying they'll be coming with milled steel crowns. I am sure I will like m K-35, it will fit with my USSR era Komandirskie very well.


I just got mine last week and is fantastic. I'm sure you'll be happy w it. I put a glass back on mine and an Amphibia logo band from dr.seikostain on eBay...


----------



## lucky watch

Super band..........................



kkphoto said:


> I just got mine last week and is fantastic. I'm sure you'll be happy w it. I put a glass back on mine and an Amphibia logo band from dr.seikostain on eBay...
> View attachment 7884882


----------



## marko29

My beauty








Poslano sa mog LG-H635 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

Protocol7 said:


> Argh, just bought a K35 from Meranom, should have just waited a little while. Oh well.


Perhaps you will be able to buy the new crown separately..........


----------



## Rocat

Does the K-35 use the 100 or the 110 case?


----------



## mattbeme

Rocat said:


> Does the K-35 use the 100 or the 110 case?


100.


----------



## BevoWatch

_It's been a relaxing lazy Sunday. My kind of Sunday.
Even had a little fun with my bud in our creek.

Vostok Komandirskie K-35




































I'd say he had a good time.









Anyway, really like this watch.









Hoping everyone's weekend is going well. Enjoy the rest of it.
b-)​_


----------



## jetcash

My Komandirskie came in the mail yesterday! So exciting. I even wore it to bed last night.









With some weird lighting.










Even has a little lume left after 30 years.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Here's the lume:









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Protocol7

I think I have enough posts to post photos now, so here's a picture of my Komandirskie. Fairly simple with a 2 o'clock crown. This is my first Russian watch and the one that ultimately got me hooked on collecting!










Finally got the gut to crack it open and adjusted the watch so that it is no longer running fast. It's been two days since adjustment and it is about as accurate as my quartz watches. The only problem with this little guy is that he needs a bit of a tap to start ticking once it's freshly wound.


----------



## BevoWatch

Protocol7 said:


> I think I have enough posts to post photos now, so here's a picture of my Komandirskie. Fairly simple with a 2 o'clock crown. This is my first Russian watch and the one that ultimately got me hooked on collecting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the gut to crack it open and adjusted the watch so that it is no longer running fast. It's been two days since adjustment and it is about as accurate as my quartz watches. The only problem with this little guy is that he needs a bit of a tap to start ticking once it's freshly wound.


As accurate as a quartz? That's freaking amazing. What's your tolerance for "about as accurate as my quartz", a few seconds off the quartz or spot on? I really like that 2 o'clock position. Very nice and good work with the adjustment.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

It's a beautiful watch Protocol7!


----------



## Protocol7

BevoWatch said:


> As accurate as a quartz? That's freaking amazing. What's your tolerance for "about as accurate as my quartz", a few seconds off the quartz or spot on? I really like that 2 o'clock position. Very nice and good work with the adjustment.


It's well within +/- 30 seconds for the most part. I tend to adjust my watches to NIST time every day anyway so it's actually hard to gauge, but it was previously gaining minutes a day until I adjusted it.


----------



## tokareva

Don't think I have seen this one on here for some reason.It is a beautiful dial to me, hard to capture in a photo.If I'm the one taking it that is.


----------



## Eran

Yup the K35 green dial is sure to become future classic... I don't like NATO straps so replaced it with a nice matching substitute.


----------



## mrcolonist

Finally it arrived! With its original box and all. Plus, in better shape than I expected, barely and scratches.


----------



## Proenski

They do serve very well as a dress watch too


----------



## mikegoldnj

My first one just arrived today. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mech3133




----------



## mech3133

Liked the face plus the condition of this Soviet watch. Really take care of it as it's in great condition but the red star one above is the watch for work use in the factory and takes such a hammering but just keeps on running. Love it


----------



## jetcash

Found a snazzy NOS argyle perlon strap for my brassy K!

















Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

The invisible dial version,for those with eyes too sensitive for harsh readable numbers.You could call it the anti big zero watch.I really do like this thing though, some say it's too expensive and it may be , but in my opinion (which is completely worthless) it makes the SE Amphibia models look and feel like junk.(nothing wrong with SE models either, very nice) But why on earth did they use gold hands and gold outlined numbers? It could have been so perfect with black hands and black outlined numbers.ensive:


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Finally put my tanks on proper straps:


----------



## Eran

OK, May 9th is upon us... time to pay tribute to the old Ruskies again. This time put a more military style, slightly more flexible strap on the Komandirskie (the one I put on before was too thick).


----------



## Protocol7

I got my K35 yesterday - what great timing!










No complaints about the quality of this one! Still can't beat how cheap new 'dirskies are for an automatic watch these days.


----------



## BevoWatch

_My Russian love affair continues.....

*70's Edition Komandirskie*
Order Of The USSR Ministry Of Defense
Заказ МО СССР



























But I'm not a fighter as I'm a...... you know.;-)









b-)​_


----------



## Arizone

Careful, that looks like another frankenwatch. That case looks like it is from the civilian models, the dial and hands were relumed, and the seconds hand was painted. The movement should probably also hack, as a 2234.


----------



## BevoWatch

Arizone said:


> Careful, that looks like another frankenwatch. That case looks like it is from the civilian models, the dial and hands were relumed, and the seconds hand was painted. The movement should probably also hack, as a 2234.


Careful, what? I freaking love this watch, every bit of it. It's all good to me!!! Lol!


----------



## kissmywhat

Just arrived.


----------



## mrwomble

BevoWatch said:


> Careful, what? I freaking love this watch, every bit of it. It's all good to me!!! Lol!


It's only a frankenwatch if you don't like it 😉


----------



## BevoWatch

mrwomble said:


> It's only a frankenwatch if you don't like it &#55357;&#56841;


Yup, it's perhap a light attempt to rain on my parade kinda of comment. Even if it is, it's frankentastic! Lol! Nothing to be careful about, it 's affordable to me and I like the features it offer so I now own it. It's a well executed watch so far imho. Yes, the watch hacks and I absolutely dig that about it and one of the reason I bought it! Movement has been excellent so far. Vostok is one of the most modded(positve connotation) watch brand there is because it's easy enough to do and to many modding is part of the fun. Who said Dr. Frankenstein didn't have fun creating the monster? I happen to like the look of this little monster watch too so it's all good to me!


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

Komandirskies and e-book readers... a new marriage 









Inviato dal mio XT1068 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Many people in any such hobby have concerns with authenticity, and when it comes to your lovely photography things can get a bit misleading. 

Of course what matters most is that you like it, as long as you are aware of what you have and that nobody is being overcharged, supporting dubious selling activities that others may not agree with.


----------



## Rocat

This 810 just in from a fellow member. It looks to me to be in great shape. It's not as small as I was expecting. But then again I have two Momentum M1's and an Atlas. BTW this hopefully will scratch my itch for wanting a Hamilton Field Mechanical. I doubt it too. lol
















I do have one question. The watch came with a nice looking strap but it uses the quick release spring bars. So, for the moment I'm out of luck for a strap change. I want to obtain a set (or two) of the proper sized spring bars, preferably from a US seller. I know they are 18mm but what is the correct tip size? Can you Komandirskie guys help a brother out?

Thanks,

btw, I'm finding out these are addictive as my G-Shocks and Divers.


----------



## messyGarage

measured some days ago the 22mm bars from an Amphibia, IIRC are standard 0.8mm tip

probably Komandirskie (and 18mm lugs Amphibians) bar tips are the same


----------



## Rocat

messyGarage said:


> measured some days ago the 22mm bars from an Amphibia, IIRC are standard 0.8mm tip
> 
> probably Komandirskie (and 18mm lugs Amphibians) bar tips are the same


Thanks MG,

I'll compare my 090 lug holes to the 810 and see if there is a noticeable difference.

**edit**

After looking at some other spring bars, these Komandirskie spring bar tips appear to be bigger than the .8mm tip. I tried a 20mm Seiko Fat bar tip off my SNE-107 and it fit perfectly (not the length obviously). Unfortunately, I can't find, because they are probably not made, 18mm bars with the 1.0mm or a 1.1mm tip. I tried a Citizen Pro Master spring bar but it was a tad to big. It would not seat properly.

I have had a watch ruined years ago because of improper fit spring bars. I know the watch is dirt cheap. But that's not a reason to just put the wrong spring bars in it.

The only option I find right now is ordering from Meranom some 18mm Komandirskie bars for $1.61 and then $6 in shipping. I'm not waiting a month for spring bars.

Any other suggestions? Any one have some spare Vostok 18mm spring bars?


----------



## BevoWatch

Arizone said:


> Many people in any such hobby have concerns with authenticity, and when it comes to your lovely photography things can get a bit misleading.
> 
> Of course what matters most is that you like it, as long as you are aware of what you have and that nobody is being overcharged, supporting dubious selling activities that others may not agree with.


Wow, just wow. I'm speechless.


----------



## JRMTactical

BevoWatch said:


> Wow, just wow. I'm speechless.


I think there's a tad of a misunderstanding with what's going on here. Not trying to take one side or another in said misunderstanding but I think the issue is about intentional misrepresentation (which I don't think you're trying to do BevoWatch). Most of us see "Frankenwatches" as frauds being perpetrated upon the unknowing. Many of these are listed for sale as "RARE, ORIGINAL, RARE AND PRACTICALLY NEW" by various unscrupulous sellers ("RARE" being the operative word there  ). The majority have chosen not to support these fraudsters in ANY way...the only way they get any business from serious collectors is to use these fraudulent pieces as parts to restore another piece to an original state. We understand that you are proud of what you have and aren't condemning you. As long as the piece is represented as non original or a "franken" --which you have agreed it is-- (so as not to confuse and unintentionally mislead newer members and collectors) then it shouldn't be a problem. The reason being is that we have all seen so many new guys (at one time that was me as well) post a "new purchase" (sometimes VERY EXPENSIVE purchase) that was represented as a genuine piece....only to have to be let down. So, as long as the piece isn't being misrepresented then there shouldn't be an issue. BUT, please understand that many members are going to tell you that you have a franken watch and they will not be shy about it...and for that it is best to have a very THICK skin because we are a serious bunch when it comes to original, real and truly "rare".
Now..you understand there's also a big difference between "modding" a watch and making something "in your own image" vs what some of these fraudulent sellers do...I don't think ANY of us has any doubts about that. Your watch (the 70's edition "Komandirskie Заказ) isn't anywhere near correct but it's a watch that you like and enjoy...there's not a damn thing wrong with you liking and enjoying it for what it is. Comrade Arizone said as much but was (I believe) trying present you with a friendly warning that so many "Soviet era" watches for sale "in the wild" are not what they are being represented as. That's what we frown on...not your enjoying what you like but the lying thieves that build these watches and represent them as genuine...that's all.

Hope this helps clear it up a bit and I hope you see it in the spirit which it was intended.


----------



## BevoWatch

JRMTactical said:


> I think there's a tad of a misunderstanding with what's going on here. Not trying to take one side or another in said misunderstanding but I think the issue is about intentional misrepresentation (which I don't think you're trying to do BevoWatch). Most of us see "Frankenwatches" as frauds being perpetrated upon the unknowing. Many of these are listed for sale as "RARE, ORIGINAL, RARE AND PRACTICALLY NEW" by various unscrupulous sellers ("RARE" being the operative word there  ). The majority have chosen not to support these fraudsters in ANY way...the only way they get any business from serious collectors is to use these fraudulent pieces as parts to restore another piece to an original state. We understand that you are proud of what you have and aren't condemning you. As long as the piece is represented as non original or a "franken" --which you have agreed it is-- (so as not to confuse and unintentionally mislead newer members and collectors) then it shouldn't be a problem. The reason being is that we have all seen so many new guys (at one time that was me as well) post a "new purchase" (sometimes VERY EXPENSIVE purchase) that was represented as a genuine piece....only to have to be let down. So, as long as the piece isn't being misrepresented then there shouldn't be an issue. BUT, please understand that many members are going to tell you that you have a franken watch and they will not be shy about it...and for that it is best to have a very THICK skin because we are a serious bunch when it comes to original, real and truly "rare".
> Now..as you have written on (and it's much appreciated),there's also a big difference between "modding" a watch and making something "in your own image" vs what some of these fraudulent sellers do...I don't think ANY of us has any doubts about that.
> 
> Hope this helps clear it up a bit and I hope you see it in the spirit which it was intended.


_Thanks JRMTactical for your input, appreciate it. It's well stated and explained. It's all good here and still dig my vintage style "frankenwatches". Honestly they look good to me. They've also been reliable, accurate, comfortable to wear and very easy on my pocket. I don't know why I'm not so bothered that these watches are "frankenwatches". Arizone and mattbeme commented on my first 70's Edition Vostok I posted here that it was a "frankenwatch". I wasn't bothered by that at all and clearly said so then. I liked it enough that I bought another one from the same seller/watchmaker. Yes, it was described as "rare", "vintage", etc and to me it is. I've never seen one before but looked good enough and affordable enough that I didn't see much of a down side. Perhaps a case of ignorance is bliss. The description of them being "rare" or "vintage" wasn't the selling point for me though, it's simply because the watches looked great on the pictures and to my pleasant surprise even better in hand. I'm honestly quite impressed with the quality for the price I paid for it and to me that translate to value. I say kudos to the watchmaker that put it together. So, Vostok "frankenwatch" as they may be, they're still pretty cool to me. Sorry that my "lovely photography" may make some of you want one or mislead you to want one. Better stick to the original, real and truly "rare" timepieces just to be on the safe side. Me, well I'm different and obviously not as serious as some of you hardcore purist and I'm ok with it. It's still enjoyable to me to own these watches. Here are the two 70's Edition Vostok watches I've posted.......

70's Edition Vostok "Frankenwatch"


































































































Too bad for some of you folks that these are just ''frankenwatches".
Hope that clears things up so some of you don't fall for it.
​_


----------



## mrwomble

Man, you've got to stop posting that blue one. I get this twitchy feeling in my wallet like my credit card's trying to leap out and start ebaying on its own accord.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

@Bevo, do you think you could tell me who the seller is? The blue one is fantastic, but this black one is unbelievable beautiful. I want to follow the seller in case he makes suck great beauties again


----------



## Zany4

Got my first 'dirskie. Have some Amphibia, but wanted a vintage WWII commemorative to go on a St. George NATO strap.

I believe after searching that it's authentic ('85 Italian "1945") and not franken. Can anyone tell me for sure if it's a chromed brass or stainless steel case?

I may also replace the old damaged 333 bezel with a Boris bezel and Dagaz black insert with orange numbers.


----------



## tokareva

Very nice Zany , sure does look like steel to me.I like the bezel on it.Will be looking for one of these now.Sorry to be a copy cat....:smile_cat:


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> Very nice Zany ,sure does look like steel to me.I like the bezel on it.Will be looking for one of these now.Sorry to be a copy cat:smile_cat:


Thanks! I think it's steel too because there wouldn't be tool marks from the machining if it were chromed. I also like those 333 bezels and sure wish Meranom had them in stock so I could get a new one of the same style as a replacement, but I may add a little color to match the St. George with a custom bezel.


----------



## Rocat

Rocat said:


> This 810 just in from a fellow member. It looks to me to be in great shape. It's not as small as I was expecting. But then again I have two Momentum M1's and an Atlas. BTW this hopefully will scratch my itch for wanting a Hamilton Field Mechanical. I doubt it too. lol
> 
> View attachment 8081898
> 
> View attachment 8081914
> 
> 
> I do have one question. The watch came with a nice looking strap but it uses the quick release spring bars. So, for the moment I'm out of luck for a strap change. I want to obtain a set (or two) of the proper sized spring bars, preferably from a US seller. I know they are 18mm but what is the correct tip size? Can you Komandirskie guys help a brother out?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> btw, I'm finding out these are addictive as my G-Shocks and Divers.


Replying to my own post...

I found a solution for replacement spring bars for a Komandirskie. I have a couple of the Momentum M1 Dive watches which use 18mm spring bars. After looking at them under magnification I saw that the tips were larger and fit perfect into the lug holes. Correct size! Success! After a call to Momentum HQ, I have six spring bars headed my way.


----------



## JonS1967

BevoWatch said:


> _My Russian love affair continues.....
> 
> *70's Edition Komandirskie*
> Order Of The USSR Ministry Of Defense
> Заказ МО СССР
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not a fighter as I'm a...... you know.;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


I think this is such a great looking watch. I love the strap choice as well. Enjoy this beautiful piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

JonS1967 said:


> I think this is such a great looking watch. I love the strap choice as well. Enjoy this beautiful piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so too and yes, I will continue to enjoy it. Thanks so much.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Good Sunday everyone.

Well, it's easy like Sunday morning in the neighborhood.
The rain has stopped and the sun is finally out. Nice to see lush green around again.
Easy relaxing Sunday once again.

Ea$y affordable pick for today....

*Vostok Komandirskie K-35*









This is how this watch gets treated, it's no safe queen and certainly a blast to wear around the weekend.









River is blown out with all the rain lately so no fishing today but it's nice out, might as well enjoy the green surroundings.









Yeah, easy.








Take care everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## tokareva

Just picked up yesterday, really really like this one ,and all the features it has.Only complaint is the strap feels too thin, going to order one of those thick ones from C&B everybody always recommends.


----------



## BevoWatch

_My Komandirskie came with an acceptable strap but since I have one that's better I did replace mine. 
I have a few other straps that I can put on mine including a C&B Phalanx strap that does look good imho 
but still prefer the added security of the Zulu strap. My watch don't get babied on the weekends.

*Komandirskie K-35 *
with the Crown & Buckle Phalanx canvas/leather strap.

















b-)​_


----------



## mikegoldnj

tokareva said:


> Just picked up yesterday, really really like this one ,and all the features it has.Only complaint is the strap feels too thin, going to order one of those thick ones from C&B everybody always recommends.


Very nice one!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

mikegoldnj said:


> Very nice one!


+1, beautiful dial! Love it.

And yeah C&B is a sure bet! great quality I fully recommend them.

using Tapatalk!


----------



## tokareva

jose-CostaRica said:


> mikegoldnj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> +1, beautiful dial! Love it.
> 
> And yeah C&B is a sure bet! great quality I fully recommend them.
> 
> using Tapatalk!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys! I have a bezel coming for it, but the original one isn't really that bad, so will see what happens.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

tokareva said:


> Thanks guys! I have a bezel coming for it, but the original one isn't really that bad, so will see what happens.


I've been expecting for a wrist shot of that watch for a looong time, thanks and more pictures please. It's a beautiful watch. Btw, how's the lume compared to regular komandirskies, same or better?


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

New bezel and a black nato, perfect for work.


----------



## tokareva

Andrei Mihaila said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! I have a bezel coming for it, but the original one isn't really that bad, so will see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been expecting for a wrist shot of that watch for a looong time, thanks and more pictures please. It's a beautiful watch. Btw, how's the lume compared to regular komandirskies, same or better?
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm very happy with it,unfortunately lume seems like normal.I thought the numbers might be luminescent, but they aren't.It's fun to wear because there is a lot to look at with the day night indicator and the 24 hour feature.


----------



## Zany4

So my Italian bird landed today, all the way from Izhevsk... '85 export 1945. Very good condition from a seller on Etsy, even case back seems correct. One of the lume dots is cracked and some light scratches on the crystal that I can probably PolyWatch and the case which I can polish, but that's about it. Liking it on the St. George NATO.

The question is the original 139 (333?) bezel. I like it a lot, but it has some annoying damage; deep scratch around 45 and bubbling around 20. It's acrylic if I'm not mistaken, but can it be touched up with PolyWatch too or will that damage the numbering? Will it even help or make it worse.

There are some original used bezels floating around for sale, but they are expensive and not totally pristine. Based on feedback from the forum I might try and get one or I can also change to this nice DAGAZ / Boris bezel I have that goes with the Victory Day motif. Comments and thoughts are appreciated. Once I swap a bezel, I rarely go back!


----------



## tokareva

Zany,Lay the insert or the insert and bezel on top of the original on the watch, and take a picture looking directly down of it so we can more closely tell what it would look like with the other bezel.


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> Zany, Lay the insert or the insert and bezel on top of the original on the watch, and take a picture looking directly down of it so we can more closely tell what it would look like with the other bezel.


Floating on top... I'm just really undecided on this one. I want to do the watch justice. If I have to buy another old Vostok just for a decent bezel or hunt around on ebay for a Vostok 139/333 bezel, it might be worth it to keep it original. That being said, I like the pop of the orange and black from the new bezel as it also closely matches the second hand...


----------



## tokareva

Its up to you Zany,but it looks great to me with the original bezel and the new strap .Excellent choice!


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> Its up to you Zany,but it looks great to me with the original bezel and the new strap .Excellent choice!


Thanks!

The original bezel stays!!!! Nothing that some hard work and PolyWatch couldn't handle. Had no idea it would work so well on the bezel. Got rid of most of the scratches and all of the bubbling. A little Micro-mesh and Cape Cod to finish off the case and it's almost like new. Anybody wanna buy a nice new Boris bezel with DAGAZ insert?


----------



## mattbeme

Zany4 said:


> .....Nothing that some hard work and PolyWatch couldn't handle. Had no idea it would work so well on the bezel. Got rid of most of the scratches and all of the bubbling.


That's good news!

I was thinking of buying one of those vintage bezels but I was nervous since most have scratches. It looks like new!

I too think the original black bezel looks best. Too much orange / red with the Dagaz insert and striped NATO; the dial becomes lost; too 'busy'...


----------



## elsoldemayo

Zany4 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The original bezel stays!!!! Nothing that some hard work and PolyWatch couldn't handle. Had no idea it would work so well on the bezel. Got rid of most of the scratches and all of the bubbling. A little Micro-mesh and Cape Cod to finish off the case and it's almost like new. Anybody wanna buy a nice new Boris bezel with DAGAZ insert?


Looks fantastic! Good to know polywatch can be used on that type of bezel too.


----------



## Ita

My one and only, sporting a Fibi bezel...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSWAN13




----------



## feelasopher

My other Russian (not including my wife)


----------



## martinz

doe anyone know dimension of komandirskie 86? i mean in diameter, height, lug to lug, and lug size..
regards


----------



## rain dog

martinz said:


> doe anyone know dimension of komandirskie 86? i mean in diameter, height, lug to lug, and lug size..


My eyes aren't as sharp as they used to be, but mine seems to be 40mm wide without crown, and 44mm lug to lug. About 11mm thick, with 20mm lugs.


----------



## volgofmr

K-34 blue


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

"Lillehammer" 1994 year


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

a couple of "Generalskie". Looks like komandirskie but with some difference.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

I love it))


----------



## stevoe

Three of a kind...









Regards
Stephan


----------



## Zany4

The Treptower I've been hunting for arrived today. In very good condition with minimal sunburn. Needs a few licks of Polywatch and a some Cape Cod love, but should clean up like a beauty. Now I need to choose a strap, maybe invest in a black leather NATO or something vintage. May have to go on black and tan nylon NATO for the time being.


----------



## Zany4

All cleaned up...


----------



## K-19

My first Komandirskie!


----------



## TheUnflushedToilet

Here's my little collection I started 11 months ago, sorted by order of arrival
Got the nato straps yesterday and put them on to see what would it be like
the second from the left isn't actually a komandirskie but a vostok prestige










My next one will be the orange neptune, if i manage to order one before it is sold out. The demand is high on this one


----------



## Brakepad

Hello,

Newbie here.

I had no previous experience with Vostok watches but I must admit that this one which I received recently is very nice.


----------



## mattbeme

Brakepad said:


> Hello,
> 
> Newbie here.
> 
> I had no previous experience with Vostok watches but *I must admit that this one which I received recently is very nice.*


Yes, I must admit it is very nice also!

I like your choice of NATO. Very classy.


----------



## mariomart

Brothers in arms  Just waiting on a nice brown leather bund strap for the black face Komandirskie.


----------



## purplegiraffe

I've got this one incoming from the motherland. Should be here by next week! Hoping that it is legit. Figured for the price it was worth the gamble!! First jump into the Russians!


----------



## K-19

purplegiraffe said:


> I've got this one incoming from the motherland. Should be here by next week! Hoping that it is legit. Figured for the price it was worth the gamble!! First jump into the Russians!


Good choice! You really can't go wrong with these great watches. Don't let the affordable price worry you. They are built tough like a Soviet tank.


----------



## purplegiraffe

K-19 said:


> Good choice! You really can't go wrong with these great watches. Don't let the affordable price worry you. They are built tough like a Soviet tank.


Thanks K-19. I really like the affordable aspect of these guys. Glad to hear everyone has good to say about these!!


----------



## K-19

Another great thing about Vostok Komandirskies and Amphibians is that affordable factory replacement parts are readily available on eBay- crystals, hands, dials, cases, complete movements, rubber gaskets, stems, bezels, etc.


----------



## thisisjlai

Here's mine Komandirskie. Bought it to give as a groomsmen gift, took it for a test drive a few weeks ago...


----------



## cary9719

I just became a fan and owner of a Vostok Kommanderskie watch as of 2 weeks ago. I am really impressed with the quality, look and feel of this inexpensive mechanical watch. I changed the bracelet immediately and it's extremely comfortable on the wrist. The only complaint is working with the crown to wind the watch or move the second hand, but it's getting better with practice. But the amazing thing about






is the accuracy. This morning my watch was 2 seconds off the atomic clock at NIST!!! The watch cost me $27.50 plus $5.90 shipping and it took just 11 days from Moscow to Plantation (So. FL). LOVE THIS WATCH.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

I wanted to try somethink different: one of my Komandirskyes on a solid steel "backbone" strap.
What do you think?


----------



## eggnspoons

A little annoyed as I scratched it up a bit


















Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## EZM1

Previous 12hr dial was damaged. Manage to pick up another but in 24hrs


----------



## WilliamT1974

Got this in the mail today:



























It was in a 3lb watch assortment sold on eBay. I got the lot for around $16US. The remainder is predictably junked quartz.

I guess there's a chance this one could be a real Soviet piece. The Speidel band is marked USA. I should probably do the responsible thing and do a DCLA, but it appears to be running strongly as-is.

Gonna give the crystal a polish and probably wear it to dinner tonight.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamT1974

EZM1 said:


> Previous 12hr dial was damaged. Manage to pick up another but in 24hrs


Looks good. Nice strap, too.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnna

It's old.. It's ugly... And I Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-19

Twins!


----------



## Indiglo92

My one and only Komandirski


----------



## Mechayoshi

Guess I'm in the club now. (Excuse the bad photo.)Scored this today. She's been well loved by her previous owner and will now be well loved by me. Btw, what symbol is this? I know nothing about Russia.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Vostok and Poljot A by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

My first Komandorskie (of three) on the left. Much nicer and easier to read in person.
The other two are new. Both run 5-7 seconds fast in a day. I find they will hack with a little reverse action when setting the hands. This being such I see no reason to mess with the regulators!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin

Poor Old Dave said:


> Vostok and Poljot A by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
> 
> My first Komandorskie (of three) on the left. Much nicer and easier to read in person.
> The other two are new. Both run 5-7 seconds fast in a day. I find they will hack with a little reverse action when setting the hands. This being such I see no reason to mess with the regulators!


Hey I recognize those two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## croarcher

Mechayoshi,that could be border police sign.


----------



## stevoe

Sun is shinning, time to make a blingbling picture... ;-)









Regards
Stephan


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Finally got the new bezel on mine.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

This is fabulous.
That is my favourite Komandirskie dial. 
That strap magnifies the blue of the dial.


----------



## mxm

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Finally got the new bezel on mine.


Do you now the number of this dial?


----------



## mxm

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Finally got the new bezel on mine.


Do you know the number of this dial?


----------



## rothko

Matt_Bored_O said:


> View attachment 8986521
> 
> 
> This is fabulous.
> That is my favourite Komandirskie dial.
> That strap magnifies the blue of the dial.


Wow!!! I agree with Matt - that's a great combination. That bezel choice is a winner too. Great watch!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

rothko said:


> ........That bezel choice is a winner too. Great watch!


I just noticed, that bezel is from a 090 case !

I am surprised it fits. It really is a winner, perfect combination.

That particular case style has a flat glass crystal I believe.


----------



## croarcher

mxm it'a 641 dial


----------



## mxm

croarcher said:


> mxm it'a 641 dial


Thank you very much!


----------



## mxm

croarcher said:


> mxm it'a 641 dial


There was some kind of error and the post was duplicated.
I erased this one.


----------



## sebastienb

A not so common komandirskie : no bezel, matte sandblaster case, mineral glass, and 20mm lugs









(review in french on my blog : Vostok Komandirskie 861031 : une field watch soviétique - Tactical Nerd )


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Plain old Paratrooper. On a strap I bought for the Poljot (which needs a little nudge on the fast lever)


----------



## taimurkhan

Komandirskie 811398


----------



## DOA

I found my very first Komandirskie today!!! (I did want to own one but this one dropped into my lap, sort of)
I was browsing an antiques market with my dad today and at one stall there was a section with "everything 15 bucks" - and what do I see (amongst mostly crap) - a Komandirskie that looks basically new.
I pick it up and the kid minding the stall tells me, It's broken.
Aww, I think. But still worth 15...and those are build like tanks..and it looks new...So I unscrew the crown and wind it and it starts up instantly.
I watch it running for 2 mins then ask,
what exactly is broken?
Says he, I tried to wind it and it (the crown) was stuck so it must have rusted shut.
I gave him the 15 bucks and took it *grin* - he did not know you had to unscrew the crown...it runs perfectly!!!
I still want one with a black dial but this is a perfect start.
Sorry for the ugly ugly (imho) strap that came with it, I already ordered a Nato. And sorry it's a phone pic, always floored how good the photos in this forum are.

...In about one week, 4 Russian watches...this is doing a proverbial Raketa start (I got myself a Big Zero that I am in love with. Then we got a Copernicus as an X-Mas present for my aunt as she is an astronomer. My mother saw the Copernicus and wanted one too. Now I found the Komandirskie...)

TG I signed up here.


----------



## rcapiloto

DOA said:


> I found my very first Komandirskie today!!! (I did want to own one but this one dropped into my lap, sort of)
> I was browsing an antiques market with my dad today and at one stall there was a section with "everything 15 bucks" - and what do I see (amongst mostly crap) - a Komandirskie that looks basically new.
> I pick it up and the kid minding the stall tells me, It's broken.
> Aww, I think. But still worth 15...and those are build like tanks..and it looks new...So I unscrew the crown and wind it and it starts up instantly.
> I watch it running for 2 mins then ask,
> what exactly is broken?
> Says he, I tried to wind it and it (the crown) was stuck so it must have rusted shut.
> I gave him the 15 bucks and took it *grin* - he did not know you had to unscrew the crown...it runs perfectly!!!
> I still want one with a black dial but this is a perfect start.
> Sorry for the ugly ugly (imho) strap that came with it, I already ordered a Nato. And sorry it's a phone pic, always floored how good the photos in this forum are.
> 
> ...In about one week, 4 Russian watches...this is doing a proverbial Raketa start (I got myself a Big Zero that I am in love with. Then we got a Copernicus as an X-Mas present for my aunt as she is an astronomer. My mother saw the Copernicus and wanted one too. Now I found the Komandirskie...)
> 
> TG I signed up here.


A beautiful Zakaz! Shows a little wear but I think it adds character to it!

Enjoy it in your wrist!

RC


----------



## DOA

rcapiloto said:


> A beautiful Zakaz! Shows a little wear but I think it adds character to it!
> 
> Enjoy it in your wrist!
> 
> RC


Ahh, thanks! I am only just really taking it in slowly and had only looked at the dial as a whole so far, now that you mention it...is the inscription a valid method of dating this watch, i.e. 3AKA3 MO CCCP, is that an older one from the 80ies still "by order of the ministry"? I don't think this case is made anymore today?
Wear is not that bad (photo is a bit desaturated, dots are yellow but no lumen has survived), save the minutes hand has lost some lumen (as one can see in pic, half is see-through). The case has never been worn I think and is scratch-free, the glass only has micro scractches that probably come from being flung carelessly into the antiques dealer's boxes  bezel is completely faultless, too.
Really happy with this purchase  and it's dead accurate.


----------



## Jay McQueen

Sorry if I get off-topic...just a quick question or two. I am about to order some manual wind Komandirskies.
Guess they need winding daily, question is, how do I know when I am done winding? Will the crown stop or
is it a certain amount of rounds to wind it?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Jay McQueen said:


> Sorry if I get off-topic...just a quick question or two. I am about to order some manual wind Komandirskies.
> Guess they need winding daily, question is, how do I know when I am done winding? Will the crown stop or
> is it a certain amount of rounds to wind it?


Wind once per day.

About 36hrs. power reserve

Use a 'ratcheting' type of motion, back and forth without removing you fingers.
So, each turn of the crown is about 1/2 of a full rotation of the crown.
About 25-30 1/2 rotations per day.

You will feel the crown will suddenly become very stiff and it will not turn more.
The same as most manual watches.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Because it's 3-6-9 at BSHT, a cameo appearance.....









Not too shabby for a fishing watch with the screw-down crown and all.....

















b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

.


----------



## DOA

the Nato strap has arrived (first one anyway)


----------



## Jay McQueen

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Wind once per day.
> 
> About 36hrs. power reserve
> 
> Use a 'ratcheting' type of motion, back and forth without removing you fingers.
> So, each turn of the crown is about 1/2 of a full rotation of the crown.
> About 25-30 1/2 rotations per day.
> 
> You will feel the crown will suddenly become very stiff and it will not turn more.
> The same as most manual watches.


Thank you for great info! I have some Amphibia's, but the Komandirskie is new to me.
Guess setting the date is the same way as on the Amphibia.


----------



## Keithcozz

Boo: Thick, annoying wrist brace (on BOTH wrists), my ulnar nerve palsy is acting-up...

Yay: Long-ass NATO strap


----------



## watch22

I just got this same watch yesterday. It's great.

Same NATO strap. But mine didn't come with a fish. Where do I get my fish?


----------



## mariomart




----------



## Rimmed762

A quick mod. Maybe 341171.

I really like white dials.


----------



## do_checkdate

Just arrived


----------



## KasperDK

Can anyone tell me more about this? It's obviously used, but how old is it? Thought it a bit strange that there is no "made in" text on the dial.


----------



## DOA

KasperDK said:


> Can anyone tell me more about this? It's obviously used, but how old is it? Thought it a bit strange that there is no "made in" text on the dial.


Is that the one from ebay last week?  I really liked that one too  - can't tell you about the age BUT I do remember spotting this dial before when I looked over this thread here - because I was interested whether this was a real Komandirskie dial when I saw it on ebay. And yes in the more than 100 pages right here there is a similar dial somewhere.


----------



## KasperDK

DOA said:


> Is that the one from ebay last week?  I really liked that one too  - can't tell you about the age BUT I do remember spotting this dial before when I looked over this thread here - because I was interested whether this was a real Komandirskie dial when I saw it on ebay. And yes in the more than 100 pages right here there is a similar dial somewhere.


Heh must have missed it, I did extensive browsing of this thread - Glad to hear theres another one. And yes, it's the one that was on ebay, I bought it for a present for my dad, and just thought i'd make sure it was the real deal (Price was good I thought, so I took the chance).


----------



## Rimmed762

Usually that there are no "made in"-text points to the early nineties. Maybe into 92-93.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Yeah, it's may just be a Frankendirskie but just look at it.
I'm going to wear it and enjoy it. Great time keeper to boot. 









Here it is today/tonight with a different strap.








b-)​_


----------



## Rimmed762

K-35 with Hirsch carbon strap.


----------



## wekke

hello dear Comrads
My first Komandirskie just arrived,
could be a transition model one says ?
has no 'made in .....' and has serienumber on the back, i read somewhere this could be from the end of the USSR production?
not cleaned it up yet, but looks decent to me,
i'm not to familiar with Vostoks (my main interest is USSR's 3133 sturmanskie -type) , so every info is welkom (good or bad)


----------



## SinanjuStein

If i remember correctly, unmarked models were usually made right after the fall of the USSR. 

Since they started using the "made in Russia" id only towards the late 90s early 2000s.


----------



## Arizone

wekke said:


> hello dear Comrads
> My first Komandirskie just arrived,
> could be a transition model one says ?
> has no 'made in .....' and has serienumber on the back, i read somewhere this could be from the end of the USSR production?
> not cleaned it up yet, but looks decent to me,
> i'm not to familiar with Vostoks (my main interest is USSR's 3133 sturmanskie -type) , so every info is welkom (good or bad)


Yeah, the combination of no inscription and a serial is unusual but I would think it's possible as a transitional piece. The remainder of the watch looks fine.


----------



## jpfwatch

After 2 Vostok Amphibias it was time to get a Komandirskie:


----------



## stevoe

Red Stars only, but...hmm...I think, I need a second box...









Best wishes
Stephan


----------



## jpfwatch

Komandirskie on a Marine Nationale strap


----------



## iannnb

stevoe said:


> Red Stars only, but...hmm...I think, I need a second box...
> 
> View attachment 9586410
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Stephan


If you get a second, you'll just have to purchase more to fill out that box as well. Then you'll need a third box and so on. So, yeah, I'd say you do need a second box


----------



## Rudakovski

Got a Generalskie from the early 90's(after 91) and a Kommandirskie automatic 70 years of victory limited series that according to was only produced in 200 Pieces.


----------



## glennav8

My New Komandirskie K34,

I wanted a watch with a GMT hand,and the K-34 fills the need perfectly,quality made and attractive ,great price too.
I own a Poljot Aviator also,but the K-34 has become my favorite "Pilot" Watch.

Regards,
Glenn


----------



## Christoph Kemp

The Komandirskies are fun and easy to customize with all parts available on the web and from Boctok. My good friend and comrade Dr. Seiko, (do a search) also makes some really cool stuff for them. Other than the date window, all dials, bezels and hands interchange. Here are two among many that I have customized.
















I just finished the white/chrome one, custom sharp angled and bold bezel, custom dial with no logos (I removed them because it was an Amphibian Dial), brushed finished silver hands and a SS chain mail band. I am awaiting parts for the dual tone. The only draw back is that it can take up to six weeks for delivery of parts from Boctok.


----------



## Christoph Kemp

glennav8 said:


> My New Komandirskie K34,
> 
> I wanted a watch with a GMT hand,and the K-34 fills the need perfectly,quality made and attractive ,great price too.
> I own a Poljot Aviator also,but the K-34 has become my favorite "Pilot" Watch.
> 
> Regards,
> Glenn
> View attachment 9622610


A fantastic watch! I recently purchased one and I love it! I was looking at the - Hamilton Khaki King and the Tissot PRC 200 but instead I bought the big Komandirskie, just like your's and I am glad I did. They really dressed the movement up on this model with the blued screws, gold gears and the Geneva finish on the counterweight. Its cool to show the dial but then when you flip it over and show the backside with all of the engraving and the see through case, it really blows people away. It came with a really nice leather band and quick release clasp but I have always like buckles so I changed mine out and stored the original band away.

View attachment 9625538


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

350642 24 hour


----------



## Sburn

A nice, cheap find from the big auction site. Great patina. New perlon band that I put on. Perhaps I will artificially age the band to match the watch.


----------



## coupeborgward

Like that leather band 



jpfwatch said:


> After 2 Vostok Amphibias it was time to get a Komandirskie:
> 
> View attachment 9583378
> 
> 
> View attachment 9583386


----------



## mr mash

Received yesterday. First Vostok. Feeling sort of nice to be actually winding a watch again. Need a new Nato









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sburn

Model 539707. Factory band went into the bin. 2-piece NATO now


----------



## Rudakovski

Komandirskie 40 years of victory, заказ мо ссср.


----------



## bobski

I would say this dirskie is far sleeker and cooler than any amphibia I have seen... but that's just me!


----------



## jpfwatch

on a blue perlon strap


----------



## MedicalMantis

Not sure if this thread is still being looked at, but here's mine anyways.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

MedicalMantis said:


> Not sure if this thread is still being looked at......


No worries, it is !


----------



## mxm

MedicalMantis said:


> Not sure if this thread is still being looked at, but here's mine anyways.


This is a joke... right?


----------



## MedicalMantis

mxm said:


> This is a joke... right?


It can if you want it to be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

One of the older generation.


----------



## stevoe

Parade...









Wish you a nice weekend!

Regards
Stephan


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

stevoe said:


> Parade...
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


You are certainly a connoisseur of Komandirskie !

Close-ups please !!

You are showing only a glimpse of what awaits us.

Like a 'lady of the night' in a window in Amsterdam.


----------



## stevoe

Matt_Bored_O said:


> ...Close-ups please !!


Okay, here some more pictures. Red Stars only...






























Regards
Stephan


----------



## krmarq2015




----------



## jpfwatch

Komandirskie with right upper crown


----------



## wekke

arrived saturday,
not easy to get the nickel star and indices and the brownish innercircle in one picture,


----------



## croarcher

jpf,what a beaty you have..


----------



## jpfwatch

Thanks croarcher 
I bought it from watchmakermonroe on Etsy.


----------



## Bolum

My franken "Amphibirskie" has just arrived from the Ukraine and I've just put it on this green canvas strap. I was bothered about it having an apparently modern fake Komandirskie dial but it looks amazing in person anyway, I am sure I will wear it with pride!


----------



## mariomart

Today the mailman delivered a lovely trio of Vostoks to me :-! from various sellers in Russia and the Ukraine 

After doing my usual thing of polishing the cases and crystals and giving them an ultrasonic bath, as well as deciding on what band/strap would work best, here the are


----------



## Rudakovski

Picked up this Komandirskie to use the dial and hands (maybe bezel also, i don't know yet) for modding an amphibian, got to say that this model looks great, also i have never seen hands like that on an Vostok, any one else familiar with those?


----------



## Khairi

Vintage komandirskie


----------



## NuttySlack

Mine arrived this morning - still waiting for a decent strap!


----------



## alexir

My K35 mod -

Before 









After


----------



## mariomart

This little beauty arrived this morning, and after an ultrasonic bath, crystal polish, replace seconds hand and regulation it's purring like a kitten +/-5 seconds per day |> 

I particularly love the folded steel band it came with which came up a treat after its bath and a polish. The inset details are pretty cool :-!

My dog wasn't interested and only wanted to play Frisbee :-d


----------



## mariomart

Decided to move my Komandirskie textured dial into a Titanium-nitride Komandirskie case and give it a "shark" Vostok bezel to complement the anchor and submarine on the dial. I think it works :-!


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

WatchMakerMonroe from ETSY


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## mariomart

Komandirskie K35 with Meranom SE stainless steel silver bezel and bond strap.


----------



## Sandro8086

These russian watches are like candies, you just can't stop buying them.


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## SlashIROC

I no longer own it, but I bought it straight from Russia brand new and had it most of last year


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I have a question and this seems as good a place for it as any.

The Komandirskie SEEMS to have a two speed adjustment.
One lever hard to move and a slimmer lever that moves pretty easy.
I've been tickling the slimmer lever and have my two working 
Komandorskie watches within a few seconds of perfect.

A picture of them


----------



## saturnine

I believe this is what you are looking for. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/calibrating-vostok-amphibia-2059234.html#post17426242


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Now inexplicably the blue Komandorskie has quit running.
It was still fast and I did not put the toothpick where I shouldn't.
In related news this one began working again. Fast but working.









Of course wouldn't you know it. It wasn't running when I set the picture up.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## EPK

I would love to show you mine. It's my favorite and modded with a different bezel and strap. However, it appears that you must comment a lot before you can post pictures. That will take forever for a lurker like me. 

Great looking dirskies !


----------



## EPK

Trying again....

My favorite and one of the cheapest outside of a Casio alarm watch.


----------



## soviet

Red watches need red colour background.


----------



## mariomart




----------



## mariomart




----------



## mariomart

A growing family


----------



## scouser

My vintage 3 AKA 3 Dirskie.......Love it


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> A growing family


Love the pie slice dial.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## fargelios

del


----------



## bonakshed




----------



## Obik




----------



## 103ssv




----------



## wadewadewade

Mine is not in a good way...needs a good clean and I need to fix the strap!















(Hasn't been worn in a couple of weeks, hence the date!)


----------



## saturnine

103ssv said:


> View attachment 11004618


Are those gold or silver hands?


----------



## 103ssv

saturnine said:


> Are those gold or silver hands?


Had to look myself too... actually they are gold.
Is that a good sign?


----------



## NorthSailor

Rockin' my white K35 on a navy ToxicN80 !


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## mr mash

New NATO from watch obsession. What do you think. I quite like it😂








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Clubbie

Komandirskie

I think the plane on the dial is the Tupolev TU


----------



## Red Clubbie

I don't know what happened to my text? Half was cut out.

I think the plane is the Tupolev TU-22M, the Backfire Bomber.


----------



## NuttySlack

My zakaz - bit blurry, I'm afraid - low light mobile phone shot.










Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## bzr

Here's mine, complete with sleepy cat:


----------



## K-19

MonroeFromEtsy said:


> View attachment 11122066


I've always liked this dial. You don't see them very often here. :-!


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

K-19 said:


> I've always liked this dial. You don't see them very often here. :-!


I like it too!It is one of my favorites!


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## stevoe

Winding-Day... 
















Regards
Stephan


----------



## scouser




----------



## linux.author

two new ones; military style (431783) will be a beater:
















btw, nice accuracy on the military version (i know, i know, it hasn't settled in yet, but still...):









willie
on the rainy and cooling Gulf of Mexico


----------



## scouser

And there a gold faced dial on the way.....just love these......


----------



## NuttySlack

scouser said:


> And there a gold faced dial on the way.....just love these......


Those Panerai style dials are very cool - I've got one on the way though it's a bit battered.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## scouser

NuttySlack said:


> Those Panerai style dials are very cool
> 
> Yeah mate, I had to 'touch up' the blue one, the one on the right is pristine....!


----------



## Tnt9

stevoe said:


> Winding-Day... 
> 
> View attachment 11157746
> 
> View attachment 11157754
> 
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


this is excelent!!!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

So many beautiful combinations here. One could perhaps build a collection entirely of them.

I have two (the "Plane" and the "Submarine"). Here's one of them:


----------



## mariomart

My sub-collection of these old comrades is gradually increasing, could you just imagine the stories that these old fellows have to tell


----------



## mroatman

mariomart said:


> My sub-collection of these old comrades is gradually increasing, could you just imagine the stories that these old fellows have to tell


The two on the bottom right!!


----------



## dleesys

Love my tank Komandirskie. The style of the arabic numbers on the dial is magnificent.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## scouser

Ive been informed this is a 'Fantasy dial' from the Ukraine!!!......keep making them!!!!!!


----------



## swank

I got this one and I love it!

Quick question it has the day/night feature. Is all that does really just turn over to white at 9am and black at 9pm? Kind of an odd feature, given that there is at 24hr time window too.

I thought it would be an am/pm indicator, but while setting it the first time I realized that it flips over at 9 am and 9 pm. I guess that makes sense for a day/night indicator and might help if you are on a submarine for a week. I just want to make sure this is the correct functioning of the indicator.


----------



## NuttySlack

My latest Komandirskie - 783430. Amazingly, for a 40 year old watch and a Russian one at that, the lume still 'works'!









Seen here on a sort of rubber strap taken from a £4.99 quartz watch bought at Lidl.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## NuttySlack

Got this at the weekend - it's a bit temperamental but I really like it


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## stefvanriet




----------



## Sandro8086




----------



## taimurkhan

stefvanriet said:


> View attachment 11476762


Lovely watch! Glad to see a good picture of it here.

Post it here too, if you please: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wruw-april-2017-2017-a-4193570.html


----------



## scouser

Got the blue....to go with my black.....


----------



## stefvanriet

taimurkhan said:


> Lovely watch! Glad to see a good picture of it here.
> 
> Post it here too, if you please: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wruw-april-2017-2017-a-4193570.html


Thanks! I just did


----------



## Bluemoon61

My first one arrived today









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pribondo

cant find topic about ori or not komandirskie so please help with indentyfying. These one mechanism is 2234 so should be ok for this model.Hands probably too but dont know about the rest.


----------



## Pribondo

also glass looks for me like not from this model but not sure


----------



## mroatman

Pribondo said:


> cant find topic about ori or not komandirskie so please help with indentyfying. These one mechanism is 2234 so should be ok for this model.Hands probably too but dont know about the rest.


Looks fine. Crystal is probably replaced.


----------



## mariomart

Soyuz Apollo Union Komandirskie special edition


----------



## krmarq2015




----------



## bpmurray

Back from the shop.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## linuxs

My contributions









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

View attachment 11786602
View attachment 11786610


----------



## REDSWAN13




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## nikbrown

I guess this watch belongs in this thread... don't really know anything about Russian watches. Traveled in the Ukraine a bit as a young teenager 25 years ago








A few of the souvenirs I dug out as I looked for, and found, my original watch box and papers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone




----------



## DeanR

Here's one of mine:


----------



## DeanR

And another:


----------



## uptempo

Got this one in Eastern Europe a few years back.


----------



## mariomart

I haven't worn a Komandirskie for quite a while. This TiN Komandirskie style with the golden accents has always been one of my favourite dial and case combinations, I consider it quite a looker.


----------



## Sandro8086

Yay or nay?


----------



## elsoldemayo

Sandro8086 said:


> Yay or nay?


Like it, so yay.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## eyeamgrewt

Komandirskie on a blue carbon fiber strap and blue lumed bezel


----------



## Vision009

Although I have had many Amphibias, this is my first KOMANDIRSKIE. I can't believe it took me this long to get one, I have been wearing it everyday since I unboxed it.


----------



## volgofmr

This Komandirskie K-39 could have easily been an Amfibia too... :-!


----------



## mrwomble

I think those are the nicest shots I've ever seen of the k39.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

Never even noticed this thread before!

Commander Yuri - only mine for a few short days. This week he begins his around the world tour:

















Commander Yuri, world travelling Russian watch - who wants to host him?


----------



## eyeamgrewt

Gold Komandirskie on a brown leather strap from fandebnb.com. Dial from asap31 and hands from Igor.


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

Received yesterday my first Komandirskie from Meranom.... delivered to Chile!!
Took only a month (wich is pretty fast, considering I'm at the bottom of the world), arrived in perfect state and is working wonderfully!
Im happy as can be


----------



## jose-CostaRica

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Received yesterday my first Komandirskie from Meranom.... delivered to Chile!!
> Took only a month (wich is pretty fast, considering I'm at the bottom of the world), arrived in perfect state and is working wonderfully!
> Im happy as can be
> 
> View attachment 11981618
> 
> 
> View attachment 11981626


Excelente pieza, que lo disfrutes Camarada latinoamericano. Saludos!

Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Neruda

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Received yesterday my first Komandirskie from Meranom.... delivered to Chile!!
> Took only a month (wich is pretty fast, considering I'm at the bottom of the world), arrived in perfect state and is working wonderfully!
> Im happy as can be
> 
> View attachment 11981618
> 
> 
> View attachment 11981626


Classic watch! Congratulations from another Vostok fan in Chile - I live near San Felipe in the 5th Region.


----------



## saturnine

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Received yesterday my first Komandirskie from Meranom.... delivered to Chile!!
> Took only a month (wich is pretty fast, considering I'm at the bottom of the world), arrived in perfect state and is working wonderfully!
> Im happy as can be


But a very significant bottom of the world, as many a sailor had to navigate around Cape Horn. In point of fact I have a station on Pandora built of Sea shanties & if one wanted to drink to sailors for every mention of Cape Horn, they would likely lose their sea legs before your minute hand completed its revolution.

_We're bound for Valaparaiser 'round the Horn!_


----------



## Sandro8086

Just arrived.


----------



## Aless

Just arrived! Positive surprised so far. The fake "leather" strap wasn't so very positive perhaps. But got changed immediately for a Hirsch! Enjoying the watch so far.


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC00903.jpg


View attachment DSC00906.jpg


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC00952.jpg


View attachment DSC00969.jpg


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

I put movement and dial of a modern-day Komandirskie inside the case of an old one (I think form the '80s) that I found on eBay.
And that without having any knowledge of watchmaking, just with a simple tool and some research on Google.
That's why I like Vostok watches


----------



## Ticonderoga

Vlad the traveling Vostok made his way on to a Roman bronze sculpture today at the Roman ruins of Tossal de Mainses:


----------



## Tedfs3

I don't have a good camera and don't know much about Russian watches but this one showed up today. I liked the 24 hour dial and the price was right.


----------



## saturnine

Should any of you need more anchors in your dial:










I feel they showed a lot of restraint capping the anchors at 6.
Russian Sovie Soviet Diver Watch Vintage Vostok Amphibian Komandirskie Admiral | eBay
(Not my auction)


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## Alex Semensky

470612 Vostok Komandirskie watch. Looks perfect!


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01137.jpg


View attachment DSC01134.jpg


----------



## Rimmed762

Anatole Sturgeon said:


> I put movement and dial of a modern-day Komandirskie inside the case of an old one (I think form the '80s) that I found on eBay.
> And that without having any knowledge of watchmaking, just with a simple tool and some research on Google.
> That's why I like Vostok watches
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12169346&d=1497819540"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Is that a Komandirskie case? It looks much of an Amphibian one.

Because if it is, then K35/II is truly a homage.

Amphibian or Komandirskie case, it still looks damn good.


----------



## DavidUK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroproof

Ancient Roman windshield scraper???


----------



## saturnine

Rimmed762 said:


> Is that a Komandirskie case? It looks much of an Amphibian one.
> 
> Because if it is, then K35/II is truly a homage.
> 
> Amphibian or Komandirskie case, it still looks damn good.


Yes, 370 "Albatross" Amphibian. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3522266

The ebay seller likely had the wrong dial in the case leaving the buyer to believe it was a Komandirskie.

Regardless, a classic case.


----------



## Rimmed762

My 341 with 171-dial.


----------



## Celtic100

I think I have caught a bug, love these watches.

My first Vostok, I was after a good looking beater watch and after much deliberation I pulled the trigger on a Komandirskie 431783 and mated it to
a Dr Seikostain SE bezel and then put it on a vintage bond Nato, I know hang me already but I think it looks great, I may go further and change the hands.


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## linuxs

ready for adventure


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## Nort2068

On brown perlon strap

View attachment DSC01207.jpg


View attachment DSC01210.jpg


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Love the brass case and brown dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

My Komandirskie mod is starting to form. I believe this will be like Phoenix bird.

Still
-Broken mainspring
-Lack of service
-Wrong stem lenght
-No lume
-Bracelet with curved endlinks doesn't fit

But started.


----------



## Seamaster73

Wow - Meranom's 20mm padded leather strap and deployant is exceptionally good quality, and a great match for my new 086!


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Rimmed762 said:


> My Komandirskie mod is starting to form. I believe this will be like Phoenix bird.
> 
> Still
> -Broken mainspring
> -Lack of service
> -Wrong stem lenght
> -No lume
> -Bracelet with curved endlinks doesn't fit
> 
> But started.


Just bought this one with standard red/black dot silver bezel and put it on a bond red/gray 3 ring zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

I was looking for this model in good conditions for 2 years! Finally it is mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hantms

Some say gold is tacky.. I kind of like it.


----------



## mariomart

hantms said:


> Some say gold is tacky.. I kind of like it.


How dare ANYONE say a Gold Komandirskie is tacky !!!!


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## Rimmed762

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got the beautiful one.


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## serge70

Blue sky Sub..HUGE fun!!


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

serge70 said:


> Blue sky Sub..HUGE fun!!


Blue Sea Sub?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Well guys and gals (?) Sorry i have not gone thru all 125 pages yet, but mine's definitely "almost vintage". I got it new, with box and papers in 1993, wore it for about a year, and did't wanna mess it up. For all I knew it was a rare "3AKA3 MO CCCP" watch and since there was no more CCCP, I stopped wearing it, for a while.
About 2 years ago I started wearing it again. I have only seen 1 other exactly like it, and none with the date wheel numbers I have.. The dial paint is starting to crack and the lime has a great patina. 
And courtesy of my in-laws a proper Russian strap celebrating Victory in "The Great Patriotic War." (WWII to you and me)

Here ya go!









Alaska Johnboy


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

I like the dial on this. You have to keep that.
You know, I got a new movement forming for $20 and swapped it out. Easy to do. I think they make new crystals too, but toothpaste polished mine up well..

Good luck!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Rimmed762 said:


> My Komandirskie mod is starting to form. I believe this will be like Phoenix bird.
> 
> Still
> -Broken mainspring
> -Lack of service
> -Wrong stem lenght
> -No lume
> -Bracelet with curved endlinks doesn't fit
> 
> But started.


I like the dial on this. You have to keep that.
You know, I got a new movement forming for $20 and swapped it out. Easy to do. I think they make new crystals too, but toothpaste polished mine up well..

Good luck!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Goh2499 said:


> The Red dial design and case is so classic that it would work with almost any thing. It is a nice timepiece. :-!


I never saw a red one like that. Great! And I like the one on the bottom. it's got the cool date numbers font.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

JonS1967 said:


> View attachment 921797
> 
> Bought this new in 1989 or so. It still has the original leather strap (shown in photo). I've worn it sparingly over the years but I love the Tankist dial. It's fairly accurate. The quality is good. I paid around $180 back then. Pricey i know but it was right after the wall came down and I think it was the first time these watches were available in the US.


Yeah I thought the same thing. I paid $100 in 1992 or 93 for mine and I felt the same way. I didn't have the money, but "There ain't no more USSR so I gotta get it now!". It had the box and papers also. I did't get the strap, but made a moose hide one that still lasts today! Good shape too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

marc.collin said:


> just found this on ebay
> 
> *KOMANDIRSKIE HERRENUHR RUSSLAND CA. 1980 NOS*
> 
> Double 1980er Jahre Datum​
> View attachment 926757
> 
> 
> View attachment 926756
> 
> 
> View attachment 926755
> 
> 
> View attachment 926753
> 
> 
> no mark on the movement, don't know if it's a fake?


Looks real to me. I got mine in 1992 or 93 and just had to swap the movement out. Yours looks like my original one. I don't think anyone but the Russian watch factories turned out these movements, so there's really no such thing as a "fake," just a movement made in a another part of Russia or former Soviet Republic (like Belarus).


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> View attachment 944606
> 
> My humble addition


Old school! I like it.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

sq100 said:


> Building up my own set of komandirskies, they're just like pokemon collect them all with those different dials :roll: . This is one of my favorites, I really like the blue dial.


YEAHHH!!!! I love this dial!

is it blue? Isi it grey? It fades from blue to gray-- like the morning sky on the Baltic Sea... 
I have the same one and even my wife loves it. 
My dial is just starting to crack and show some age, but it's a great piece!
Thanks


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

chriscentro said:


> I've marked this watch under my ebay watch list. Does anyone here have this, any comments on the watch?


It's a nice watch. Comments? I think it looks like a Rolex Air King-Komandirskie. Good luck finding it, It's one I have never seen perusing a LOT of Russian Watch sites.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

DolleDolf said:


> It's a Kurse. a Komandirskie Kurse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini or cadet komandirskies make great gifts for children and ladies of the manor ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one for a kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all dirskies in this naval theme ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite why anyone would want one of these is beyond me .................................... ;-)


Four lovelies!

The WWII anniversary could be a nice collectors item.

Where did you get the Cadet watches? I want a couple for my boys. I tried to get a couple online, but they got lost in the mail. (The seller was great and refunded my money with a promise to pay him if they show up. I would have if they did.)

And finally i LOVE the dial on this blue one! It is soon different and a great conversation starter. Now I wanna find one of these.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

admiralStojakovic said:


> View attachment 962989


So how did they do this fade-from-top-to-bottom dial? 
Of all the Komandirskies your grey dial and my blue dial have this beautiful fade from top to bottom. I think it is just beautiful.

Never seen the grey tho. Thanks


----------



## Seamaster73

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> It's a nice watch. Comments? I think it looks like a Rolex Air King-Komandirskie. Good luck finding it, It's one I have never seen perusing a LOT of Russian Watch sites.


Does anyone know what the ref is of that one? I have another variant in that case, but have also been trying to track down that particular one.


----------



## mrwomble

Seamaster73 said:


> Does anyone know what the ref is of that one? I have another variant in that case, but have also been trying to track down that particular one.


Have you looked on meranom? I'm sure I remember seeing it there before, but I wouldn't know what the stock levels were like.


----------



## Seamaster73

Meranom haven't had any 86-cased watches in stock for as long as I can remember. I bought my 861875 from an eBay seller.


----------



## AncientSerpent

mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent

my other one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxs

Komandirskie k35









Направлено из моего Nexus 5X с помощью Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Mc

^ Wow that looks excellent with the red strap.


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01604.jpg


----------



## ka71yetan




----------



## KrisYYC

My first Russian watch. Also happens to be my first vintage watch! Came with an obviously new army green leather strap that's extremely comfortable. I hadn't set the date or time yet when I took this pic.

I like it.


----------



## Emancipator12

My first Komandirskie...


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

My first *Vintage* Komandirskie.... sort of affordable mini grail








I've always been a huge fan of this vintage case , find it very original and well balanced . Was looking for one in good condition while still affordable. Was lucky enough to find this one in almost perfect shape 

I think it's a 3AKA3 MO CCCP from the early 80s, the second hand, the bezel and caseback all seems to indicate that. The chrome plating is almost intact and movement seems to run well so far.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Clockworkblueorange said:


> My first *Vintage* Komandirskie.... sort of affordable mini grail
> View attachment 12434633
> 
> 
> I've always been a huge fan of this vintage case , find it very original and well balanced . Was looking for one in good condition while still affordable. Was lucky enough to find this one in almost perfect shape
> 
> I think it's a 3AKA3 MO CCCP from the early 80s, the second hand, the bezel and caseback all seems to indicate that. The chrome plating is almost intact and movement seems to run well so far.


Very nice, brothers from a different mother. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevoe

Blue sunday...

Regards, Stephan


----------



## KrisYYC

Going through an old box I found a Soviet military surplus hat I bought in Estonia years ago. Thought it kinda fits with my Komandirskie :-D


----------



## armanh

My first Komandirskie - Classic 350618


----------



## Seamaster73




----------



## Neokian

Just received this Komandirskie today, looks great!


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01648.jpg


----------



## larand

Neokian said:


> Just received this Komandirskie today, looks great!
> View attachment 12457795


Love that dial and that case! Wonder if Meranom will ever get any more of that case in stock.


----------



## armanh

Vostok Komandirskie with a 2403 movement, dating to right after the break up of USSR (1991-92?). This watch was issued to commemorate the independence of Armenia. The dial shows the Armenian flag flowing over mount Ararat, the legendary Biblical mountain where Noah's ark landed. The slogan of the Armenian independence movement "Azat Ankakh Hayastan" (Free Independent Armenia) is shown over the flag.


----------



## Sansoni7

My first one....


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Mine, now on leather Nato...


----------



## Torbjorn

211783 with clean bezel









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01694.jpg


----------



## Torbjorn

This came in today and I must say I'm very impressed. 
Sturdy case with a very nice weight to it.
Lovely blue dial with applied indices 
Better than expected lume 
Certainly better than expected mineral crystal- this I a thick one
Plus the overall different case and retro looks compared to other Komandirskies.

I say add one to your collection if you haven't already 










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimmytamp

Komandirskie for today...


----------



## Torbjorn

First attempt with strap change- black rubber with deployment clasp. The bead blasted finish matches the matte chrome well. 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

New shoe for my 3AKA3


----------



## EPK

@Torbjorn I really like the look of this watch; slightly retro with a beautiful blue dial.


----------



## Torbjorn

EPK said:


> @Torbjorn I really like the look of this watch; slightly retro with a beautiful blue dial.


Thank you!


----------



## larand

This thread is reminding me that I really need to get a Komandirskie in addition to my Amphibias.


----------



## volgofmr

|>


----------



## EPK

@volgofmr,

I really like that dial and have consider buying one for some time. This is the "steel blue" ring dial right?


----------



## EPK

larand said:


> This thread is reminding me that I really need to get a Komandirskie in addition to my Amphibias.


My hand wind Komandirskie is actually more accurate than my Amphibia. Both run a little fast. I love them both and encourage you to give one a try.


----------



## volgofmr

EPK said:


> @volgofmr,
> 
> I really like that dial and have consider buying one for some time. This is the "steel blue" ring dial right?


You're right.
That's the one with the dark blue dial. I admit it, my picture was a little bit too dark...


----------



## Sansoni7




----------



## Clockworkblueorange

A NOS tankist just arrived from Ukraine in outstanding condition....

























Compared to my modern tankist... I do like the bigger date better on the vintage one... and the bezel... and the case shape .... and the longer lumed hands... and the bigger crown |>









Didn't bother setting the date so far, I'll let it stop until the fifth...


----------



## tommy_the_engineer

This is my first Komandirskie! And my First Post! Bought this after drinking too much while watching The Hunt for Red October!


----------



## WilliamT1974

tommy_the_engineer said:


> View attachment 12557565
> 
> This is my first Komandirskie! And my First Post! Bought this after drinking too much while watching The Hunt for Red October!


That's a great reason to buy one!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Clockworkblueorange said:


> A NOS tankist just arrived from Ukraine in outstanding condition....
> 
> View attachment 12551091
> 
> 
> View attachment 12551095
> 
> 
> View attachment 12551097
> 
> 
> Compared to my modern tankist... I do like the bigger date better on the vintage one... and the bezel... and the case shape .... and the longer lumed hands... and the bigger crown |>
> 
> View attachment 12551099
> 
> 
> Didn't bother setting the date so far, I'll let it stop until the fifth...


Depp approves 










Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Torbjorn

This is my first vintage, i have no idea of it's age. Nice condition, keeps time perfect. And I mean that literally, it haven't deviated at all since I first set it on Tuesday. I like the case shape better than newly produced ones, and the bigger date font is a plus. 
Torb 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## MonTex

_Crossover post from BSHT...

NATO Friday

I started the morning with my orange dude...
__*Восток Ампхибиа*_
_*Сцуба Дуде*


































_
_
I then finally got around to fixing the one minor issue I have with this other affordable piece.
I really dig this super affordable auto too. I find it to be a tough, durable and just great for outdoorsy activities.

*Восток Командирские К-35*













































I really like the rugged look of the watch but the bezel's edges was just too sharp IMO. So I replaced it.
Definitely much gentler now and not too shabby looking either.


















So that's my story for NATO Friday and I'm sticking to it.
Have a fantastic Friday and weekend my brothers
~v~_​


----------



## saturnine

.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

K-34 GMT









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Torbjorn

saturnine said:


> .


I really like like the patina on that watch- Have you somehow removed the chrome plating? Or is it a well-worn gold plated?
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## saturnine

Torbjorn said:


> I really like like the patina on that watch- Have you somehow removed the chrome plating? Or is it a well-worn gold plated?
> Torb
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


I first soaked the bezel in acetone to remove the paint. Then I removed the plating by soaking in muriatic acid. After that I placed the assembled watch in a container of ammonia (but not in the liquid) and the fumes provided the patina. Later I gently buffed the edges with 00 steel wool.

A little more info:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mods-1133714-219.html#post35178562


----------



## Torbjorn

saturnine said:


> I first soaked the bezel in acetone to remove the paint. Then I removed the plating by soaking in muriatic acid. After that I placed the assembled watch in a container of ammonia (but not in the liquid) and the fumes provided the patina. Later I gently buffed the edges with 00 steel wool.
> 
> A little more info:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mods-1133714-219.html#post35178562


Thanks and good job, it looks great. I would be nice though if Vostok could consider releasing the odd model in the raw brass to save us the trouble.Raw brass cases would develop a great patina in no time.
Torb


----------



## mroatman

Torbjorn said:


> Thanks and good job, it looks great. I would be nice though if Vostok could consider releasing the odd model in the raw brass to save us the trouble.Raw brass cases would develop a great patina in no time.
> Torb


https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amphibia-1967-196500.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/thos...ry-vostok-amphibian-3982242.html#post37985586
https://krishnasrussianwatches.wordpress.com/tag/vostok-amphiba-1967/


----------



## Mike_1

Hi. I'm fairly new to Komandirskies but love learning  Is there a definitive list of all current variants anywhere? Even confirmation of current cases would be of some use, but what I'd really like to find is a list of all models.


----------



## Neruda

Some Komandirskie models seem to have stayed constant for years, others come and go pretty fast. You can download several Vostok catalogues at Каталог часов - "Магазин часов Komandirskie.com"

Also worth checking the factory site https://shop.vostok-inc.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=47 and Meranom https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/ Chistopolcity sometimes has models which don't appear elsewhere Komandirskie watches Classic Vostok watch


----------



## Mike_1

Thanks!



Neruda said:


> Some Komandirskie models seem to have stayed constant for years, others come and go pretty fast. You can download several Vostok catalogues at Каталог часов - "Магазин часов Komandirskie.com"
> 
> Also worth checking the factory site https://shop.vostok-inc.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=47 and Meranom https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/ Chistopolcity sometimes has models which don't appear elsewhere Komandirskie watches Classic Vostok watch


----------



## Sansoni7

Thank you Neruda...great help.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Yesterday and today:


----------



## Mike_1

My first Vostok arrived this morning. I had a lot of fun choosing this one and will probably get myself another sometime when I think I deserve another little treat. After choosing the dial, I agonised a bit over the choice of 43 or 81 case (this is a 431290) and might go for 81 next time.

*Can anyone please tell me which cases have shorter lugs than the 43?* I'm still in a very early stage of learning about these fantastic watches!


----------



## Mike_1

Sorry for the poor photo above - it was a very dark afternoon here. Here's a clearer, but also not very good photo taken with flash:


----------



## kev80e

Mike_1 said:


> *Can anyone please tell me which cases have shorter lugs than the 43?* I'm still in a very early stage of learning about these fantastic watches!
> 
> View attachment 12642957


Type 21 is shorter 
https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/21/


----------



## Mike_1

Thanks very much. My next might well be a 21 



kev80e said:


> Type 21 is shorter
> https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/21/


----------



## VWatchie

Just finished servicing, cleaning and polishing (a bit) this gold colored blue submarine Komandirskie which I "won" on eBay for $45 + $10 shipping from banqq2 (strap was not included and bought separately). Before servicing the movement it was a bit slow to start as I had to wind it quite a bit and then lightly tap it in my hand to make it tick. Now it seems much more alert, but I still need to put it on my Timegrapher to see how it's really doing (hoping for the best).

Defintely and already a favorite in my collection!


----------



## Sanjuro82




----------



## onastar1989




----------



## Sansoni7

One of them....


----------



## Alhdzsz

Father & son


----------



## Alhdzsz

Any ideas of when this was made BTW? Picked it up from an FSU thrift shop


----------



## Neruda

Alhdzsz - probable date is around 1992-95. During this period, the dials didn't have either "made in USSR" or "made in Russia".


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Hi, just received this one from Ukrainia ... a 320 case in pristine condition

It's been serviced and the case has been repolished with care , because it is like new, mirror like (on the visible side). Bezel also in very good condition, just a few small dents here and there.









The bottom has also been rebrushed a bit, but still shows some case bottom removal tool marks









The dial seems genuine, although the hours markers might have been manually relumed. They looks a bit bigger than usual and glow better than the hands.

It is also is bit different from the more popular "antimagnetic submarine " since it doesn't show "Antimagnetic " nor "made in CCCP" , like the one bellow:









I actually saw one old Komandiskie with very similar dial (here bellow) but so far no amphibia 320 or 470. Mine just seems to have slightly bolder numerals ( mostly 5 6 8 9 10 ) as if too much paint was applied and that also seems to have caused a few white details in the submarine to disappear like some wave details and some hull reflects









Compared to submarine details as show in the vendor picture:









The watch did not feature any antimagnetic cap, which fits the "antimagnetic less" dial, but made me wonder about some 320 or 470 being sold without any antimagnetic cap... 
SO is this dial legit or not ??? Is this a franken ??? ... Or were some of the very last 320 sold without antimagnetic protection ?









Still pretty happy with my purchase, I like the 320 stainless case shape very much , thinner and more balanced than the newer 670 IMO !!


----------



## VWatchie

Just finished giving this 3AKA3 MO CCCP "Komandirskie Black Tankist" a second life.

_The before pictures...
_






















_The After Pictures..._


----------



## saturnine

24 Hours said:


> Just finished giving this 3AKA3 MO CCCP "Komandirskie Black Tankist" a second life.


With pride and care, you work. I might send you two of mine for servicing!


----------



## sonics

My newest brass mod.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Clockworkblueorange said:


> SO is this dial legit or not ??? Is this a franken ???
> Still pretty happy with my purchase.


If you like it, then enjoy it. But my opinion is that the dial is not genuine.


----------



## mrchrisw53

*Re: Vostok Komandierskie 86 case .... opinions?*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchrisw53

*Re: Vostok Komandierskie 86 case .... opinions?*

Just received this through the mail today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron

Just ordered this K35 (350504) from Meranom about 3 hrs ago. Free shipping and he gave me $3.00 off I'm thinking of a Bund strap, any opinions.https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/35/vostok-watch-komandirskie-350504.html


----------



## rmeron

Just ordered this Komandirski 431330 from Zenatir. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122309182922


----------



## rmeron

I love those straps. They look so soft and comfortable.


----------



## rmeron

How is the time keeping on that beauty. I've got one with a white dial on the way, probably not till next month.


----------



## rmeron

Yes, right now he has free shipping, how long it will last I don't know.


----------



## rmeron

What kind of tools would you need?


----------



## VWatchie

My latest project; a "Golden Komandirskie Tankist".

Movement serviced and balance complete replaced (by me :-d).
The original bezel was in a decent condition, but I wanted it to look all shiny, golden, and new so I replaced it with an identical bezel from Meranom.
The original hands (I guess?) were more or less black or gray depending on the angle of the light. Those were easier to read but I decided to replace them with modern version gilded Komandirskie hands from favinov (couldn't get the new seconds hand to fit but the original seconds hand was in great shape so I used that instead).
Finally, I invested in a gilded SS strap from watchbandcenter.com.


----------



## gradient

Woo!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Breathing life back into the Komandirskie thread, a freshly minted K-65


----------



## n1hl

mariomart said:


> Breathing life back into the Komandirskie thread, a freshly minted K-65


How does the 65 wear? The case concerns me. Also, can you give us a side profile shot on the wrist? I think we would all appreciate the feedback.

Good looking watch BTW.


----------



## mariomart

n1hl said:


> How does the 65 wear? The case concerns me. Also, can you give us a side profile shot on the wrist? I think we would all appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Good looking watch BTW.


I love it, all the parts have come together to create a very nice watch. I particularly love the return of the acrylic insert in the stainless bezel, very old school ;-)

I have a 7 inch wrist and I think it wears well.


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it...


----------



## n1hl

Oh man, that looks great mariomart! Thanks for sharing the pics and the short review.


----------



## nnero

Really liking this guy. Have had it on my wrist everyday since it arrived. Switched the bracelet to Barton canvas. Also have a Seiko style rubber strap and black canvas strap from watchgecko. I think this fits better than my Amphibian with a 100 case. I have 7" wrists.


----------



## bpmurray

My Komandirskie sub-collection is complete. Black and white equilateral triangle incides; a black dial with double-bar at 6; a white dial with isosceles triangle indices; a 1-12 13-24 black dial; and (to my research) a previously unseen white-dialed variant with the latter index style, but necktie/sword hands.


----------



## Kamburov

My favorite, everyday, frankendirski beater. Put together from these:
1. Generalskie case
2. Amphibia case back
3. Aftermarket besel
4. Salvaged and repaired 2416B SU
5. Komandirskie post soviet dial and hands
6. Added extra lume on dial and hands for practical reasons
















Put it together for fun, from parts laying arround, but liked it so much it's been on my wrist since.


----------



## Rimmed762

It is very annoying that I can't see some of the photos. This really sounds something I've been planning.


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## sonics

Brass modded Dirskie









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sq100

The new K65 GMT Komandirskie


----------



## haha

After one week at the wrist, time to get some rest and let others have their turn.


----------



## saturnine

Kamburov said:


> My favorite, everyday, frankendirski beater. Put together from these:
> 1. Generalskie case
> 2. Amphibia case back
> 3. Aftermarket besel
> 4. Salvaged and repaired 2416B SU
> 5. Komandirskie post soviet dial and hands
> 6. Added extra lume on dial and hands for practical reasons
> 
> View attachment 12918353
> 
> View attachment 12918357
> 
> 
> Put it together for fun, from parts laying arround, but liked it so much it's been on my wrist since.


Love the strap.


----------



## Sandro8086




----------



## Torbjorn

Received the 650541 24 hr movement Komandirskie yesterday. I put a solid straight link bracelet on it, what do you guys think?


----------



## messyGarage

Torbjorn said:


> Received the 650541 24 hr movement Komandirskie yesterday. I put a solid straight link bracelet on it, what do you guys think?


I think that is perfect! This combo is spot on for me.

I also have this model and I'd like to ask more details about this bracelet

For mine I have an expansion style in the mail ATM


----------



## Torbjorn

messyGarage said:


> I think that is perfect! This combo is spot on for me.
> 
> I also have this model and I'd like to ask more details about this bracelet
> 
> For mine I have an expansion style in the mail ATM


Thanks! It's a WatchGecko bracelet, and they sell 20 and 22 mm endpieces separately.


----------



## ISO 9000

Komandirskie )
USSR version
what collection can be without it, m?)


----------



## les

Purchased a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Proliant

One post to get them out of the way .....


----------



## messyGarage




----------



## mattbod

I bought this one from Meranom. A bit fast out of the box but it is running great after a regulation job by Dafydd Ellis. I like the simplicity. I am not a fan of the gold and garish graphics. The spacing of some of the 24 hour time markers is a bit off (leading to a lot of whingers on youtube). But it is a lovely little watch for the money: £30 for heaven's sake. That would just about get you a cheap plastic quartz movement Lorus in Argos here.


----------



## Torbjorn

mattbod said:


> I bought this one from Meranom. A bit fast out of the box but it is running great after a regulation job by Dafydd Ellis. I like the simplicity. I am not a fan of the gold and garish graphics. The spacing of some of the 24 hour time markers is a bit off (leading to a lot of whingers on youtube). But it is a lovely little watch for the money: £30 for heaven's sake. That would just about get you a cheap plastic quartz movement Lorus in Argos here.
> View attachment 13017403


I like that dial too, currently I fitted another bezel


----------



## Bostok

Recently restored and cleaned (with the sacrifice of some red paint on the bezel) this Zakaz Mo CCCP Komandirskie as I find this model the most appealing of his generation only to see some sort of similar homage might be released soon by Vostok (together with other new white and red K65 models ?, more details on the VK page, if it wasn't an April's fools prank ). Hard to resist if real deal&#8230;


----------



## Kamburov

... and it's brother black dial


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## 24h

Torbjorn said:


> I like that dial too, currently I fitted another bezel


Which Komandirskie case is that - 21, 43, or 81?
I'm thinking 21 but I'm not sure


----------



## Torbjorn

24h said:


> Which Komandirskie case is that - 21, 43, or 81?
> I'm thinking 21 but I'm not sure


Yes, correct, it's a 21 case..


----------



## messyGarage

On expansion bracelet. I love it


----------



## volgofmr

|>


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Here's my newest acquisition. Perfect dial and case. Nary a scratch! (Ok- and a few fingerprints)
Question: What's Сделано в СССР at the bottom of the dial?


----------



## Neruda

Made in the USSR


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Thanks!

Now I have a Ministry of Defense in USSR (3AKA3 MO CCCP) and a Made in USSR watch! Sweet!!


----------



## Torbjorn

messyGarage said:


> On expansion bracelet. I love it


Mind sharing type and source of that expansion? I like it !


----------



## Torbjorn

Trying out new strap and bezel on my favourite handwound Dirskie.


----------



## Tornadohead

Here is my 24 hour K65. Pretty happy with it so far, except not not 100%sold on this case design. 

The case seems to be, for all intents and purposes, an Amphibia case. So is this a hybrid? Confused?


----------



## kinaed

I quite like these two:








-k


----------



## kinaed

After posting this pic in another thread, I took a closer look at my collection, something I hadn't seriously done in a few years.

These really stuck out for some reason:















-k


----------



## mroatman

kinaed said:


> After posting this pic in another thread, I took a closer look at my collection, something I hadn't seriously done in a few years.
> These really stuck out for some reason:
> -k


Nice quintet! Did you buy them all at once?

I believe this represents the full 'set' of Italian Komandirskies.


----------



## kinaed

mroatman said:


> Nice quintet! Did you buy them all at once?
> 
> I believe this represents the full 'set' of Italian Komandirskies.


No, I picked them up over time, several from Italy but not all. As I recall, most came with the original packaging for the Italian market, but I'll have to check on that...

-k


----------



## peewee102

With a new twist o flex and white painted hands​


----------



## mariomart

Sometimes I think we forget just how much effort and artistry went into some of the lower tier watches like the Komandirskie.

The subtle shading and general aesthetics of this Type 34 dial always brings me a smile, and I tip my hat to the workers at the Vostok factory who brought it to life. :-!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Hey all! I bought one of these 27 years ago. Never seen another like it until today.

Now I have 3 more coming in! (should be here in a week!)

Looking forward to checking them over. I want to end up with 2 good ones-- one for each kid.

We'll see if it was a deal or a bust. 
I LOVE the fading blue on these dials.

What to we here, collectively, know about these bracelets?
Anything original? Aftermarket? 
(I know more about the movements and bezels than bracelets on these style Komandirskies.)


----------



## itsmemuffins

This one arrived yesterday. Record time from Russia to Ireland. 5 days to leave Russia and then just 5 more days to arrive to me :-!

I put it on a Seiko baby Monster bracelet. Just brushed out all the polish parts and replaced the Seiko clasp with one from goodcheapman of ebay.







































And with his Amphibia brother.


----------



## mgee

My 3 3AKA3's


----------



## 69murray

Here is my first Komandirskie.

The bezel is from ebay seller 'bankukh' and is smaller than most others. It is slim enough that you can actually still see the case, which is what I was after. I'd like to see these in some other colors (he has some in dark blue and some 12 Hr and with matt/polished options).


----------



## Habitores

MonTex said:


> _
> 
> I really like the rugged look of the watch but the bezel's edges was just too sharp IMO. So I replaced it.
> Definitely much gentler now and not too shabby looking either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's my story for NATO Friday and I'm sticking to it.
> Have a fantastic Friday and weekend my brothers
> ~v~_​


Could somone by any chance tell me where to get the bezel/insert for this mod? I am looking to get the white 24H K35 and really want to change the bezel to this!


----------



## igureta

Tough little fella.









Enviado desde mi Moto C Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## taimurkhan

mariomart said:


> Sometimes I think we forget just how much effort and artistry went into some of the lower tier watches like the Komandirskie.
> 
> The subtle shading and general aesthetics of this Type 34 dial always brings me a smile, and I tip my hat to the workers at the Vostok factory who brought it to life. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13095153
> 
> 
> View attachment 13095155


What a heartwarming description of their aesthetics, and a lovely watch too!


----------



## linuxs

MonTex said:


> _Crossover post from BSHT...
> 
> NATO Friday
> 
> I started the morning with my orange dude...
> __*Восток Ампхибиа*_
> _*Сцуба Дуде*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> I then finally got around to fixing the one minor issue I have with this other affordable piece.
> I really dig this super affordable auto too. I find it to be a tough, durable and just great for outdoorsy activities.
> 
> *Восток Командирские К-35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the rugged look of the watch but the bezel's edges was just too sharp IMO. So I replaced it.
> Definitely much gentler now and not too shabby looking either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's my story for NATO Friday and I'm sticking to it.
> Have a fantastic Friday and weekend my brothers
> ~v~_​


hi, can you please tell me where did you get the k35 bezel? thank you

Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Ok guys- they came in! I got a few minutes to look them over and here is the verdict.

What we have here are 3 vintage Komandirskies. I have one of these, and only ever seen one more scouring the web. I cannot believe I got 3 more. (It was a good deal too!)

So looks like we have a Mama, Papa, and kid's watches. 
All 3 are on classic vintage Soviet bracelets as well. Each bracelet costing a few rubles. How do i know? Because the prices are printed on the bracelets.

From left to right:
The most beat up is on an 20cm long bracelet, and it runs perfectly. Still dead on after 10 hours.
The second most worn is on a tiny 14-15cm bracelet. It runs, but the mainspring slips after 10 winds. Runs for 10 hours.
The nicest watch, unfaded dial and hands still white, does not wind. Hands do not turn. Nothing. The movement is frozen, and the gasket on the back was a gluey melted mess.

So now what I need to do is take the movement out of the nicest watch and clean the case. 
THEN -- any ideas for a simple fix for the frozen watch? I am first going to see if I the spring is wound, but I really cannot turn it even 1 or 2 clicks. Can I unscrew the main winding wheel and take it off?(without disassembling the movement?) or will that bork things.

If I can get the nice one running seal that would be best. If not-- then I will take it from there.

Thanks in advance!
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## Kamburov

John, the mainspring may be fully wound. I would first check the balance wheel if it turns (not broken), then if the fork goes up and down next to it. If that happens, then check if the anker wheel turns with the fork. If it does, then the energy of the mainspring goes to the anker wheel. If the anker wheel turns, then it's an issue with the ballance wheel. If it doesn't turn, then you have to go back towards the mainspring to locate the problem. 
What I would do is take a needle and gently push the second wheel (in the center) and see if the anker wheel turns. If it does, it's good. If the ballance wheel start ticking it's even better. Then it's most probably the mainspring. 
You simply have to locate where the flow of energy is stuck. Before you take the mainspring wheel and bridge up. To get to the mainspring barrel there are a few steps that I will leave to better articulated english speaking friends here to explain. It's easy, but there's a certain order of dissasembling the 2414 (first you need to take off the second hand from the front, to take the second axis fom the back out, etc.).
Try to locate the broblem by observing and gently checking the wheels with a needle first.
Good luck!
Ivan

The easiest fix in your case will be if the ballance wheel is stuck (doesnt turn).


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Kamburov said:


> John, the mainspring may be fully wound. I would first check the balance wheel if it turns (not broken), then if the fork goes up and down next to it. If that happens, then check if the anker wheel turns with the fork. If it does, then the energy of the mainspring goes to the anker wheel. If the anker wheel turns, then it's an issue with the ballance wheel. If it doesn't turn, then you have to go back towards the mainspring to locate the problem.
> What I would do is take a needle and gently push the second wheel (in the center) and see if the anker wheel turns. If it does, it's good. If the ballance wheel start ticking it's even better. Then it's most probably the mainspring.
> You simply have to locate where the flow of energy is stuck. Before you take the mainspring wheel and bridge up. To get to the mainspring barrel there are a few steps that I will leave to better articulated english speaking friends here to explain. It's easy, but there's a certain order of dissasembling the 2414 (first you need to take off the second hand from the front, to take the second axis fom the back out, etc.).
> Try to locate the broblem by observing and gently checking the wheels with a needle first.
> Good luck!
> Ivan
> 
> The easiest fix in your case will be if the ballance wheel is stuck (doesnt turn).


OK I'll poke around with it when I get a chance and keep y'all updated! (won't be today-- Tonight is "make-cookies-for-kids'-teachers" night)


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## igureta

Another one









Enviado desde mi Moto C Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## igureta

igureta said:


> Another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto C Plus mediante Tapatalk


Sorry, my pics are crap









Enviado desde mi Moto C Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Kamburov said:


> John, the mainspring may be fully wound. I would first check the balance wheel if it turns (not broken), then if the fork goes up and down next to it. If that happens, then check if the anker wheel turns with the fork. If it does, then the energy of the mainspring goes to the anker wheel. If the anker wheel turns, then it's an issue with the ballance wheel. If it doesn't turn, then you have to go back towards the mainspring to locate the problem.
> What I would do is take a needle and gently push the second wheel (in the center) and see if the anker wheel turns. If it does, it's good. If the ballance wheel start ticking it's even better. Then it's most probably the mainspring.
> You simply have to locate where the flow of energy is stuck. Before you take the mainspring wheel and bridge up. To get to the mainspring barrel there are a few steps that I will leave to better articulated english speaking friends here to explain. It's easy, but there's a certain order of dissasembling the 2414 (first you need to take off the second hand from the front, to take the second axis fom the back out, etc.).
> Try to locate the broblem by observing and gently checking the wheels with a needle first.
> Good luck!
> Ivan
> 
> The easiest fix in your case will be if the ballance wheel is stuck (doesnt turn).


Ok here's what I found out:
The gasket was turned into goop. Something dissolved the gasket and left melted tar in its place.
Once I removed the movement ring, prying it out with a screwdriver, and got the movement out I could see what was up.

First I lowered the spring tension, it was fully wound. The balance immediately began turning IF i wiggled the watch, so it's good. 
I wound the movement in a holder and it ticked a few times then stopped.

So my guess is whatever gooped the gasket also dried up any lubrication the watch ever had. 
So now My next step ( I think) is to remove the hands and dial and put a drop of oil os every jewel I can find.
Hopefully I don't have to take it apart, and hopefully I don't bork this dial by scratching it. This dial is pristine! No fading or cracking.

Here are a few pics of the gooped gasket before I spent 40 minutes carefully cleaning it with acetone. (keeping the acetone off the dial)





















THEN I switched the good movement into this case, as it's in much nicer shape than its original. Put it on a Victory Day NATO (supplied by my in-laws) and...

I have my Komandirskie back again! Yee-Haw!!

Thanks again for the advice and opinions. Keep 'em coming. 
Every little bit of knowledge makes each of us that little bit more dangerous.

I'll keep you up to date for the next steps.

AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## Kamburov

Excellent job, John, enjoy wearing that komandirskie!
Yes, that gasket tar is very annoying. I don'treally know what chemical reaction causes it, but it has happened to me too.
There's a thread in the forum about the 2414, by comrade Dave Murphy:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-caliber-2414-service-notes-very-long-many-pics-226237.html

To make things short - you need to take the second hand out from the front, then go to the back and take off the brass spring (#5 on Murphy's photos) holding the seconds hand pinion (it's held by a small screw). Then take out the pinion. From then on it's like taking the bridge up like any other watch. Well, not exactly, you need to pay attention to that centre part, you need to kinda slide it out (and then slide it back in, when you are done).
The trick is to put the seconds hand back on, after you reverse the steps. You will need to hold the seconds hand pinion at the back, while pushing the seconds hand on it at the front. You will get the nack of it with enough trials.
Check Dave Murphy's article and ...
Good luck!
Ivan


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Kamburov said:


> Excellent job, John, enjoy wearing that komandirskie!
> Yes, that gasket tar is very annoying. I don'treally know what chemical reaction causes it, but it has happened to me too.
> There's a thread in the forum about the 2414, by comrade Dave Murphy:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-caliber-2414-service-notes-very-long-many-pics-226237.html
> 
> To make things short - you need to take the second hand out from the front, then go to the back and take off the brass spring (#5 on Murphy's photos) holding the seconds hand pinion (it's held by a small screw). Then take out the pinion. From then on it's like taking the bridge up like any other watch. Well, not exactly, you need to pay attention to that centre part, you need to kinda slide it out (and then slide it back in, when you are done).
> The trick is to put the seconds hand back on, after you reverse the steps. You will need to hold the seconds hand pinion at the back, while pushing the seconds hand on it at the front. You will get the nack of it with enough trials.
> Check Dave Murphy's article and ...
> Good luck!
> Ivan


Ivan,
Thanks for the tips! I already got some practice with the seconds hand when changing movements on my old Komandirskie. it was a pain.

I will look thru the pics and again let y'all know how it goes when I get to it.
(My next project is taking a sweet old red dialed diver apart to see if I can fix the mainspring. It's an old Ronda 9013 hand winder. This would be an awesome kids watch if I can get it going.)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*duplicate post* removed by me


----------



## Imperator77

Paratrooper...


----------



## audiomagnate

LF78 said:


> Brass/bronze looking CCCP Komandirskie with matching leather strap:
> View attachment 7775970
> View attachment 7775978
> View attachment 7775986


That's a great looking strap. Details?


----------



## gradient

Latest addition to my 24h collection.


----------



## NOTSHARP

I am still playing around with strap options, but this is very comfortable.



Steve.


----------



## EPK

NOTSHARP said:


> I am still playing around with strap options, but this is very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


That looks great. Nicely done


----------



## NOTSHARP

Thank you. 



Steve.


----------



## Zany4

Got some new shoes for the new ‘Dirskie girl. Both watch and straps just arrived in the mail today. Need to quit buying watches drunk on Saturday nights. Champagne dial and gray numeral bezel are the new hotness. Black and dark red or dark gray and tan strap? Can’t decide...


----------



## snowandsteel

Vostok 811783 Komandirskie, on a blushark "army green" NATO band.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Zany4 said:


> Got some new shoes for the new 'Dirskie girl. Both watch and straps just arrived in the mail today. Need to quit buying watches drunk on Saturday nights. Champagne dial and gray numeral bezel are the new hotness. Black and dark red or dark gray and tan strap? Can't decide...


Red and grey-- add a splash of color and accent the grey dial at the same time.


----------



## volgofmr

One (great) more....|>


----------



## OKEAH

The best new Komandirskie!


----------



## Kamil87

volgofmr said:


> One (great) more....|>
> View attachment 13250457


PLS MORE PICS!!! <3 <3 <3 :-O


----------



## volgofmr

Kamil87 said:


> PLS MORE PICS!!! <3 <3 <3 :-O










|>


----------



## 24h

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 13261421
> 
> |>


Now, THAT is a cool watch! :-!


----------



## kev80e

As i took a photo earlier . My family of textured dials.


----------



## volgofmr

Another nice 020 Komandirskie :







Ready for for going to the beach... |>


----------



## VWatchie

*Re: KOMANDIRSKIE lets see them. - The Paratrooper*








Search eBay for "Komandirskie" and you're bound to find several copies having the Paratrooper dial. It's definitely one of the most common, and if you ask me, there's a very good reason for it.

I bought my copy in December 2017, but it's not until now that I've had the time to service it, give it a new strap, and start to wear it. As the rest of the watch, the movement was in great condition, although all oil and lubricants had dried up. For some reason, the calendar cam spring was missing. Of course, being a Russian watch designed for military use that can take a beating like few, that won't stop the calendar mechanism from functioning, but it will make the date rollover slow rather than click. Fortunately, I have several Vostok calibre 2414 scrap movements to scavenge for spares.

As can be seen below 6 o'clock, this copy has the "ЗАКАЗ МО СССР" (ORDER OF MO USSR) marking meaning it's from the Soviet era. According to this blog post it means _"By Order of the Ministry of Defense of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republic"_. I paid $62.50 for my copy on eBay (seller tdn74-2008), and although you can find working Komandirskies for $20 including shipping I was more than happy to pay the price.


----------



## skyefalcon6

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 13261421
> 
> |>


Which one is this? Very nice looking!

EDIT: Found it on Meranom. Is that where you ordered yours?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

*Re: KOMANDIRSKIE lets see them. - The Paratrooper*



VWatchie said:


> View attachment 13327985
> 
> Search eBay for "Komandirskie" and you're bound to find several copies having the Paratrooper dial. It's definitely one of the most common, and if you ask me, there's a very good reason for it.
> 
> I bought my copy in December 2017, but it's not until now that I've had the time to service it, give it a new strap, and start to wear it. As the rest of the watch, the movement was in great condition, although all oil and lubricants had dried up. For some reason, the calendar cam spring was missing. Of course, being a Russian watch designed for military use that can take a beating like few, that won't stop the calendar mechanism from functioning, but it will make the date rollover slow rather than click. Fortunately, I have several Vostok calibre 2414 scrap movements to scavenge for spares.
> 
> As can be seen below 6 o'clock, this copy has the "ЗАКАЗ МО СССР" (ORDER OF MO USSR) marking meaning it's from the Soviet era. According to this blog post it means _"By Order of the Ministry of Defense of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republic"_. I paid $62.50 for my copy on eBay (seller tdn74-2008), and although you can find working Komandirskies for $20 including shipping I was more than happy to pay the price.


 Yuppers. I got one years ago, and then back in April found 3 ore like it!

A couple of them need work, but they'll go to my kids.

Just redressed this one on a sweet grey suede strap.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Habitores said:


> Could somone by any chance tell me where to get the bezel/insert for this mod? I am looking to get the white 24H K35 and really want to change the bezel to this!


Habitores, try this link: https://am-watches.com/product/bezel-am-watches-silver-3d

May not be exact but it looks pretty close. I stumbled upon it while looking for something else entirely.


----------



## VWatchie

*Finally finished my Vostok Generalskie extensive overhaul
*

































No other watch have I serviced, cleaned, polished, and lubricated as meticulously as this Vostok Generalskie; the movement, case, dial, hands, and crystal. Case and crown gaskets were of course replaced and silicone greased. I even cleaned and polished all train wheels by hand (a bit over the top, I know, but I just couldn't help myself :-d).

I had many good reasons to be thorough though; This Generalskie was a spontaneous gift to me from someone who made a deep impression on me (I'll always remember you T). I think it's one of the most impressive and Russian looking Vostoks I've seen, and I just love that dolphin case back lid. And, it was my first serious attempt to understand and successfully service a 31 jewel automatic watch.

The service spawned some pretty interesting threads on WUS and watchrepairtalk.com. First, it was established by our expert comrades in the _"Q&A Expertise thread: Is this watch legit or a Franken?"_ that it is indeed legit. The first and major challenge was to understand how to service the automatic mainspring barrel. As I learned, this is not entirely trivial when it comes to automatic watches. Secondly, I was puzzled by the state of the reversing wheels and how to lubricate them. This too was eventually sorted out. For my personal use, I made a "reassembly plan" using pictures from the disassembly. It was only meant to be useful for me personally. Anyway, for anyone interested click here. I should mention that during the assembly I figured out that it would be most convenient to assemble the parts for the automatic winding as late as possible. However, this does not show in my "reassembly plan".

The quality of the movement and the entire watch is the best I've seen in a Russian so far. The movement contained some surprising details I haven't seen before. The centre wheel held a very small (micro) brass cylinder right in the centre of the centre wheel arbor to hold or guide the seconds hand pivot (see the picture below). Let me tell you, it was not easy to handle, not even with my Dumont No 4 tweezers. Most shims, like under the balance cock, were gilded, and so on. I believe this watch was meant for export and made to impress. It was sold in Stockholm, Sweden sometime in the early 90-ties.









I wear it with pride!


----------



## bwz

My red Komandirskie !

























- - - Updated - - -

My red Komandirskie !


----------



## bwz

I have absolutely no idea why the pictures came out twice ! Sorry for the trouble


----------



## REDSWAN13




----------



## miquel99




----------



## Taraboste




----------



## mariomart

I received this near mint (NOS) condition Komandirskie today, with original papers and box


----------



## Jake_P

Love that sunburst blue dial...shame they don't make 'em like that anymore..


----------



## Coldshiner

First Russian watch and love it


----------



## dwczinmb

My first.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

My first two Komandirskies arrived today from Chistopol. I ordered the 350514 & 650536 from Komandirskie.com 3 weeks ago today.


----------



## VWatchie

skyefalcon6 said:


> My first two Komandirskies arrived today from Chistopol. I ordered the 350514 & 650536 from Komandirskie.com 3 weeks ago today.
> View attachment 13441401


Wonderful, and if you're new to Vostoks I'm happy to tell you that these two have the "new" stainless steel crown that has the best grip/handling I've ever experienced. Congrats, and let us know how you feel about them!


----------



## VWatchie

.


----------



## DeanR

EPK said:


> That looks great. Nicely done


I agree. I can seem to find this model. Does anyone know the number?


----------



## skyefalcon6

VWatchie said:


> Wonderful, and if you're new to Vostoks I'm happy to tell you that these two have the "new" stainless steel crown that has the best grip/handling I've ever experienced. Congrats, and let us know how you feel about them!


So far, I am liking them very much. I will likely remove the leather strap from the 350 to use nato straps. I just got the 650 sized today so finally some wrist time:


----------



## skyefalcon6

I swapped the stock black/red "leather" band for something much better









Now setting sites on bezel upgrade. Are the Komandirskie bezels interchangeable with Amphibias?


----------



## rain dog

skyefalcon6 said:


> Now setting sites on bezel upgrade. Are the Komandirskie bezels interchangeable with Amphibias?


Here's a shot of a bezel swap I did on the same watch. (I think it's the same.)









I liked the looks of the original bezel, but for me it snagged on clothing too much, and I also like the smooth bezel. Don't remember the item number, but Meranom's website makes it pretty clear which watches it will fit. I believe the Komandirskie 350 case is the same as the Amphibia 100 case, only brushed instead of polished. This bezel was polished, but I brushed it myself, imperfectly.


----------



## skyefalcon6

rain dog said:


> Here's a shot of a bezel swap I did on the same watch. (I think it's the same.)
> 
> I liked the looks of the original bezel, but for me it snagged on clothing too much, and I also like the smooth bezel. Don't remember the item number, but Meranom's website makes it pretty clear which watches it will fit. I believe the Komandirskie 350 case is the same as the Amphibia 100 case, only brushed instead of polished. This bezel was polished, but I brushed it myself, imperfectly.


Thanks for the info, RD - much appreciated.

EDIT: Just noticed you're in Seoul? I was stationed near Munsan by the DMZ a million years ago. Rode the train to Seoul quite a bit and enjoyed everywhere I went in SK. Beautiful country.


----------



## rain dog

skyefalcon6 said:


> Thanks for the info, RD - much appreciated.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed you're in Seoul? I was stationed near Munsan by the DMZ a million years ago. Rode the train to Seoul quite a bit and enjoyed everywhere I went in SK. Beautiful country.


You're very welcome. With the smooth bezel, it may be the most comfortable watch I have, but I'm sure there are other types of replacement bezels available as well.

Yeah, South Korea is not bad at all, but you may not recognize it if you saw it today. I have a friend who was stationed here in the late 1970s, and his photos of Seoul bear no resemblance to the city as it is now. Even in the 24 years I've been here, it's really changed - mostly in the form of more traffic, but in some good ways too.

Enjoy that watch!


----------



## Czasomierz

Here is a little frankenstein's monster, as determined by the experts few threads over.









It is my first mechanical watch and I've got to say I like it a lot. In the expertise thread a question of komandirskie's water resistance came up. I didn't want to stray too far from the topic there and spam, I hope this is the appropriate thread for a newbie to ask some basic maintenance questions to vostok's aficionados.

Let me start with saying I don't plan to do any water activities with this watch but it asks for a good crystal polishing. I'd hate to have water finding its way into the case while rinsing it, which I suspect is rather unlikely. It's been suggested to me to have it's WR tested. I went to a watchmaker for bracelet sizing so I asked how such tests are conducted. I was sure only empty cases are tested first. To my surprise they explained that they wet test a watch as is and if it fails only then they take it apart and dry it up. The amount of water leaking in is supposed to be insignificant. From that I gather a little bit of water in a watch isn't the end of the world if addressed fast, so for my purposes it would make as much sense to just go ahead and polish that crystal up, and in case of unlikely leakage, take it for cleaning/drying.


----------



## VWatchie

Czasomierz said:


> Here is a little frankenstein's monster, as determined by the experts few threads over.
> 
> View attachment 13456961
> 
> 
> It is my first mechanical watch and I've got to say I like it a lot. In the expertise thread a question of komandirskie's water resistance came up. I didn't want to stray too far from the topic there and spam, I hope this is the appropriate thread for a newbie to ask some basic maintenance questions to vostok's aficionados.
> 
> Let me start with saying I don't plan to do any water activities with this watch but it asks for a good crystal polishing. I'd hate to have water finding its way into the case while rinsing it, which I suspect is rather unlikely. It's been suggested to me to have it's WR tested. I went to a watchmaker for bracelet sizing so I asked how such tests are conducted. I was sure only empty cases are tested first. To my surprise they explained that they wet test a watch as is and if it fails only then they take it apart and dry it up. The amount of water leaking in is supposed to be insignificant. From that I gather a little bit of water in a watch isn't the end of the world if addressed fast, so for my purposes it would make as much sense to just go ahead and polish that crystal up, and in case of unlikely leakage, take it for cleaning/drying.


To polish the crystal place a bit of regular toothpaste on the crystal and then polish it (circular motion) with a cotton cloth (an old T-shirt will be perfect) for a two to three minutes. Put some pressure on the cloth during the first minute, then taper off the pressure as you go. For the final polish use a clean cotton cloth. This will give you a perfect result. There's also a crystal polishing product called Polywatch which is really good. If the scratches are deep you need to sandpaper the crystal first.

This thread contains also sorts of useful information if you're a fan of Amphibians and Komandirskies --- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK AMPHIBIA ---

Make sure no water reaches the movement, certain parts will start to rust within minutes, especially the train wheels. To make your watch water resistant buy a new case back gasket and a new crown gasket and silicone grease them. You can get them from Favinov on eBay. The case back gasket is smaller than the gasket for the Amphibian but the crown gasket for this particular type of Komandirskie is the same as for the Amphibian, so you will need this gasket for the case back and this gasket for the crown.

This video demonstrates how to replace and grease the gaskets.


----------



## ZM-73

Vostok Komandirskie K-35


----------



## DandD

Komandirskie 383392 !


----------



## skyefalcon6

K-65


----------



## bin79

I'm so happy with my vintage NO-DATE paratrooper


----------



## Solotov

bin79 said:


> I'm so happy with my vintage NO-DATE paratrooper


Nice choice comrade, I've been working on a vintage set of no date dierskies aswell.


----------



## bin79

Solotov said:


> Nice choice comrade, I've been working on a vintage set of no date dierskies aswell.


Yeah, they are not only prettier, they just don't make you to struggle with the not-so-quick date change mechanism. It's a shame all the brand-new classic style dirskies have a date window :-| They are also incredibly cheesy even for Komandirskie standards, though.


----------



## VWatchie

bin79 said:


> I'm so happy with my vintage NO-DATE paratrooper


Very nice, but I wouldn't be surprised if that's a Franken. Not that it matters much unless you're a collector. I could be wrong but I'd suspect that's a dial from an Amphibian put on a Komandirskie.


----------



## VWatchie

bin79 said:


> I'm so happy with my vintage NO-DATE paratrooper


Very nice, but I wouldn't be surprised if that's a Franken. Not that it matters much unless you're a collector. I could be wrong but I'd suspect that's a dial from an Amphibian put on a Komandirskie.


----------



## bin79

VWatchie said:


> Very nice, but I wouldn't be surprised if that's a Franken. Not that it matters much unless you're a collector. I could be wrong but I'd suspect that's a dial from an Amphibian put on a Komandirskie.


Well, I'd be really surprised if this dial came from an Amphibia, since it reads "Командирские" :-d


----------



## VWatchie

bin79 said:


> Well, I'd be really surprised if this dial came from an Amphibia, since it reads "Командирские" :-d


Well, that's a very, _very good point!_ :-d Not sure I've ever seen a Komandirskie without a date window before. Guess I haven't been observant enough, or they are just very rare? I certainly wouldn't mind owning one.


----------



## bin79

VWatchie said:


> Well, that's a very, _very good point!_ :-d Not sure I've ever seen a Komandirskie without a date window before. Guess I haven't been observant enough, or they are just very rare? I certainly wouldn't mind owning one.


It seems they were common 30 years ago, but now, all the brand-new classic Dirskies I see have that useless, annoying date window.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Rotating the new K-35 through various straps.


----------



## capannelle

Hi everyone, I just joined this forum!

This is probably the first type of komandirskie. This watch is part of my collection. 
It was produced during the second half of the 60s
The movement of this watch is 2214, but this model was also produced with the 2234 movement.


----------



## larand

Went on a bit of a watch-buying spree. I've been wearing these three this week.


----------



## capannelle

Another one 60s komandirskie with white dial


----------



## skyefalcon6

K-65? Da.


----------



## VWatchie

capannelle said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined this forum!
> 
> This is probably the first type of komandirskie. This watch is part of my collection.
> It was produced during the second half of the 60s
> The movement of this watch is 2214, but this model was also produced with the 2234 movement.
> 
> View attachment 13480701


Beautiful! I wonder if that crystal retainer ring has been painted red, if it's a reflection from the background, or if it's original?


----------



## VWatchie

Double post!?


----------



## bpmurray

capannelle said:


> Another one 60s komandirskie with white dial


Great watches! The white one is especially rare, and the condition of both is excellent. I love these old Komandirskie's and have been trying to collect every early or uncommon variant I can find.

Here are some old threads that you might find very interesting:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/early-generation-komandirskies-4276114.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/firs...6-necktie-amphibia-hands-variant-1504002.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-chistopol-1st-generation-2214-unknown-dial-792682.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/seco...ca-1960s-interesting-scarce-dial-3828458.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/old-chistopol-komandirskie-766631.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/rare...ve-question-about-metal-bracelet-3874034.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-conundrum-3450498.html


----------



## capannelle

VWatchie said:


> Beautiful! I wonder if that crystal retainer ring has been painted red, if it's a reflection from the background, or if it's original?


It is only a reflection from the background


----------



## capannelle

bpmurray said:


> Great watches! The white one is especially rare, and the condition of both is excellent. I love these old Komandirskie's and have been trying to collect every early or uncommon variant I can find.
> 
> Here are some old threads that you might find very interesting:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/early-generation-komandirskies-4276114.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/firs...6-necktie-amphibia-hands-variant-1504002.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-chistopol-1st-generation-2214-unknown-dial-792682.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/seco...ca-1960s-interesting-scarce-dial-3828458.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/old-chistopol-komandirskie-766631.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/rare...ve-question-about-metal-bracelet-3874034.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-conundrum-3450498.html


Thanks bpmurray!

In this forum there are really interesting topics.
Here are some other old komandirski from my collection


----------



## bpmurray

capannelle said:


> Thanks bpmurray!
> 
> In this forum there are really interesting topics.
> Here are some other old komandirski from my collection


Wow! I wish I could "Like" this twice!

Here are mine:









Plus these, which I haven't had a chance to photograph yet (sellers' photos):

Silver dial:








50th Anniversary:


----------



## capannelle

I did not know the silver dial ...

Compliments!


----------



## capannelle

Bpmurray, I saw in your topic summary on the first generation komandirskie that the model with white dial and isosceles triangle-shaped indexes would always mount the 2214 movement. 
If it can be useful, my mounts instead the 2234 movement with hacking stop as also reported on the case back.


----------



## bpmurray

capannelle said:


> Bpmurray, I saw in your topic summary on the first generation komandirskie that the model with white dial and isosceles triangle-shaped indexes would always mount the 2214 movement.
> If it can be useful, my mounts instead the 2234 movement with hacking stop as also reported on the case back.
> 
> View attachment 13492355


Thank you for the additional data! It is nearly impossible to tell what movement or caseback is correct or incorrect here, as (1) they are essentially interchangeable (2) there is no definitive reference for these watches and (3) there are so few of these known today. My belief is that both 2214 and 2234 are correct, and the variance just comes from what was available at the factory at that time.


----------



## capannelle

I agree


----------



## Ron_Trousers

Hi All,

As a new-comer to these forums I would tentatively like to show a pic. of the first of my rapidly growing collection of 'interesting' (!) watches mainly to see if my sign up to 'TinyPic' hosting works!
I used PhotoBucket for years until it all went horribly wrong.










This watch - humble may it be - kickstarted what is rapidly becoming a bit of an obsession for me and I now embrace the world of Affordable - Russian - and Chinese Watches with gay abandon.

There are more to come but I am sure that many of you started with something similar and got hooked in? There seems to be no cure.
Any-hoo-this appealed by virtue of its simplicity and field watchiness-to say nothing of its vfm. But I was spoiled for choice!!

In the event I was so very pleased with it. It has a rugged charm. (Unlike me!) A little tinkering with the regulation and it runs pretty much within -5 seconds per day which I'm more than happy with.

If you can't see the picture let me know? Fingers Crossed and all best,

ron


----------



## Ron_Trousers

Oh Donkey-Rissoles!......

It doesn't work!


----------



## Ron_Trousers

Oh Donkey-Rissoles!......

It doesn't work!


----------



## Ron_Trousers

Back to the drawing board............

ho-humm-sorry to mess up your lovely neat and tidy thread.

ron










PS...is there an 'Edit' button for numpty posts like mine?

(ok...the 'edit button has suddenly appeared as if by magic!)


----------



## Ron_Trousers




----------



## Ron_Trousers

A-ha.......so I don't need an image hoster? Is that right?..........just browse and upload directly from the PC??

Shorley Shome Mishtake.

Ron


----------



## skyefalcon6

350514 after bezel swap. Bezel & Insert from Dr. Seikostain.


----------



## capannelle

A commemorative komandirskie from 1975.


----------



## Utva_56

My Komandirski brass mod.












View attachment 13543659


----------



## Raf82

Komandirskie 1965









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut

Posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-65.html#post47204505
Happy to be a Russian watch owner!














BTW, the dial is black, not blue. Morning light 'warmed' the coloration.


----------



## EPK

Welcome to the slippery slope


Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> Posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-did-you-buy-today-4496907-65.html#post47204505
> Happy to be a Russian watch owner!
> View attachment 13548719
> View attachment 13548721
> 
> 
> BTW, the dial is black, not blue. Morning light 'warmed' the coloration.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmcdon1285

Just picked up this 80s Komandirskie. I want to put it on a NATO strap, and wanted to know if anyone had suggestions for the color strap I should get.


----------



## natrmrz

Utva_56 said:


> My Komandirski brass mod.
> View attachment 13543641
> View attachment 13543641
> View attachment 13543659


wow this is awesome. how did you do this?


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## Utva_56

Hi ,

It is de-chroming process. You will need brass chromed case from standard komandirski line. ( just case with number 1 , eg 811 , 1 is for chrome).
Material required:
1. HCL acid ( hydrochloric acid)
2. Protection equipment: rubber gloves , protection glasses , dust mask. Do work in well ventilated area ( I was doing outside)
3. 2 off glass jars
How is done:
1. take movement out of case
2. take bazel of
3. protect crown steam with teflon tape , and fit some of teflon against rubber gasket ( crown side) , then screw back crown in position. That way male thread will stay chromed , for me it is better for wear.
4. if you want to get bezel without paint , use nail polish removal and remove paint
5. pour hcl acid in to glass jar , and dip case and bezel , acid will not demage plexiglass.
6. after approx. 45 mins , process is finish
7. 2nd glass jar- make mixture of water and baking soda ( soda bicarbonate)
8. transfer case and bezel in to jar no.2 , baking soda will neutralise acid. Use wooden stick for transfer operation
9. rinse all parts with water
10. all done , assembly watch and every day it will get more patina. If you want to speed oxidation-patina process , you can hang case above jar with amonia ( do not dip in to amonia). Do this in well ventilated area. 
11. do not pour acid in to tolilet , you can use it to clean concrete floor or ceramic tiles.
For good photos see Watch.ru page 938 (Vostok amfibia mods tread)


----------



## Utva_56

Hi natrmrz ,

See post above.


----------



## Utva_56

natrmrz said:


> wow this is awesome. how did you do this?


See detail post.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I have two not working K and this one. This one had crown guards and a small crown. Moved it over to this case with a big crown and a different bezel than what was on it. Comments welcome.
Komidirskie Migs modded by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Tjilpi

Jmcdon1285 said:


> Just picked up this 80s Komandirskie. I want to put it on a NATO strap, and wanted to know if anyone had suggestions for the color strap I should get.


Dressed up this Komandirskie with a strap from the Sydney Strap Co in Australia. This one is called "The General" and sells for AUD11. As it is an 18 mm lug, it looks a little narrow even on this model, but I am very happy with it so far.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

New hand mod on my original (1990-new) Komandirskie. 
Then just a few close ups of the 3 I have workin.... (the nicest is still awaiting a clean up and service)

See if you can spot the dial-screw up from when I changed the hands. Had to do something on the original one I bought new in 1990- the hour hand was lose and spinning freely. I hadda choose: try to squeeze the original hand to fit better or get new hands. Well since the lume was shot and I screwed up the dial I changed hands.

So here are my 3, all up and running. (Yes that's an original Soviet bracelet too. Don't wear it much as I want to keep my wrist hair.)


----------



## psco78

Been polishing the crystal on my Generalskie... Now it's difficult to take a good pic because of all the reflections :roll:


----------



## leastonh

My new baby, arrived today. Swapped out the leather strap for a nice blue NATO. My first ever Russian watch and I'm smitten!!!!


----------



## capannelle

A rare corporate 3aka3 Komandirskie


----------



## ringoism

I don't hang around here enough to know how often these may turn up, just know I've never seen one before.

I just happened to be in the right place at the right time, where amidst hundreds of old, useless, broken Chinese scrap pieces someone pulled this out and handed it to me. Acrylic was bad enough that I could hardly see what was under it, but I could see it was something unusual and recognized the case and picked it up cheap, got it cleaned up a bit and threw a cheap strap on it. This was in a South Asian watch market some months ago. Not running but I'd imagine it won't take too much, it's clean enough inside.

Very poorly finished as I suppose most/all normal-production Vostoks were in that time, but have read about and can appreciate the basic technical design approach, had been looking to pick up an Amphibian online before this turned up. Have to admit that with the screw-down crown the automatics make a lot more sense than this manual-wind, and this is definitely my least favorite bezel of all, but undeniably an interesting piece on account of the dial.

Friend who's a naval Commander sent a photo to his colleague in Russia who explained what it was:

50th Anniversary (May '45-'85) of the Russian victory in WWII.

Any other forum members have one of these or known anything more about them?


----------



## joecachia

This is my first Vostok and my first Russian watch. Found it in the post at the office today.

Komandirskie 431928 - I love this already. My only gripe with Vostoks is the use of 18mm lug width. I think 20mm is the bare minimum for watches in the 40mm range. Bothers me more than the non-clicking bezel.

Have an Amphibia 710432 on the way, along with a meranom bezel for it.. I also bought a used 33 case ( cushion case with crown at 2 o'clock ). Hopefully it's wearable. I think I got a bug.

For reference, my wrist is about 7".

Sorry for crappy mobile pic. Cannot do better .


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Beautiful pieces, gentlemen!

I have just one Komandirskie (got two Amphibias... and some more on the way), which was properly modified...

Here you have my vostok Komandirskie 431783

Before...









After...


----------



## joecachia

Not sure how to remove a double post.

Sorry


----------



## EPK

joecachia said:


> This is my first Vostok and my first Russian watch. Found it in the post at the office today.
> 
> Komandirskie 431928 - I love this already. My only gripe with Vostoks is the use of 18mm lug width. I think 20mm is the bare minimum for watches in the 40mm range. Bothers me more than the non-clicking bezel.
> 
> Have an Amphibia 710432 on the way, along with a meranom bezel for it.. I also bought a used 33 case ( cushion case with crown at 2 o'clock ). Hopefully it's wearable. I think I got a bug.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is about 7".
> 
> Sorry for crappy mobile pic. Cannot do better .
> 
> View attachment 13768995


I actually like the 18mm width and share lots of straps between my smaller Amphibians and Komandirskie.

Give it some time and you may actually like it. Or, you may find that you prefer the larger 20mm.

Differences in opinion are what keep things interesting.

Welcome to the addiction.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joecachia

Nice. That is way better looks. Although to be fair, this bezel is not that bad.. there is a similar one with curved protrusions, I think they call it the ash-tray bezel which looks a bit cheesy IMO.

I am thinking of changing the bezel on mine as well , not sure to what. I might even just try the Amphibia one that is going to be replaced. I think it looks a bit better than this , plus it would cost me nothing.


----------



## zagato1750

joecachia said:


> This is my first Vostok and my first Russian watch. Found it in the post at the office today.
> 
> Komandirskie 431928 - I love this already. My only gripe with Vostoks is the use of 18mm lug width. I think 20mm is the bare minimum for watches in the 40mm range. Bothers me more than the non-clicking bezel.
> 
> Have an Amphibia 710432 on the way, along with a meranom bezel for it.. I also bought a used 33 case ( cushion case with crown at 2 o'clock ). Hopefully it's wearable. I think I got a bug.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is about 7".
> 
> Sorry for crappy mobile pic. Cannot do better .
> 
> View attachment 13768995


I have this exact model on the way from Russia! Looks great....agree on the 18mm lug width...I'll modify a 20 or 22mm strap to fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecachia

I bought a cheap silcone strp for it . 20mm . I cut a bit from both sides and it fit nicely. It gave the watch better looks. But I could feel the silicone pressing on my wrist on the sides , and put the original back. Pity , the black silicone with red stitching looked nice


----------



## 24h

joecachia said:


> This is my first Vostok and my first Russian watch. Found it in the post at the office today.
> 
> Komandirskie 431928 - I love this already. My only gripe with Vostoks is the use of 18mm lug width. I think 20mm is the bare minimum for watches in the 40mm range. Bothers me more than the non-clicking bezel.
> 
> Have an Amphibia 710432 on the way, along with a meranom bezel for it.. I also bought a used 33 case ( cushion case with crown at 2 o'clock ). Hopefully it's wearable. I think I got a bug.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is about 7".
> 
> Sorry for crappy mobile pic. Cannot do better .
> 
> View attachment 13768995


Welcome to the club - I'm sure there will be many more Vostok purchases in your future! :-!


----------



## joecachia

Yep... like I said I have 2 others on the way , and I am already eyeing a few other models with the intent of changing bezels, just need to time them right so as not to raise suspicion with the wife  . Saw a few good candidates on pinterest that I would like to replicate. Bezels are easy, but there are people out there that can really make little masterpieces.


----------



## steve_AU

Finally after waiting 9 weeks and two days. My Komandirskie finally arrived.









and the obligatory shot with the car dashboard in the background. ( Seems to be compulsory on watch forums, why is that ;-) )


----------



## jimzilla

I have a couple of thees!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Living 24-hr day in blue


----------



## Gonkl

joecachia said:


> This is my first Vostok and my first Russian watch. Found it in the post at the office today.
> 
> Komandirskie 431928 - I love this already. My only gripe with Vostoks is the use of 18mm lug width. I think 20mm is the bare minimum for watches in the 40mm range. Bothers me more than the non-clicking bezel.
> 
> Have an Amphibia 710432 on the way, along with a meranom bezel for it.. I also bought a used 33 case ( cushion case with crown at 2 o'clock ). Hopefully it's wearable. I think I got a bug.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is about 7".
> 
> Sorry for crappy mobile pic. Cannot do better .
> 
> View attachment 13768995


Non taper straps work great, I have used mesh, engineer bracelets, padded leather bands to good effect with 18mm lug Vostoks. I also have a 7 inch wrist as well, I would say with these straps, it's getting towards borderline but still works well.

Black straps also tend to look smaller on the wrist.


----------



## joecachia

Really and truly I keep reading how crappy Komandirskie straps are, but I actually find mind comfortable.. it probably won't last long , but feels ok .Come to think of it I think you're right in saying black straps look thinner.


----------



## miquel99

The first one


----------



## mariomart

miquel99 said:


> The first one


A "must have" for the Komandirskie collector :-!

Here are my Generation 1 and Generation 1.5 examples


----------



## Luis965

Mine:


----------



## bpmurray

Now this thread is really picking up!


----------



## miquel99

Simply amazing!! Mr. Murray, thank you for share


----------



## jimzilla

531 Dress "Sidewinder" Mod.

Dial face
Stock Hands
Bezel Swap
Coarse Matt Finish with Brass Edge Highlights.
Black Nato Strap.


----------



## Luis965

Five Komandirskies for thre Italian Market:



Automatics - cases 091, 92X and 52X:


----------



## jimzilla

Did you make the watch case? Looks like something "limited Edition" from the factory I never seen anything like that!!! ..... WOW.


----------



## Luis965

jimzilla said:


> Did you make the watch case? Looks like something "limited Edition" from the factory I never seen anything like that!!! ..... WOW.


It was made for the Italian market. I was lucky to get it before they went sky high:









The last one sold:


----------



## joecachia

cool looking set. quite a price. FYI the text at the bottom is the Guarantee Terms. If you need anything translated let me know.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

jimzilla said:


> 531 Dress "Sidewinder" Mod.
> 
> Dial face
> Stock Hands
> Bezel Swap
> Coarse Matt Finish with Brass Edge Highlights.
> Black Nato Strap.


That's a beauty!

That case is difficult to match with a dial and bezel because it is so odd.
That dial and bezel is of the same design as Vostok 'Partner' which is often not highly regarded.
But this combination is really good.


----------



## capannelle




----------



## joecachia

Nothing Special.. Small update. Entered all my nato straps into beauty pageant .. This one got the crown.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## mrwomble

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 13818049
> View attachment 13818051


I'm liking the look of these no-date 1965s. Very tempting.


----------



## arktika1148

mrwomble said:


> I'm liking the look of these no-date 1965s. Very tempting.


----------



## capannelle

Railways department of Kazan


----------



## mrwomble

Arktika, you enabler you!


----------



## dan.05

Can I play too?










My new 1965!!!! Yay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble

These gorgeous photos of the black 1965 pushed me over the edge and I bought a no-date model yesterday. I'm glad I did - they're no longer showing as in-stock! I may have nabbed the last of the current stock.


----------



## dan.05

mrwomble said:


> These gorgeous photos of the black 1965 pushed me over the edge and I bought a no-date model yesterday. I'm glad I did - they're no longer showing as in-stock! I may have nabbed the last of the current stock.


They are hot but it isn't black. It's actually brown. They look black until you have the sun hit it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble

dan.05 said:


> They are hot but it isn't black. It's actually brown. They look black until you have the sun hit it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the clarification Dan, must be a very dark brown then. Either way, I'm looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## dan.05

mrwomble said:


> Thanks for the clarification Dan, must be a very dark brown then. Either way, I'm looking forward to receiving it.


Yeah it is. You don't notice until you are out in the sun and then it is a nice surprise. Plus my wife keeps telling me all my black face watches look alike. So ha it's brown sweetie not black. Got you there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audiomagnate

Another bracelet tryout. I'm liking this one.


----------



## dan.05

audiomagnate said:


> Another bracelet tryout. I'm liking this one.
> View attachment 13825081


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joecachia

And Yet another update ... hopefully won't change this again. Got a bezel from a 710 , 'brushed' it with a 'dish washing' sponge. Love it better than original.

This bezel is slightly over-sized ( which I actually like, giving a chunkier look ). The bottom of it clears the crown easily with about a millimeter of space, but the top, overlaps the crown making it just a tiny bit more difficult to unscrew... but it does not affect me at all. the looks are worth it I think.


----------



## zagato1750

Just received.....thinking of doing the brass mod?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecachia

I think this dial comes in the gold coloured cases as well.. 43 or 81 ... not sure. Or were you thinking of doing the bezel only ?


----------



## EPK

I think a brass mod bezel would look great. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

Definitely bezel. I thought about the no chromed version...I assume it has some sort of finish...lacquer maybe? Maybe easier to get one of those and strip it for a full brass patina model. I’d like to find a brass smooth bezel as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joecachia

Any one else notice that since about 2 weeks ago , Meranom has lots of items 'Out-of-stock' ?


----------



## RedFroggy

4 different variations of the ultra classic cold war Soviet Army «.Komandirskie.» service watch with Tank dial.

View attachment 13835143


All NOS with their original papers


----------



## Avidfan

Attachment doesn't work. :-(

EDIT: Works now. :-!


----------



## joecachia

Those 33 cases were nice. Pity there's nothing similar currently. I like the idea of the crown at 2 o'clock , but I find the 53 case a bit wierd.


----------



## 24h

RedFroggy said:


> 4 different variations of the ultra classic cold war Soviet Army «.Komandirskie.» service watch with Tank dial.
> 
> View attachment 13835143
> 
> 
> All NOS with their original papers


I still can't see it. I'm curious :-(


----------



## jimzilla

Hey guy's, got another .....

53 Cased "SIDEWINDER" Mod.
Old School Dial Face
Hand Set
Bezel
And last but not least the infamous Vostok Rat Leather Strap!!! wears like Corinthian leather smells like skunk!

I don't know if you guy's know the story behind the rat leather strap?
Legend has it that after the Chernobyl disaster a group of rats migrated to Chistopol and the little village was over run by the vermin. 
Being exposed to the radiation the rats grew to the size of a beagles and were wreaking havoc on the town. The Russians being resourceful found that they could make watch bands from the rat's and keep the population under control at the same time.


----------



## audiomagnate

Brand new sub on a hexad bracelet.


----------



## James Haury

jimzilla said:


> Hey guy's, got another .....
> 
> 53 Cased "SIDEWINDER" Mod.
> Old School Dial Face
> Hand Set
> Bezel
> And last but not least the infamous Vostok Rat Leather Strap!!! wears like Corinthian leather smells like skunk!
> 
> I don't know if you guy's know the story behind the rat leather strap?
> Legend has it that after the Chernobyl disaster a group of rats migrated to Chistopol and the little village was over run by the vermin.
> Being exposed to the radiation the rats grew to the size of a beagles and were wreaking havoc on the town. The Russians being resourceful found that they could make watch bands from the rat's and keep the population under control at the same time.


I rather doubt that the leather is from rats.I actually like the strap on mine it does not smell like skunk.My latest Komandirskie(crown at about 1:30) has the same case with a titanium nitride finish but a straight dial.


----------



## James Haury

peewee102 said:


> With a new twist o flex and white painted hands​
> View attachment 13084221


----------



## jimzilla

I am tellen you James Haury, those damn rats are the size of beagles, little Russian kids race them in the annual town carnival !!! ..... Honest.


----------



## audiomagnate

James Haury said:


> I rather doubt that the leather is from rats.I actually like the strap on mine it does not smell like skunk.My latest Komandirskie(crown at about 1:30) has the same case with a titanium nitride finish but a straight dial.


I'm pretty sure he was being facetious. I'm also pretty sure they're synthetic.


----------



## jimzilla

I do beleave they are genuine leather, what type of leather is unknown, but I have to admit they are fairly comfortable. I do know if you soak it for 3 days or more it turns into.... 
Uncle Josh Pork Bait. I caught this 11 Pound bass on a Vostok watch band on a worm Hook! .... Seriously. Got Him Hanging In My Garage.


----------



## jimzilla

In case anyone is wondering what brand of cigar the bass is smoking it is a Curchill. regards, jimzilla.


----------



## mrwomble

jimzilla said:


> Hey guy's, got another .....
> 
> 53 Cased "SIDEWINDER" Mod.
> Old School Dial Face
> Hand Set
> Bezel
> And last but not least the infamous Vostok Rat Leather Strap!!! wears like Corinthian leather smells like skunk!
> 
> I don't know if you guy's know the story behind the rat leather strap?
> Legend has it that after the Chernobyl disaster a group of rats migrated to Chistopol and the little village was over run by the vermin.
> Being exposed to the radiation the rats grew to the size of a beagles and were wreaking havoc on the town. The Russians being resourceful found that they could make watch bands from the rat's and keep the population under control at the same time.


Where I'm from, we refer to them as Rodents Of Unusual Size.


----------



## joecachia

Where I'm from , we refer to anything that is unusually big or exaggerated as ' A Pig ' ... It's a bit difficult to explain or translate , but that's basically it. Like if we're talking about a heavily tuned card engine , we say 'the car has got a pig of an engine'


----------



## jimzilla

Yes I agree joecachia, the race motor in my 88 5.0 Mustang is a PIG!
725HP on race gas @ 25 LB of boost. :-!


----------



## joecachia

That Exactly . LOL


----------



## love mechanicals

Gold one among a few Amphibians


----------



## bearwithwatch

Командирские 650539


----------



## rednakes

Here's my Komandirskie 211398:


----------



## jimzilla

Good evening comrades, I have another 531 cased "SIDEWINDER MOD"
This one is a bit of a bare boned beater watch built from leftover parts.


----------



## joecachia

Nice. Scuba dude Komandriskie.


----------



## jimzilla

Thanks joecachia for the kind words, I really didn't like the bezel... wasn't scuba enough so I dug up another


----------



## jimzilla

I had this watch on tonight for date night with my girlfriend and had a few to many at my local house of ill repute. 
I will attest to the fact that reading the time on a "Sidewinder" is a wee bit of a b*tch when you are inebriated.


----------



## audiomagnate

jimzilla said:


> And last but not least the infamous Vostok Rat Leather Strap!!! wears like Corinthian leather smells like skunk!
> 
> I don't know if you guy's know the story behind the rat leather strap?
> Legend has it that after the Chernobyl disaster a group of rats migrated to Chistopol and the little village was over run by the vermin.
> Being exposed to the radiation the rats grew to the size of a beagles and were wreaking havoc on the town. The Russians being resourceful found that they could make watch bands from the rat's and keep the population under control at the same time.


I'm going to have to say the three hardest words in the English language, at least according to my ex-wife, "I was wrong."
I'm not ready to concede the radioactive rat skin thing, only that these iconic straps are indeed made from the skin of some kind of dead animal - I assume a cow - as opposed to being synthetic as I had always thought. I just assumed they were fake from the look, feel, price ($3!!) and the fact that they aren't stamped "genuine leather." If only my ex read F10, she'd be so proud of me.


----------



## 24h

jimzilla said:


> And last but not least the infamous Vostok Rat Leather Strap!!! wears like Corinthian leather smells like skunk!
> 
> I don't know if you guy's know the story behind the rat leather strap?
> Legend has it that after the Chernobyl disaster a group of rats migrated to Chistopol and the little village was over run by the vermin.
> Being exposed to the radiation the rats grew to the size of a beagles and were wreaking havoc on the town. The Russians being resourceful found that they could make watch bands from the rat's and keep the population under control at the same time.


Actually, they are made from beef jerky.
These straps make a good snack in a survival situation.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

If you think the vintage Vostok leather straps are chincy, try out the original Vostok bracelets!

I ended up with 3 Komandirskies, all on original vintage bracelets. (My wife verified this for me, as it is what she saw when she was a kid.)

The bracelets were cheap, back in the late 80's. And they really are true hair pullers. will try to post some close-ups here later.

They weren't made of beef jerky, but a bit stouter stuff- like leftover pot metal, or hardened twinkie crusts.

..*sarcasm alert..


----------



## joecachia

Hi Guys ,
I just received my second Komandirskie in the post today. This is a 33 type case with crown at 2 o'clock. I really wanted one of these cause I like the shape of this case. The 'Tank' dials are very nice , but did not find a decent one, even at higher prices so I settled for this for now. Anyway I got this from ebay for about 29$ . It is much nicer in person .

When I asked the seller for some info on the dial , this is what I got , but I am still not sure. He mentioned its a 'corporate watch' , maybe commissioned for a firm in the area ?? If any one has some info I would greatly appreciate it.

_"This is a corporate watch. for ordering a company from a city in russia embankments chelny. 
he is on the river kama. In the Republic of Tatarstan, it is such a province in Russia. 
like catalonia in spain.

Reply
Your previous message

---------------------------------------------
Hi. I just ordered this item from you.

I know the top word is "Komandirskie" . Can you tell me what the bottom wording says ? 
I could translate these two words to "Embankments" and "Canoes" ( набережные челны ) . 
However , together it seems they mean "Naberezhnye Chelny" which from what I can tell is a town in Russia . 
Can you help me with translation please ? 
I am very curious and would really like to know more about the meaning of this particular watch dial.
"_

By now I know that both "Chistopol" and "Naberezhnye Chelny" are on the Kama river in Tatarstan , the 33 cases was introduced in the early 90's .

This Italian article gives some examples. Mine does not have a serial number in the small rectangle on the caseback ... might be '93. http://vostokamphibiacccp.altervista.org/tipo-33x/?doing_wp_cron=1545488884.1028931140899658203125 )

but that's basically it.


----------



## jimzilla

I bid on one of those but with a different dial, I like the style and it is in really nice shape as well. Great purchase!


----------



## joecachia

Thanks . I was surprised when it came. it was better than I thought. The dial has a bit of scratches and sort of cracks ...but you cannot really tell at most angles. Very happy with it ... and it keeps excellent time ... I was surprised


----------



## Utva_56

My komandirski , brass watch. Original leather strap, with new buckle looks very nice.


----------



## joecachia

Just in case someone missed the other post .... I have asked what the logo on my Komandirskie is ...someone actually found the answer ....








https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vost...elny-corporate-dial-4885867.html#post48125775


----------



## jimzilla

Good evening comrades, I would like to share a special purchase I received today, .... N.O.S. 53 Cased Komandierskie in the box from Bulgaria. it is in mint condition and the chrome is still brightly colored not the slightly tarnished color that is so typical. It is missing the premium "Rat Leather Band" but who cares I am going to mod this bad boy!!!
Good evening to one and all, regards, James.


----------



## volgofmr

|> One of my best Komandirskie :


----------



## jimzilla

Yet another 531 "SIDEWINDER" MOD.

SNOW FLAKE DIAL
CUSTOM HAND SET
MERNOM BEZEL 
BARTON SPORT STRAP

Sorry about the color on the pic's
the first pic is fairly accurate, regards, James.


----------



## joecachia

Not a mod by any means.

I came across this vintage-ish Komandirskie by accident. I have no idea what case type or period it is. Would appreciate any info. But I like the 'Commandos' dial a lot , I've seen it on quite a few models. 
The watch is serviced and seems to be keeping good time. I could tell it was in excellent condition. No corrosion at all, perfect crystal. Very slight wear. It looked so nice I could not pass it up , especially for about 28 Euro . 
It's on a black Nato temporarily. It will have a standard black strap eventually.

The ebay seller is *elenslivenk-0 * . She does not have a wide variety of watches , but they all seem in very good condition. 100% positive comments. The packaging it came in was very good.

I really need to calm down with these Vostoks.


----------



## zagato1750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avidfan

joecachia said:


> I came across this vintage-ish Komandirskie by accident. I have no idea what case type or period it is. Would appreciate any info.


It's a type 64 case with 2414A movement, made mid to late 1990's


----------



## joecachia

Thanks for the info . much appreciated. I really wanted to know the case type.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

View attachment 13924387


----------



## jimzilla

Did another Komanderskie modd.
Case ???
Bootleg Dial
Hand Set
Lumed Bezel.
World Famous Vostok Rat Leather Band


----------



## Avidfan

jimzilla said:


> Case ???


Case is a type 93


----------



## zagato1750

jimzilla said:


> Did another Komanderskie modd.
> Case ???
> Bootleg Dial
> Hand Set
> Lumed Bezel.
> World Famous Vostok Rat Leather Band


Love it! That lumed bezel is sweet.....you do it yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Thanks Avidfan and zagato, I did not know what case this was Avidfan, thank you. I built it from left over parts. That bezel insert is from .... 
https://www.ecwid.com/store/watchnian/
you have to be careful using there bezel inserts. They fit kind of tight on the I.D. so you need to use a taller bezel to get the insert high enough in the area of the crystal that is rounded not lower on the shoulder of the Crystal. I was surprised it fit on the 93 case I had that thing kicking around in my parts box for months it would not fit anything. 
The bezel insert color is not blue. I use a black light to heat up the lume and sometimes it turns it blue. All the lume on this watch matches and glows green. 
Thanks guy's have a *****en good day!, regards, James :-!


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy




----------



## Gonkl

Latest upgrade


----------



## jimzilla

Got my first tank dial Komanderskie today. Aint the little feller cute! I ordered a tank dial and hand set from Favinov to go into a 150 case but this one is cool as well may put it into a 53 case and make another "SIDEWINDER" (what else did you expect from jimzilla!) regards to one and all.


----------



## jimzilla

I just could not leave well enough alone, I made a "SIDEWINDER" out of the Tank dial watch above. I can't help myself. I have acute Vostok disorder.

#53 Case
Gold Tank Dial
Stock Hand Set
Black SKX Insert
Famous Vostok Rat Leather Strap With Brass Buckle.

This is one of the best rat leather bands I have seen, extra thick and tight. Maybe the rats have their winter coat?
thanks guys, James.


----------



## jimzilla

I kept looking at the tank watch and it just seemed a little drab then my acute Vostok disorder kicked in so I swapped the old style Titanium Nitrite 53 Case for a new style Chrome 53 Case.
I like it better with the Chrome Case case against the gold dial face and I think it gives the black bezel insert more pop as well.


----------



## J.D.B.

To go with the cream-dialled version.


----------



## jimzilla

Geez ... what's up with my wrist??? ... looks kinda funky!


----------



## mariomart

jimzilla said:


> Geez ... what's up with my wrist??? ... looks kinda funky!


I'd get that looked at ....


----------



## linuxs

New arrival









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

mariomart said:


> I'd get that looked at ....
> 
> View attachment 13994105


I think I will take your advice, I might be getting MODDERS SYNDROME!!! sometimes it can be fatal!


----------



## jimzilla

That was absolutely hilarious mariomart I laughed my a** off.


----------



## J.D.B.

And the light version.


----------



## Atle

Just recieved my 811172. Cut down a cheap 22mm leather strap I had.


----------



## jimzilla

Atle said:


> Just recieved my 811172. Cut down a cheap 22mm leather strap I had.
> View attachment 13997243


Welcome to the site Comrade Atle, best regards to you. :-!


----------



## PAMster




----------



## jimzilla

Hello comrades, It is I jimzilla, I am still modding the gold faced "SIDEWINDER" tank watch, I know sometimes I can be like a rash that doesn't go away, but, 
Here it is in it's final configuration and I promise I wont show it again. regards to one and all.

Komranderskie Chrome #53 Case.
Plastic Back - Sternkreuz U-302/278
Dagaz Bezel.
Seiko Black Insert.
Stock Hand Set.
Barton Rally Band 18mm.

A special Thank you to mariomart for the information and part# on the Sternkreuz U-302/278 Plastic Back.


----------



## mariomart

jimzilla said:


> Hello comrades, It is I jimzilla, I am still modding the gold faced "SIDEWINDER" tank watch, I know sometimes I can be like a rash that doesn't go away, but,
> Here it is in it's final configuration and I promise I wont show it again. regards to one and all.
> 
> Komranderskie Chrome #53 Case.
> Plastic Back - Sternkreuz U-302/278
> Dagaz Bezel.
> Seiko Black Insert.
> Stock Hand Set.
> Barton Rally Band 18mm.
> 
> A special Thank you to mariomart for the information and part# on the Sternkreuz U-302/278 Plastic Back.


I hate to tell you this James, but you're not finished ....

That wonderful display back means that the movement needs some embellishment, either blued screw or gilt screws would finish it off perfectly. If you open a dialogue with Dmitry at Meranom.com you should be able to obtain said set of screws.

My work an an "enabler" is never done :-!

Cheers ;-)


----------



## jimzilla

I tried to contact Dmitry before but I had no luck in finding an email for him. Would love to do some screws. what email do you have for him? thanks, have a good evening Mario.


----------



## mariomart

jimzilla said:


> I tried to contact Dmitry before but I had no luck in finding an email for him. Would love to do some screws. what email do you have for him? thanks, have a good evening Mario.


You can email him through [email protected]

Or on WhatsApp whatsapp://send?phone=+79033138550


----------



## yinzburgher

Vostok Komandirskie 650539 - my first Russian watch.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

1989-90 Vintage original patinated Komandirskie


----------



## mickyc79

My favourite new timepiece... Can't take it off!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

mickyc79 said:


> My favourite new timepiece... Can't take it off!


OOooOO You have the black dial!
These are nice little watches, eh??


----------



## Sayan

That Komandirskie in 120 Amphibia case, black calendar wheel and updated hands from Favinov.


----------



## mickyc79

Thanks.... Yes, its much smaller than I expected, but so cool and it just works... Didn't know anything about them before I bought it, but seems I picked up a really early original for only £15.00!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

mickyc79 said:


> Thanks.... Yes, its much smaller than I expected, but so cool and it just works... Didn't know anything about them before I bought it, but seems I picked up a really early original for only £15.00!


Mickyc79,

If I remember correctly from an old catalog pic I once saw, yours and mine are from 1989 or 90. Yours is quite "well used". Its missing lume o the hands, and it looks like the second hand has been changed. I like the looks of it, though. Keep it up and running. I find mine all run to well within a minute a day.
Either way only £15.00 it's a good deal!


----------



## jimzilla

Hello everyone I hope all is well. I have a watch band question and I did not know where to post it so I will apologize ahead of time for my rudeness.
Has anyone ever herd or purchased from..... Strapgua Indonesia https://strapgua.id/
I cant sign into the website because I never received a conformation email to activate a account. I was wondering if anyone recently purchased from them and if you had any problems with the site and if they are legitimate?
Thanks, Jimzilla.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Here is another one!

Another $25 deal. I thought it was a 2414 hand winding Vostok.
Ohhh No it's an automatic!
Yee Haw!


----------



## mickyc79

No way!!!! That's a beauty! What a great find...


----------



## stevarad

Komandirskie in 64 case. 2414 movement...









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

650546


----------



## RedFroggy

Komandirskie Ref 341200 in close to NOS condition


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

RedFroggy said:


> Komandirskie Ref 341200 in close to NOS condition
> 
> View attachment 14059735


Hey I got a few of those, some with different bezels.
Isn't that blue-to-grey transition awesome?


----------



## Parkgate

New bracelet on the K35....love the black date on this one.


----------



## j.lee0077

I'm new here and this is my new acquisition on a black NATO strap


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

j.lee0077 said:


> I'm new here and this is my new acquisition on a black NATO strap


Welcome. Nice watch. l got the white dial version of that one last week.


----------



## stevarad

Zakaz MO









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## cuthbert

My humble collection of Komandirskies:









Which one to choose today...perhaps this one?









Or this one?


----------



## stevarad

cuthbert said:


> My humble collection of Komandirskies:
> 
> View attachment 14076313
> 
> 
> Which one to choose today...perhaps this one?
> 
> View attachment 14076315
> 
> 
> Or this one?
> 
> View attachment 14076319


blue on brown strap. Great combo..

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## cuthbert

stevarad said:


> blue on brown strap. Great combo..
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


That was a NOS watch I bought from an Italian seller, it's one of those who were officially imported by Time Trend in the late 80s and fitted with Italian leather strap and leather punch (to be attached to your belt!).

The green VDV also came with an Italian strap, even better, branded "Boctok" on the loop and double stitched.

Sometimes I hope somebody will reissue those straps, they are high quality, well padded and stitched, unlike the current ones.

https://www.finestraweb.net/boctok--komandirskie--trend.html


----------



## stevarad

cuthbert said:


> That was a NOS watch I bought from an Italian seller, it's one of those who were officially imported by Time Trend in the late 80s and fitted with Italian leather strap and leather punch (to be attached to your belt!).
> 
> The green VDV also came with an Italian strap, even better, branded "Boctok" on the loop and double stitched.
> 
> Sometimes I hope somebody will reissue those straps, they are high quality, well padded and stitched, unlike the current ones.
> 
> https://www.finestraweb.net/boctok--komandirskie--trend.html


good seller with good products. I have bought poljot 3133 from him in as new condition

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## cuthbert

stevarad said:


> good seller with good products. I have bought poljot 3133 from him in as new condition
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


I didn't buy from, it was another seller on Italian ebay.

But yes, buying from Italian sellers it's an advantage as most of these watches were expensive therefore people took good care of them.


----------



## 24h

Awesome collection of Komandirskies you have there :-!
Other than the 2 o'clock crown model, I think those are all 40mm or 39mm cases? What is the lug to lug measurement?


----------



## cuthbert

24h said:


> Awesome collection of Komandirskies you have there :-!
> Other than the 2 o'clock crown model, I think those are all 40mm or 39mm cases? What is the lug to lug measurement?


By your command I measure the watches: besides the one with the 2 o'clock the white one is a Generalskie, therefore a slightly bigger watch.

The others have a diameter of 40mm, width with the crown 44mm, lug to lug about 44mm, bezel diameter 39mm, dial 31mm (usual Vostok diameter for the 24XX movement). Thickness with crystal about 11mm and due to the case shape they sit flat on the wrist.

The Generalskie is about 41mm, the bezel is just 38mm, all the other dimensions are the same.

Interestingly, the 2 o'clock case is just 39mm wide, the most compact of the lot and I must confess the crown annoys my hands with the other Komandirskies.

Globally, as you can see they are relatively large watches, especially for the 80s when the NATO equivalent of the Komandirskie was just a 33.5mm watch.

IMO, with a SS case those watches might be reissued and being a serious competitor for the Hamilton Khaki, they are so much better than the current Komandirskies who look more like novelty watches than something you would wear everyday, their sunburst dials are the most stunning I have ever seen, not matter the price point.


----------



## Utva_56

This is my rising star 341270 , should be from Time Trend batch. It is with very good quality strap-as Cuthbert described:made in Italy. I would like to renew lume dots as i have fitted new Favinov hands.


----------



## 24h

cuthbert said:


> By your command I measure the watches: besides the one with the 2 o'clock the white one is a Generalskie, therefore a slightly bigger watch.
> 
> The others have a diameter of 40mm, width with the crown 44mm, lug to lug about 44mm, bezel diameter 39mm, dial 31mm (usual Vostok diameter for the 24XX movement). Thickness with crystal about 11mm and due to the case shape they sit flat on the wrist.
> 
> The Generalskie is about 41mm, the bezel is just 38mm, all the other dimensions are the same.
> 
> Interestingly, the 2 o'clock case is just 39mm wide, the most compact of the lot and I must confess the crown annoys my hands with the other Komandirskies.
> 
> Globally, as you can see they are relatively large watches, especially for the 80s when the NATO equivalent of the Komandirskie was just a 33.5mm watch.
> 
> IMO, with a SS case those watches might be reissued and being a serious competitor for the Hamilton Khaki, they are so much better than the current Komandirskies who look more like novelty watches than something you would wear everyday, their sunburst dials are the most stunning I have ever seen, not matter the price point.


Thank you for taking the time to do that for me, this is very useful information! I was aware of the slightly bigger case but did not know the exact dimensions.
I agree...the sunburst dials are amazing, especially when they have that dark to light gradient.


----------



## j.lee0077

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Welcome. Nice watch. l got the white dial version of that one last week.


Thank you. I've got another 24 hr Kommandirski coming Sunday. A K35 black face with white markings. I recently got hooked on seeing Vostok watches for their history. I know I'm going to have a collection in no time lol.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Zakaz MO on SS bracelet









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Oh no...Another new vostokholic. Better stop if You can, now, right now ,run and do not turn Your had..

Because it is severe and incurable disease...Believe to me and my empty pocket


----------



## stevarad

double post


----------



## j.lee0077

Here's the newest addition to the collection another 24 hour automatic movement. I put a black NATO band on it and I think it looks good that way.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Hey guys, I hope everyone is doing well. Showing off my latest purchase of a N.O.S. Tank watch with no date window ..... $36.00 on ebay!. 
If there are any Komanderskie aficionados out there that would like to authenticate this please feel free as I am not familiar with thees. It keeps good time so far and the band is thicker and seems to be a little plusher than the current Vostok rat leather band (as if that is possible) The only negative is an extra hole in the band. 
The seller got it for his son years ago and he wore it one time and did not like it so the story goes. This thing is AAAA++++ mint condition.
best regards, James.


----------



## jimzilla

Here is the papers that came with it.


----------



## jimzilla

I noticed the winding stem sticks out further than normal and it is very springy as well and the stem looks like a larger diameter and does not take as many turns to wind fully so I took off the back and it does not look like a 2409 movement to me.
Is this a vostok movement if so what caliber?


----------



## jimzilla

j.lee0077 said:


> Here's the newest addition to the collection another 24 hour automatic movement. I put a black NATO band on it and I think it looks good that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Very nice! Welcome to the site comrade j.lee0077 :-!


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> I noticed the winding stem sticks out further than normal and it is very springy as well and the stem looks like a larger diameter and does not take as many turns to wind fully so I took off the back and it does not look like a 2409 movement to me.
> Is this a vostok movement if so what caliber?


It is Chinese. Not Vostok.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## DJW GB

jimzilla said:


> I noticed the winding stem sticks out further than normal and it is very springy as well and the stem looks like a larger diameter and does not take as many turns to wind fully so I took off the back and it does not look like a 2409 movement to me.
> Is this a vostok movement if so what caliber?


I think that it is a Shanghai movement . Not necessarily a bad one but not a Vostok.

Billy super duper


----------



## jimzilla

Yes I just bought my first franken, I was so stoked that I found a tank watch with no date window I just hit buy it now. So far it has kept pretty good time but it is weird to wind it as it takes about half the turns for a full wind as compared to a Vostok. thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> Yes I just bought my first franken, I was so stoked that I found a tank watch with no date window I just hit buy it now. So far it has kept pretty good time but it is weird to wind it as it takes about half the turns for a full wind as compared to a Vostok. thanks for the info guys.


Do not know much about post soviet watches so please pardon my ignorance. Does this means that the Vostok factory buys Chinese movements and produces (or produced in 2008) such watches?


----------



## Avidfan

Odessa200 said:


> Do not know much about post soviet watches so please pardon my ignorance. Does this means that the Vostok factory buys Chinese movements and produces (or produced in 2008) such watches?


The watch is 100% fake, put with what looks to me to be an original box and papers from another genuine Vostok watch.

EDIT: Genuine Chinese Tongji though :-d


----------



## stevarad

Odessa200 said:


> Do not know much about post soviet watches so please pardon my ignorance. Does this means that the Vostok factory buys Chinese movements and produces (or produced in 2008) such watches?


No. Vostok use vostok in-house movements.

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

jimzilla said:


> Yes I just bought my first franken, I was so stoked that I found a tank watch with no date window I just hit buy it now. So far it has kept pretty good time but it is weird to wind it as it takes about half the turns for a full wind as compared to a Vostok. thanks for the info guys.


You know what Jimzilla, wear it. Enjoy it. Beat it up. For $36 you got a mechanical watch!
Enjoy the daily winding ritual... Use and abuse it. I think you'll be surprised how tough it (may) be!


----------



## Odessa200

Avidfan said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not know much about post soviet watches so please pardon my ignorance. Does this means that the Vostok factory buys Chinese movements and produces (or produced in 2008) such watches?
> 
> 
> 
> The watch is 100% fake, put with what looks to me to be an original box and papers from another genuine Vostok watch.
Click to expand...

I would not be so certain. Tanks come with 2414 movements. This watch and the dial does not have the calendar. So the dial was made for the calendar-less mechanism. It is more likely, in my view, that a small shop (maybe in China) produced such knockoffs.


----------



## Avidfan

Odessa200 said:


> I would not be so certain. Tanks come with 2414 movements. This watch and the dial does not have the calendar. So the dial was made for the calendar-less mechanism. It is more likely, in my view, that a small shop (maybe in China) produced such knockoffs.


Dial, hands, case, and case back all NOT made by Vostok.

Movement made in China and probably the rest of the watch also.

Tanks come with the 2409A, 2414A and 2416b movements depending what the watch is (Amphibia or Komandirskie etc.)

This old thread features a fake VDV paratrooper of the same type:https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-vostok-chinese-counterfeits-3692986.html


----------



## Odessa200

Avidfan said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be so certain. Tanks come with 2414 movements. This watch and the dial does not have the calendar. So the dial was made for the calendar-less mechanism. It is more likely, in my view, that a small shop (maybe in China) produced such knockoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dial, hands, case, and case back all NOT made by Vostok.
> 
> Movement made in China and probably the rest of the watch also.
> 
> Tanks come with the 2409A, 2414A and 2416b movements depending what the watch is (Amphibia or Komandirskie etc.)
> 
> This old thread features a fake VDV paratrooper of the same type:https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-vostok-chinese-counterfeits-3692986.html
Click to expand...

Correct. I was reading same thread after searching the web. Looks like China companies were producing such counterfeits (maybe still do). So I would not be surprised they printed the boxes and the watch passports for them. Thanks for educating me. I new about counterfeit Rolexes and such but never expected regular brands like Vostok to be subject of the same attack.


----------



## jimzilla

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> You know what Jimzilla, wear it. Enjoy it. Beat it up. For $36 you got a mechanical watch!
> Enjoy the daily winding ritual... Use and abuse it. I think you'll be surprised how tough it (may) be!


I have to admit my fake tank watch is only losing about 15 seconds a day so far and the band seems to be nicer than the stock rat leather Vostok band and it smells of fine Corinthian leather!
I could have sworn I saw Ricardo Montalban in the supermarket today hanging out in the produce section. it wears a little stealthier than a vostok as well, seems like the case back doesn't protrude as much and seems thinner, all and all it's not too bad for a fake. I will take your advice AlaskaJohnboy and enjoy my fake tank watch.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

jimzilla said:


> I have to admit my fake tank watch is only losing about 15 seconds a day so far and the band seems to be nicer than the stock rat leather Vostok band and it smells of fine Corinthian leather!
> I could have sworn I saw Ricardo Montalban in the supermarket today hanging out in the produce section. it wears a little stealthier than a vostok as well, seems like the case back doesn't protrude as much and seems thinner, all and all it's not too bad for a fake. I will take your advice AlaskaJohnboy and enjoy my fake tank watch.


Thanks!

And if it bothers you--then mod the heck out of it!
Erase the dial and print your kids' pictures on it! 
Take a clue from Seiko's April Fools joke and make the dial from a rice-cracker!(ha-ha)

I speak from experience. i got 2 HMT "India Specials. One was great, the other a rattling piece of ....
I made 2 into one and I like it. Heck my kid went swimming with is, swamped it and it is still running.
Have a great day!
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

jimzilla said:


> I have to admit my fake tank watch is only losing about 15 seconds a day so far and the band seems to be nicer than the stock rat leather Vostok band and it smells of fine Corinthian leather!
> I could have sworn I saw Ricardo Montalban in the supermarket today hanging out in the produce section. it wears a little stealthier than a vostok as well, seems like the case back doesn't protrude as much and seems thinner, all and all it's not too bad for a fake. I will take your advice AlaskaJohnboy and enjoy my fake tank watch.


Thanks!

And if it bothers you--then mod the heck out of it!
Erase the dial and print your kids' pictures on it! 
Take a clue from Seiko's April Fools joke and make the dial from a rice-cracker!(ha-ha)

I speak from experience. i got 2 HMT "India Specials. One was great, the other a rattling piece of ....
I made 2 into one and I like it. Heck my kid went swimming with is, swamped it and it is still running.
Have a great day!
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## PDAdict

Today









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

PDAdict said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


What COLOR was that to begin with?
I have several of those in blue...


----------



## PDAdict

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> What COLOR was that to begin with?
> I have several of those in blue...


I do not know if this was originally blue and the color was lost. It's a purple color right now

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Just got it a few days ago and can't take it off except when in the shower or going to bed. l don't think l could like a Rolex this much!


----------



## stevarad

komandirskie turned in elegant watch









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## jstj0sh

My first Russian watch: a Komandirskie 431719 swapped on a leather Ritche band.


----------



## stevarad

jstj0sh said:


> My first Russian watch: a Komandirskie 431719 swapped on a leather Ritche band.
> 
> View attachment 14104619


first of many...

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## jstj0sh

stevarad said:


> first of many...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


I've already ordered an Amphibian and a Poljot Stadium


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada

apologies for not setting todays date.


----------



## Yamawammer

Mine. Waiting on my new custom strap.


----------



## stevarad

Yamawammer said:


> Mine. Waiting on my new custom strap.


Whaaaaaat goodlooking waaaatch!! just wow!

Even did not know that k35 bezel could go on classic komandirskie. It will open now so much ideas im my head. And further empty pockets.

Burned or perma blue?

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Yamawammer

stevarad said:


> Yamawammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine. Waiting on my new custom strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaat goodlooking waaaatch!! just wow!
> 
> Even did not know that k35 bezel could go on classic komandirskie. It will open now so much ideas im my head. And further empty pockets.
> 
> Burned or perma blue?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока
Click to expand...

Thank you. Perma blue. Yeah, the bezel changes it. I have 11 modded Amphibians and now I'm playing with Komandirski's. Due to the crowns, you have to really pick the right bezels.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

How about an Amphibia


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Fleamarket $15 bucks!


----------



## miquel99

Finally Black and White)


----------



## bultacolobito

Congrats Miquel99 on that couple of komandirskies early generation, they are stunning .


----------



## linuxs

K65 blue









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Komandirskie 65 case, modded with meranom bezel and solid bracelet. I like it.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

linuxs said:


> K65 blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


Great combo! I like the strap, where does it come from?


----------



## linuxs

thewatchadude said:


> Great combo! I like the strap, where does it come from?


Thanks, come from AliExpress
Soft Silicone Rubber Watchbands Strap Stainless Steel Buckle Waterproof Diving 20mm 22mm Colorful Camouflage Watch Band Strap

Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

On photo looks like blue color is sunburst. Is it so in real life - daylight?


----------



## linuxs

stevarad said:


> On photo looks like blue color is sunburst. Is it so in real life - daylight?


yes it is so in the light of the sun. a very beautiful dial.

Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo

My 24h blue Komandirskie has just arrived.














I don't like the bracelet with folded links so I tried this red and blue Nato.







Because of the lug design it stays high on the wrist, so I cut off the useless second layer.







I like it with this Hexad.


----------



## VWatchie

I'm usually not all that keen on promotional watches, and I'm not sure this Komandirskie is a promotional watch, but it gave me that promotional feeling when I saw it on eBay in October 2017. Anyway, it was branded Komandirskie, it had the Vostok logo, and I was sort of intrigued by it, so I picked it up for about $30. Perhaps it was sold in Russian airports as a souvenir!? Once it arrived, I liked it, but I had so many other watches to attend to that I didn't get around to having a closer look at its movement and condition. Anyway, last week I serviced it, replaced the bezel with a brand-new identical bezel (from meranom.com), and fitted a different bracelet to it. The result was pretty pleasing and I'm wearing it as I write this post. Here it is:

































BTW, for anyone interested here are pictures of my disassembly and assembly process of this watch. I you want to following along, sort the pictures by name in ascending order (I believe that's the default).


----------



## DJW GB

VWatchie said:


> I'm usually not all that keen on promotional watches, and I'm not sure this Komandirskie is a promotional watch, but it gave me that promotional feeling when I saw it on eBay in October 2017. Anyway, it was branded Komandirskie, it had the Vostok logo, and I was sort of intrigued by it, so I picked it up for about $30. Perhaps it was sold in Russian airports as a souvenir!? Once it arrived, I liked it, but I had so many other watches to attend to that I didn't get around to having a closer look at its movement and condition. Anyway, last week I serviced it, replaced the bezel with a brand-new identical bezel (from meranom.com), and fitted a different bracelet to it. The result was pretty pleasing and I'm wearing it as I write this post. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 14182895
> 
> 
> View attachment 14182897
> 
> 
> View attachment 14182899
> 
> 
> View attachment 14182901
> 
> 
> BTW, for anyone interested here are pictures of my disassembly and assembly process of this watch. I you want to following along, sort the pictures by name in ascending order (I believe that's the default).


Great breakdown pics thanks for sharing.

Billy super duper


----------



## stevarad

very unique and very nive watch. Congrats !



Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

VWatchie said:


> BTW, for anyone interested here are pictures of my disassembly and assembly process of this watch. I you want to following along, sort the pictures by name in ascending order (I believe that's the default).


Nice job! I wonder what it's promoting.
Thanks for the process photos. Have a few 2414's I have to service and these will help. 
(Already swapped a movement and lost a calendar spring to the aether-- gotta be careful with those little guys)


----------



## that guy




----------



## ZoKet

This my last Vostok, damn it is more nice than photos.


----------



## VWatchie

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Nice job! I wonder what it's promoting.
> *Thanks for the process photos. Have a few 2414's I have to service and these will help. *
> (Already swapped a movement and lost a calendar spring to the aether-- gotta be careful with those little guys)


Oh great! Then you might want to read this post where I talk a bit more about the pictures!


----------



## peskydonut

Trusty tank


----------



## Yamawammer

Took the case down to brass then blued. Bezel is off of a K-35 (if I remember right), also taken down to brass. Vintage Swiss bund strap with brass hardware.


----------



## stevarad

komandirskie k 34









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## linuxs

Today k35









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

New sttap, and 30$ komandirskie looking like 1000$ watch..

I will post also daylight photos. Looking much better during daylight.









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

daylight









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Just got this in today, always have liked the "Rising Star" dial face although this one is in pretty rough shape. It took a lot of rubbing to get it to this.
I then installed my finest Vostok rat leather watch band with solid Russian 25 Karat gold buckle!!!!!
Seems to run good, a nice beater watch. I got it from bestrust for under $25.00


----------



## peskydonut

A little obsessed with the early 90s tank..


----------



## jimzilla

peskydonut said:


> A little obsessed with the early 90s tank..
> 
> View attachment 14204617
> 
> View attachment 14204619


It is not one of Komanderskie's most popular dial faces for nothing! ......:-!

Takes one to know one


----------



## peskydonut

jimzilla said:


> It is not one of Komanderskie's most popular dial faces for nothing! ......:-!
> 
> Takes one to know one


That's a beautiful dial. That star looks applied. Is it?

My comment about my affinity for the Tankist turned into a bit of a novel, so I ended up posting it in a separate thread (in case anyone is interested in my ramblings).


----------



## jimzilla

Yes, on the gold tank dial it is 3 dimensional.


----------



## EPK

That's the first time I've seen the gold tank dial but I'm no expert in Komandirskies. It's stunning. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

EPK said:


> That's the first time I've seen the gold tank dial but I'm no expert in Komandirskies. It's stunning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It is a lovely dial 

Here is mine :-!


----------



## mariomart

Finally found a Red Setting Sun Komandirskie :-!


----------



## fakehuman

where did you get that strap ?


----------



## fakehuman

Kulprit said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where did you get that strap ?


----------



## jimzilla

mariomart said:


> Finally found a Red Setting Sun Komandirskie :-!
> 
> View attachment 14211767


Very nice Mario!!! best regards to you sir.


----------



## jimzilla

Hey guy's did another "SIDEWINDER" ...... This Time MILSPEC Style.

Chrome #53 Crab Case
Unbranded Dial face By Raffles-Time
Raffles-Time Hand Set
Boris Bezel
Watchnian lumed Bezel Insert
Sternkreuz 302/278 Plastic Back
China Leather Band


----------



## Kulprit

fakehuman said:


> where did you get that strap ?


My mom brought that watch back from Russia in 1992; that was the strap that was on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK

jimzilla said:


> Hey guy's did another "SIDEWINDER" ...... This Time MILSPEC Style.
> 
> Chrome #53 Crab Case
> Unbranded Dial face By Raffles-Time
> Raffles-Time Hand Set
> Boris Bezel
> Watchnian lumed Bezel Insert
> Sternkreuz 302/278 Plastic Back
> China Leather Band


Wow! Well done.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla

Thanks EPK


----------



## stevarad

k39









Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## bearwithwatch

For past 3 days

Восток Командирские Классик 65054 серии


----------



## Yamawammer

Completed this one today. Forgot I had it. Was in my wife’s watch box.


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## stevarad

classik komandirskie on cutted 22mm red leather strap









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

where did you find brass 710 bezel?


----------



## vintorez

Does anyone have one of these? I've never seen a photo of it in the wild.


----------



## dbonddental

On the way...


----------



## stevarad

Komandirskie 65 easy mod...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jason32835

New to me komandirskie. My First Russian, won't be the last...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

jason32835 said:


> New to me komandirskie. My First Russian, won't be the last...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it won't be. It's a fact.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZoKet

Next stop Novorossiysk/Russia


----------



## juventus




----------



## juventus

Komandirskie


----------



## juventus

Sorry for double post.


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## jimzilla

My latest Komanderskie mod, Getting ready for the 4TH of July here in the USA and what better way to celebrate than a Red, White, and Blue banded watch with a picture of a Mig on the dial face! ...... only in America! .... :-!


----------



## stevarad

jimzilla said:


> My latest Komanderskie mod, Getting ready for the 4TH of July here in the USA and what better way to celebrate than a Red, White, and Blue banded watch with a picture of a Mig on the dial face! ...... only in America! .... :-!


Collusion..clear example. I will just say that You are guilty. Pronounce it loudly. But in this case we have strong proof of collusion - that fantastic mod..I am also guilty, for liking it.
Have a nice hollyday mr Collusion man.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jimzilla

oinofilo said:


> My 24h blue Komandirskie has just arrived.
> View attachment 14170261
> 
> View attachment 14170263
> 
> I don't like the bracelet with folded links so I tried this red and blue Nato.
> View attachment 14170265
> 
> Because of the lug design it stays high on the wrist, so I cut off the useless second layer.
> View attachment 14170269
> 
> I like it with this Hexad.
> View attachment 14170271
> 
> View attachment 14170273
> 
> View attachment 14170275


WOW!!! That is a bad boy! what is the Part#


----------



## EndeavourDK

Due to the success and therefor the length (causing software problems) of this thread, Part 2 has been opened.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/komandirskie-lets-see-them-part-2-a-4982281.html


----------

